#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-06
<didrocks> hey Mirv, happy new year!
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: ev | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<popey> didrocks: no landing task force meeting? It disappeared.
<popey> (morning and HNY btw)
<didrocks> popey: magically!
<didrocks> popey: happy new year ;)
<ogra_> lol
<didrocks> yeah, Mirv and sil2100 are off today
<popey> ah
<didrocks> no real need to have one, let's get people catching up emails
<didrocks> and trolling for ogra_ :p
<popey> haha
<popey> ogra_: nexus 5 done yet?
<popey> how about now?
<popey> and now?
<popey> etc
<ogra_> so i got calendar notifications from my phone every damned day during my vacations ... but the firs meeting after my vacations doesnt notify me :P
<popey> haha
<didrocks> popey: apparently, he's rewriting something in perl soon… :p
<ogra_> lol
<popey> ☻
<popey> Hmm.. Ubuntu Touch on one of these puppies... http://liliputing.com/2014/01/hp-unveils-slate21-pro-android-powered-one-desktop.html?
<ogra_> ++
<asac> o/
<asac> HNY :)
<ogra_> same same :)
<didrocks> hey asac, HNY too!
<asac> didrocks: thanks!\
<rsalveti> popey: that device looks quite cool, but would be way better with ubuntu
<ogra_> i doubt HP would have liked to wait for 14.10 and a working desktop mode in the converged UI though :)
<davmor2> didrocks, ogra_: are you looking to promote a new image at all today? or can I test the current?
<didrocks> davmor2: just test current, we won't promote anything I guess until we are back on shape :)
 * ogra_ hasnt heard anything ... and we have no meeting today 
<ogra_> i guess its not *that* urgent to promote one today
 * didrocks wonders why the launchpad cred message isn't shown
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<Kaleo> wasn't there a QA website with boot startup time for Ubuntu?
<ogra_> Kaleo, for x86/amd64 there is ...
<Kaleo> ogra_, where is it? I cannot find it
 * ogra_ still has an open task to set something similar up for touch
<ogra_> Kaleo, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Bootspeed/
<Kaleo> ogra_, hmmm
<Kaleo> ogra_, it was a very different website before
<ogra_> hmm
<Kaleo> ogra_, with even rendering stats per hardware too
<ogra_> yeah, there must be bootcharts somewhere
<Kaleo> http://ci.ubuntu.com/
<Kaleo> ...
<Kaleo> ...:)
<Kaleo> that's it :)
<ogra_> hmm, actually not the one i meant
<ogra_> mine actually had proper bootchart pngs linked
<ogra_> but i cant find it ... these bootspeed measurements arent very helpful to track down services delaying the boot
<xnox> Kaleo: http://ci.ubuntu.com/bootspeed/arch/amd64/
<xnox> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> xnox, no bootchart
<ogra_> (thats the details page of Kaleo's link above)
<seb128> ogra_, it has, click on "detailed view" and then "raw data" on the left
<ogra_> doesnt load anything for me :(
<seb128> it's slow for me too, I had to retry 3 times to get the list
<xnox> ogra_: no without pain, one can download get everything from there... there is even a full tarball of logs & full-blow bootchart images available.... somewhere....
<ogra_> all i could find looks like a self knotted bootchart impostor thingie
<ogra_> *knitted
<ogra_> (through jenkins.qa.u.c)
<seb128> ogra_, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/bootspeed-trusty-desktop-i386-acer-veriton-01/9/artifact/11/bootchart.png
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> it finally loaded here too
 * ogra_ just looks at artifact 13 .... 57sec boot time ... ugh
<seb128> seems the system stopped working though, no record since 20131108
<ogra_> yeah
<fginther> morning
<didrocks> hey fginther! happy new year :)
<fginther> didrocks, happy new year to you as well!
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<didrocks> fginther: before your meeting starts, do you know where you backup the gpg and ssh keys for ps-jenkins?
<didrocks> I think we'll need them for the citrain and ev needs to put that as part of his incoming juju deploy script
<fginther> didrocks, yep, I know where they are, let me dig them out for you
<didrocks> fginther: yeah, if you can send them to me as well, that would help for my local testing! :)
<fginther> didrocks, and get them documented
<didrocks> perfect!
<kgunn> didrocks: happy new year !
<kgunn> didrocks: am i correct in seeing, you guys just have some backlog to work thru before getting to mir ?
<kgunn> totally understandable
<didrocks> kgunn: hey! happy new year :)
<didrocks> kgunn: yeah, there are some backlogs and Mirv/sil2100 start only tomorrow :)
<ogra_> hmm, nobody pulled in the session changes it seems
<didrocks> kgunn: so expect that we try landing Mir on wednesday I would say, is that ok for you?
<kgunn> ok...np, will be looking to make sure mir is well behaved :)
<didrocks> kgunn: thanks :)
<didrocks> ogra_: no, see associated comment, it was pending on mterry, I didn't track then when I was on holidays
<ogra_> hmm, i thought it was ready when i left
<ogra_> didrocks, bah, thats long obsolete
<didrocks> ogra_: ah, well, it was still written :)
<ogra_> (he commented on the MP)
<didrocks> (not sure why it's not showing up as red anymore)
<sergiusens> fginther, hey, can we circle back with the android builder?
<fginther> sergiusens, I'll be available shortly
<sergiusens> fginther, ack, thanks
<fginther> sergiusens, here's the last attempt: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-touch-image-builder/12/console
<sergiusens> fginther, try and install xz
<fginther> sergiusens, xz is there
<sergiusens> hmm
<sergiusens> fginther, is this precise, trusty,..?
<fginther> sergiusens, it was raring, I've since updated to saucy and am now trying a fresh build
<sergiusens> fginther, ack, error looks weird to me
<sergiusens> as in, not much information :-)
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<Kaleo> ogra_, any idea how to disable MTP on the phone?
<Kaleo> ogra_, it seems to be the probable cause of my adb/ssh shell being disconnected constantly
<Kaleo> just dug up https://code.launchpad.net/~pwlars/ubuntu-test-cases/mtp-is-less-broken/+merge/197942
<ogra_> Kaleo, iirc there was a regression that cyphermox and sergiusens were about to fix
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sergiusens> Kaleo, ogra_ constantly or just at boot?
<fginther> sergiusens, still fails on saucy: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-touch-image-builder/14/console
<fginther> sergiusens, same error regarding vmlinuz
<sergiusens> Kaleo, ogra_ there is only one disconnect left and it's when android starts and resets the usb device
<ogra_> sergiusens, what was that regression davmor2 talked about ?
<sergiusens> ogra_, something about mtp not working on boot when the device was connected
<ogra_> (i dont think the disconnect on boot is a regression, it was always there)
<sergiusens> although that works for me
<sergiusens> but it's not related to Kaleo's comment at all
<Kaleo> sergiusens, constantly when connecting via ssh over adb
<Kaleo> sergiusens, less frequently with just adb
<sergiusens> Kaleo, that means you change the usb settings?
<davmor2> ogra_, sergiusens: cyphermox I think was looking at that, the mtp from Friday
<Kaleo> sergiusens, I don't know what that means; I'm just connecting via ssh
<davmor2> ogra_, sergiusens, Kaleo: This is when you're ssh/adb session gets kicked when mtp connects I guess which is an older issue right?
<davmor2> your even
<Kaleo> davmor2, that's my guess
<Kaleo> davmor2, yes
<davmor2> Kaleo: yeah it does there is a bug for that :)
<sergiusens> Kaleo, davmor2 I don't know how adb can reset ssh unless you connect over rndis
<Kaleo> davmor2, linkie?
<davmor2> sergiusens: I don't know about ssh but adb shell work fine if you attach after mtp has attempted to connect if you attach before you get kicked when mtp attaches
<davmor2> Kaleo: I'll try and find it
<Kaleo> davmor2, thanks
<sergiusens> davmor2, I know; but the definition of constantly disconnects Kaleo gave is a bit different than disconnects on boot
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mtp/+bug/1233613/
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1249162 in android-tools (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1233613 Devices lose adb connection after phablet-flash loop" [High,Confirmed]
<sergiusens> davmor2, mtp attaching should be the cause of the last disconnect; it's actually setting the usb device from ubuntu, then when android starts have it do the same (hence the disconnect)
<sergiusens> davmor2, and the mtp job doesn't touch the usb config anymore, which waas the 3 disconnect
<davmor2> sergiusens: ah fair enough
<davmor2> Kaleo: ^ sorry I didn't add your nick to the bug
<davmor2> sergiusens: that's good to know, so now in theory it shouldn't kick adb off when mtp connects right?  if so I'll run a test on that once mtp is working correctly :)
<sergiusens> davmor2, it shouldn't, no; the usb device is reset only when changing the android property for the usb device
<Kaleo> davmor2, thank you
<cjohnston>  /
<davmor2> sergiusens: thanks for the info I'll run a few tests on it when I know the mtp fix has landed
<dobey> is there anything special one needs to do, to get a whole new package landed on the image?
<sergiusens> dobey, needs to be in the touch seed
<sergiusens> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.trusty
<dobey> sergiusens: right. i mean, if the package is set up for daily-release and in CI already, but not in ubuntu.
<sergiusens> afaik, the daily release team can get into ubuntu
<sergiusens> robru, ^^
<dobey> who all is the daily release team?
<sergiusens> dobey, long read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease, short read https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity
<sergiusens> so that's basically cyphermox robru didrocks Mirv sil2100
<dobey> yeah, most of the people on it are in europe
<dobey> kenvandine: !! :)
<kenvandine> hey dobey
<dobey> hey kenvandine. ready for the freezing tomorrow?
<kenvandine> not really :)
<dobey> heh
<kenvandine> my plan is to not leave the house :)
<kenvandine> dobey, what package do you need?
<dobey> kenvandine: can you trigger a build of ubuntu-purchase-service into the daily ppa?
<kenvandine> what stack is it in?
<dobey> then do the rest of the daily-release work to get it into ubuntu if it builds successfully
<dobey> kenvandine: click (is that a stack?) should be in the same stack that unity-scope-click is in
<kenvandine> doesn't look like it's in the click stack
<dobey> i put it next to unity-scope-click in the CI config, anyway
<dobey> huh
<kenvandine> ok, i see it now
<kenvandine> but not showing in jenkins
<dobey> hrmm
<kenvandine> maybe it wasn't redeployed?
<dobey> not sure. i saw the landing jobs for it when i looked at jenkins the other day
<dobey> or maybe some other bit needs to be deployed for daily-release jobs stuff that i don't know about
<dobey> who to ping about that? cihelp?
<fginther> dobey, looking
<kenvandine> i'm redeploying the stack
<fginther> kenvandine, thanks
<dobey> ah ok
<fginther> dobey, I also deploy the webcred stack to finish ubuntuone-client-data. sorry for overlooking this portion of the deploy
<dobey> thanks fginther
<fginther> (2 deploys are needed on 2 different jenkins, I only did the first one)
<kenvandine> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/cu2d-click-package-head-1.1prepare-ubuntu-purchase-service/2/console
<kenvandine> fginther, what's wrong with the version?
<fginther> kenvandine, looking
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> it isn't UNRELEASED maybe?
<fginther> kenvandine, trusty should be ok
<dobey> hrmm, one second
<kenvandine> does it require an ubuntu revision?
 * kenvandine doesn't remember what's expected there
<dobey> it might.
<dobey> kenvandine: can you try to do builds of ubuntuone-client-data or ubuntuone-credentials?
<dobey> if those fail on the version it's probably the broken expectation of a non-native version
<dobey> so, blame didrocks :)
<dobey> not sure what code to fix, in order to fix that, though
<kenvandine> i started ubuntuone-client-data
<kenvandine> same error
<dobey> ok, so almost certainly it doesn't like native versions
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> let me see if i can fix it
<dobey> oh no, that's not the problem
<dobey> seems it's parsing the date wrong
<dobey> ah, becasue the regexp is wrong
<fginther> dobey, kenvandine, looks like it expects 20131204 and not 013.12.19
<fginther> err 2013.12.19
<dobey> oh
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> where did i get the one with dots from
<dobey> huh
<dobey> robru: why was this done? https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-purchase-service/fix-version/revision/7
<dobey> and apparently without an MP for it?
<dobey> kenvandine, fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-purchase-service/fix-version/+merge/200578
<kenvandine> ugh... you reverted the packaging cleanup...
<kenvandine> robru would have done that to follow our packaging standards
<dobey> robru should have made a merge proposal
<kenvandine> agreed
<dobey> and explained why those changes make sense here
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging#Package_inlining_checklist
<kenvandine> not sure why their wasn't a MP... maybe it didn't have CI setup yet?
<dobey> it had ci
<dobey> or it should have
<dobey> at the very least it had people working on the code and reviewing branches
<dobey> "jenkins isn't running on it yet" is not a valid reason to not have an MP
<kenvandine> dobey, agreed
<dobey> the changes to debian/control made no sense anyway. it didn't make it easier to read
<kenvandine> all of the daily release packages we do that, didrocks set a standard for that
<kenvandine> trailing comma
<kenvandine> etc
<kenvandine> sorting
<kenvandine> robru, can you comment on dobey's MP?
<dobey> i have no problem discussing such proposed changes, but that's what MPs are for. you don't just outright commit to the branch
<dobey> remvoing debian/source and adding .bzr-builddeb were not necessary, and wrap-and-sort -a -t makes the control file less readable and more annoying to manage. the added comment about Vcs-Bar is also confusing and unnecessary
<dobey> fml
<dobey> qmltestrunner == pain.
<dobey> qmltestrunner: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<dobey> how am i even supposed to debug that?
<kenvandine> does that support qtchooser?
<sergiusens> dobey, QT_SELECT=qt5 probably missing
<kenvandine> what sergiusens said :)
<dobey> and why would i have to specify that?
<dobey> i certainly don't have to when building locally
<sergiusens> to support qt4 and qt5 at the same time
<sergiusens> dobey, you have qt5-defaults package installed
<dobey> i don't support qt4 at all
<sergiusens> to support it on the same system that is
<kenvandine> dobey, you could build dep on qt5-defaults
<kenvandine> but i think someone was discouraging that
<dobey> it's a clean environment and i build-dep on qt5base-dev; that should be enough
<kenvandine> "should"
<kenvandine> but without qt5-defaults, it can't find qt
<dobey> well, software has been known to be buggy
<kenvandine> it would be nice if it was smart about falling back
<dobey> why doesn't the qt5 stuff depends on qt5-defaults?
<kenvandine> because then it wouldn't work for qt4
<robru> kenvandine, dobey: sorry was at lunch. I sometimes don't do MPs for such simple packaging changes since I follow didrock's packaging guidelines strictly, they should be uncontrovercial changes. Also it's possible that there was some rush to get a package out at the time (eg, jenkins was delayed by several hours but we wanted to get the package published for an image build).
<kenvandine> on the same system
<dobey> robru: this package isn't in ubuntu yet. it's a brand new project
<dobey> robru: and i do find those guidelines controversial :)
<kenvandine> dobey, you are the first upstream to complain about them
<robru> dobey, yeah, I thought we were in a hurry to get it into ubuntu at the time.
<kenvandine> dobey, that is sooo "dobey" of you :)
<dobey> kenvandine: i'm probably also the only one who cares enough about package quality to complain about them :)
<robru> dobey, yeah, I find your standards bizarre. 'wrap-and-sort -a -t' makes it way nicer, trailing commas especially make future diffs a lot easier to read.
<dobey> robru: i don't care if diffs are easier to read or not. i'm not reading diffs when i'm looking at debian/control :)
<dobey> and i don't think wrap-and-sort makes it nicer
<kenvandine> didrocks set strick guidance on package consistency for everything landing in daily release
<robru> dobey, um... lots of people are reading diffs of debian/control? like the release team?
<dobey> having 1 space at the beginning of the line for EVERY dependency item, makes it much nicer for me
<dobey> robru: really? debian/control shouldn't be changing so often
<kenvandine> dobey, part of this is so the cu2d system can decide if the packaging needs packaging review before publishing
<robru> dobey, it may not change often, but when it does, clean diffs are nice. also one-space indents are literally unheard of, it's a lot easier to read with a nice big indent that sets it apart from the rest of the file. one-space indent is nearly invisible, hard to see where the dep list ends etc
<kenvandine> and gives a packaging only diff for us to review
<dobey> kenvandine: they can't both be guidelines, and be strict. it's one or the other. and i've already bugged didrocks about the split/native thing, and i'm trying to make it better by not having it, here
<dobey> robru: the problem with wrap-and-sort is that the indent is not consistent across the entire file
<kenvandine> what i care about is consistency... i really don't want some packages split and some native
<dobey> kenvandine: i don't want any packages split
<robru> dobey: it is consistent: each following line is indented to the position of the first line ;-)
<dobey> kenvandine: things that include the debian/ dir upstream are native packages
<kenvandine> i don't want to go back and change all of them
<dobey> kenvandine: using bzr-builddeb split mode is a red herring
<dobey> robru: no, it is not consistent
<dobey> robru: it is indented according to the value it is filling
<dobey> robru: "Build-Depends:" and "Depends:" are not the same width
<robru> dobey, yes, each stanza is consistently indented according to the value it's filling ;-)
<dobey> robru: which means copying a dep from one to the other is a pain
<robru> dobey, it's not a pain, just run 'wrap-and-sort -a -t' when you're done, it will indent it nicely for you. or get a real editor ;-)
<dobey> and considering they are often the same, especially with packages that are runtime-interpreted code
<dobey> whatever
<dobey> if you have a problem with the way it exists in the tree, file a bug and a merge proposal and we can argue about it there
<dobey> i don't want to waste time arguing about it in irc with multiple people about different aspects of the same thing
<robru> dobey, i don't have a problem, I am following guidelines as I have done for literally hundreds of packages ;-). you're the one that has a problem.
<dobey> i have no problem. i am following the policy as i have done for literally hundreds of packages :)
<dobey> a) i shouldn't have to run wrap-and-sort, ever. b) my editor is just fine. "get a real editor" is not an argument, it's an insult
<robru> dobey, what policy? I have never seen a policy that says "use one space indents and make sure you leave off trailing commas in a diff-ugly way."
<dobey> sigh
<kenvandine> dobey, the thing is, with the move to daily release this is the standard we've been given to follow
<kenvandine> and it has been so for quite a while
<kenvandine> so lots of packaging already following this
<kenvandine> everything in daily release is
<robru> kenvandine, have you ever seen a package with one-space indents? I have literally never seen that before. if you're going to argue that there should be a fixed number of spaces, at least pick a sane number like 4 or 8.
<kenvandine> robru, i have... lots of them
<dobey> every package i've ever put in ubuntu has one space indents
<dobey> every Description: line has one space indents
<robru> dobey, in the description line, it's a hack to tell the parser that it's a continuation line instead of starting a new field.... for dep lists i've never seen it that way
<kenvandine> dobey, this isn't about difference of opinions... it's about standardizing all the packages we have auto landing for the distro
<dobey> kenvandine: no, this is about commiting chages to a tree without a merge proposal
<kenvandine> that would have helped understand, sure
<kenvandine> but that isn't what we're talking about now... it's about packaiging preferences
<dobey> we're only talking about that because i'm reverting the changes that were committed without an MP
<dobey> and they happen to be packaging preferences
<kenvandine> dobey, ok, so you'd take the changes if robru proposed them?
<dobey> no
<dobey> but i'd discuss them in the MP
<dobey> and with didrocks
<kenvandine> i guess that's the next step
<kenvandine> and you can try to convince didrocks :)
<dobey> if the commit i was reverting were style changes to c++, we wouldn't be having this conversation
<dobey> and all these are, are style changes
<robru> dobey, you're absolutely right, they are style changes... that's why they should be uncontrovercial and left alone.
<dobey> robru: by that argument, you should never had made the change then, because the existing style should not be controversial and it should be left alone :)
<robru> dobey, no... i'm following a standard as I was told to do by my team lead.
<kenvandine> dobey, these debates with you are so much more fun with rum
<dobey> i can go get some
<dobey> it's about that time anyway
<kenvandine> it is... and getting cold enough that it would be nice for warmth
<dobey> kenvandine: https://ubuntuone.com/08D8LG5Pg8wG5Nx6i7bOKe
<kenvandine> that looks much better than this banana stuff i have left from the virgin islands...
<dobey> it is very good indeed
<dobey> oh man, i should have bought some bananas, caramel, and ice cream, when i went to the grocery for lunch. could totally be having some tasty bananas foster right now if i had.
<dobey> might have to go back after work
<dobey> kenvandine: how many packages are using the split mode for daily release anyway?
<kenvandine> tons
<kenvandine> gotta be well over a hundred
<kenvandine> everything in cu2d
<dobey> so nothing a 30 line python script couldn't handle for turning them into proper native packages?
<kenvandine> probably
<kenvandine> it would still be a pain
<dobey> pfft
<dobey> only because you'd have to review all the MPs that took only 10 minutes to create with the 30 line python script :)
<kenvandine> yup :)
<kenvandine> and they'd all have to get in the distro too
<dobey> and you'd know i'd do it just to annoy you and kill the "there are too many packages using split mode already" argument
 * kenvandine debates a drive to visit dobey
<kenvandine> :-D
<dobey> heh
<dobey> i have rum :)
<kenvandine> :-D
<dobey> well the Kraken is almost gone, but the Flor de Cana is still almost a full bottle i think
<dobey> of course there's a packey that's only 1 mile away, so not really an issue :)
<kenvandine> :p
<dobey> aka "the man" in virginia, since you can't buy it anywhere else
<kenvandine> would need lots of rum to convince me switching to native is a good idea
<dobey> i don't need to convince you. you already know i'm right, and native format is right, because the packages are already native, and split mode is a hack to probably workaround some issue we wouldn't have anyway if we properly used native packages :)
<kenvandine> you might be right...
<dobey> heh
<kenvandine> i really don't know... but i'd hate to change everything just because
<dobey> well yeah, i wouldn't change it "just because"
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-07
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<Mirv> psivaa: hi and happy new year! there seem to be some lock files or such preventing both autobuilds and at least hud stack build - http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/All/job/cu2d-build_all-head/377/console
<psivaa> Mirv: happy new year to you too, let me take a look
<Mirv> thanks, no hurry
<ogra_> hmm, no tests for #115 and #116
<psivaa> ogra_: will take a look at that too
<ogra_> thx
<ogra_> seems to have fallen over yesterday already
<psivaa> ogra_: is there another image due now or shall i run the tests for 116? ( i'll need to see if we could run 115 at all)
<ogra_> 116 is the latest from 3am UTC tonight
<ogra_> the next auto-build would be at 15:00 UTC ... if we dont decide to disable that one and switch to manual
<ogra_> so i'd say skip 115
<psivaa> Mirv: this stale stack issue requires some lock files deleted. i think it's safe now to remove them because there is no job running at the moment.
<ogra_> looking over the last days i wouldnt expect any dramatic change anyway
<psivaa> ogra_: ack, thx. i've started to run with 116
<ogra_> awesome :)
<didrocks> Mirv: hey, joining?
<didrocks> psivaa: ^
<ogra_> sigh, my talkpluginb asks weird questions
<didrocks> ogra_: give weird answers then!
<psivaa> didrocks: joining
<didrocks> :)
<popey> Like "What's the weight of an unladen swallow?"
<asac> plars: psivaa: hi ... could we resume sending around the retried jobs (e.g. flaki ones?) ... or is mako really magically green nowadays?
<asac> i think a mail to landing teams at end of day would be nice
<ogra_> didrocks, it doesnt tell me where i can give these answers unless i read a multipage help thingie
<psivaa> asac: ack, will do
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> so even setting the permissions according to the help file it still asks me to set them
<Mirv> psivaa: yep nothing is running so lock files could be removed
<psivaa> Mirv: ack, doing that
<psivaa> Mirv: i've kicked off the job in concern.. http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/All/job/cu2d-build_all-head/378/console
<psivaa> appears progressing
<Mirv> psivaa: thanks! looks good now again, we'll get a bit fresher look and I fixed hud stack for example so it should try to build properly
<psivaa> Mirv: ack
<ogra_> argh ... and the firefox upgrade i just did makes it unstartable now ... yay for keeping an LTS installed for stability
 * ogra_ shakes his fist 
<ogra_> WOAH !
<ogra_> i had to remove the locale package !
<didrocks> Mirv: remember we have the weekly meeting tonight :)
<ogra_> cronjob for 15:00 UTC disabled
<didrocks> thanks ogra_ :)
<Mirv> didrocks: sure! :)
<popey> didrocks: aiming to promote 116?
<popey> (assuming tests etc)
<didrocks> popey: yeah, if you can get anough testing with davmor2 :)
<popey> kk
<davmor2> didrocks, popey: Hey anything specific that we are looking at?  Was swap dropped or is that to come?
<didrocks> davmor2: no, just usual health check :)
<davmor2> didrocks: will do
<didrocks> thanks!
<davmor2> popey: is mtp working for you?
<davmor2> didrocks: ^
<popey> yes
<davmor2> popey: thanks
<ogra_> davmor2, swap is still in ... we'll announce if we drop it
<davmor2> ogra_: that's fine, Might be good to run some tests with it disabled again before we drop it.
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> thats the plan
<davmor2> ogra_: but not today
<popey> davmor2: do you have a bluetooth headset?
<davmor2> popey: I do it connects now but doesn't work
<popey> ok
<ogra_> pulse most likely
<ogra_> missing profiles etc
<popey> it breaks phone calls too
<popey> for me, if I attach bluetooth headset, i can no longer make or receive calls
<davmor2> ogra_: no I have a bug for the initial issue
<ogra_> yeah, that points even more in pulse direction
<popey> ok, will file a bug
<popey> unless you know of one already?
<davmor2> popey: see the spreadsheet
<davmor2> that is one bug
<popey> doesnt describe it
<davmor2> for you it looks like another again though
<popey> yeah
<popey> k
<popey> filing
<davmor2> possibly just needs a profile like the wired headset
<ogra_> right
<popey> bug 1266738
<ubot5> bug 1266738 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth headphone pairing works, but no audio output - Mako #116" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266738
<davmor2> didrocks: if I have an issue with a the layout of indicators what do I file the bug against?  ie if you disable BT and then re-enable it from the setting and then drag down the BT indicator it is showing the Location settings
<davmor2> I'm assuming unity8
<didrocks> davmor2: for those, I would say unity8 as well
<didrocks> Saviq: hey, agreed? ^
<popey> davmor2: i filed one for that
<popey> bug 1264678‎
<ubot5> bug 1264678 in Unity 8 "Incorrect indicator appears under correct indicator heading" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264678
<davmor2> popey: thanks
<davmor2> didrocks: mtp is still not working here for me
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, so, this is a regression compared to latest published image?
<didrocks> promoted*
<sergiusens> fginther, hey, can you repo init from scratch? I see the jenkins build pulling in the prebuild kernels which I don't get when doing this from scratch
<davmor2> didrocks: yeap happened I noticed it around build 100
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, do you know anyone else with a maguro who can confirm it's a maguro regression?
<davmor2> didrocks: ignore that it's just kicked into life
 * ogra_ has a dejavu
<ogra_> didnt we have that before ?
<davmor2> ogra_: it seems really temperamental at the minute
<ogra_> i cant confirm on my maguro
<ogra_> works as it should
<davmor2> ogra_: for me the icon shows as soon as I plug it in but nautilus never seems to open and I get the error message, works fine on my n7 running touch though
<ogra_> davmor2, oh, i was commenting on the indicator stuff
<davmor2> bingo seems to be working nicely no
<davmor2> ogra_: ah yeah that was they were all jumbled before this is just if you remove one and then add it back again
<ogra_> right, i just did that here
<ogra_> and it works fine
<davmor2> ogra_: to be honest I think it depends on the usage of the indicators etc, I'd just used the location indicator to turn on gps
<ogra_> i switched bluetooth off and on several times
<davmor2> ogra_: could just be a race condition maybe
<ogra_> yep
<davmor2> didrocks: right so mtp looks to be working here now just not as snappy as it was, this maybe down to the fact that I running a fresh saucy on this box rather than raring that was on it, or it maybe the changes that have been made to the upstart script, and the fact that it is maguro
<davmor2> sergiusens: mtp and adb are still not getting on mtp is still kicking an adb session off
<sergiusens> davmor2, are you sure it's mtp and not the start of android?
<didrocks> davmor2: ogra_: popey: so let's wait for the test results, and if you +1, we can publish it
<ogra_> yep
<popey> +1
<davmor2> sergiusens: hmm could be I guess, but the action you see is adb shell is connected when mtp shows in nautilus it kicks the adb session
<popey> (thats me +1ing you saying that, and also +1ing the image) :D
<davmor2> didrocks: +1 looks good here only old issues nothing new
<sergiusens> davmor2, well they are trigger almost at the same time
<davmor2> sergiusens: it's the action of mtp displaying in nautilus when you see the adb get kicked though.  Not the initial connection which I assume is instant (Ie when the icon appears on the launcher)
<sergiusens> davmor2, do this, disable the mtp job and verify that you still get kicked out ;-)
<davmor2> sergiusens: give me a minute
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<davmor2> popey: in settings if you select backgrounds, then select different backgrounds for each, and set the home one to an image, and leave the welcome screen on the default what happens when you hit the power button a couple of times to show the welcome screen
<popey> ugh, hate changing the background because it's a bitch to unset it
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<fginther> morning
<cyphermox> sergiusens: if that was the case then it would be a very out of date image
<cyphermox> I haven't touched mtp since ... last year, and it's not my top priority right right now ;)
<sergiusens> cyphermox, context?
<cyphermox> sergiusens: mtp kicking off adb
<sergiusens> cyphermox, oh, I'm saying that as well
<cyphermox> doubtful that it's the case for a QA job.
<sergiusens> cyphermox, i asked davmor2 to disable mtp for him to verify that this wasn't mtp kicking him off
<cyphermox> yeah
<davmor2> sergiusens: sorry just back from lunch give me 5.  How do I disable the job from auto starting then, upstart is not a strong point for me :)
<fginther> sergiusens, trying
<sergiusens> davmor2, echo manual /usr/share/upstart/sessions/mtp-server.override
<sergiusens> davmor2, add the missing > ;-)
<davmor2> sergiusens: add the missing evil face ;)
<sergiusens> lol
<davmor2> sergiusens: meh forgot to enable write mode first D'oh
<davmor2> tries again
<sergiusens> davmor2, before ubuntu touch was trendy and everyone started using it, we even then had this problem; it started with the container switch
<davmor2> sergiusens: ah okay we'll soon find out, and then just blame ogra_  if it is ;) (Bound to  be his fault somewhere along the line )
<ogra_> oh, back then ... the good old times
<davmor2> sergiusens: hmmm I set the override with echo manual > /usr/share/upstart/sessions/mtp-server.override and it still tried to connect mtp
<davmor2> sergiusens: and that was after a reboot
<cyphermox> well, the server won't be started but the device will still be registered as an MTP device, so you'll still get dialogs on your desktop
<davmor2> cyphermox: ah okay
<sergiusens> davmor2, the dialogs are a different story
<davmor2> sergiusens: indeed :)
<cyphermox> sounds very much like a case of android starting -- you probably still get kicked off of an adb session
<sergiusens> it is
<sergiusens> before: android booted first, android started adb; period
<davmor2> right starting again unplugged the phone, reattached it, started adb shell
<davmor2> still connected
<sergiusens> after: ubuntu's init started adb; upstart started adb; android starts adb
<cyphermox> sergiusens: now, ubuntu starts adb, android starts, android starts adb again, no?
<davmor2> Yeap just got kicked
<davmor2> so android starting is the issue then, is there a bug for that?
<sergiusens> cyphermox, pretty much
<davmor2> cyphermox, sergiusens ^
<sergiusens> davmor2, no; a workitem in a blueprint
<davmor2> sergiusens: great okay thanks
<sergiusens> fginther, btw, can we get merger for lp:usensord now? Sorry if I missed an ETA about this
<fginther> sergiusens, I'm still working on it, the x86 box is not upgrading to saucy well
<fginther> should be working by tomorrow
<sergiusens> ah, great; thanks
<dobey> didrocks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging is guidelines, not strict rules, right?
<cyphermox> dobey: not strict rules but if you follow them it works better and makes it easier for us to help you out with daily release if necessary
<cyphermox> most are there as safeguards so that regressions are readily apparent, etc.
<dobey> right
<cyphermox> for instance, export DPKG_GENSYMBOLS_CHECK_LEVEL = 4
<dobey> yes, which i do
<kenvandine> cyphermox, dobey is also pretty opposed to split mode
<dobey> but native vs. bzr-builddeb split mode packaging is not part of that
<cyphermox> *shrugs*
<dobey> neither one is going to make any regression any more apparent, or make changes easier to review. it's something you do at the beginning and generally adhere to
<dobey> and the wrap-and-sort, or annoying vcx-bzr comment don't make avoiding regressions any easier
<dobey> or more apparent
<cyphermox> no, they make maintenance easier
<dobey> easier in some cases, yes
<dobey> but having dependencies already sorted, and on separate lines, isn't made more readable or easier to manage, by having them spaced out an arbitrary number of spaces based on the name of the field they're in
<cyphermox> I fail to parse that line, and busy with too much state to try harder
<cyphermox> dobey: in general, we'd just rather you follow those guidelines to make it easier for us to work with your branch and help you with daily-release
<dobey> and the comment about vcs-bzr is just silly because the whole point of daily-release is that people don't just upload changes directly into the archive.
<cyphermox> dobey: in some cases it's necessary to
<cyphermox> we don't want to make it so people absolutely can't land time-critical changes
<dobey> are those cases documented anywhere? because the InlinePackaging wiki page sure makes no reference as to why that comment should be there, or what those cases are
<kenvandine> dobey, remember there are core devs and motus that sponsor patches, etc
<kenvandine> so sometimes upload directly
<kenvandine> when that happens, we have to backport those to upstream
<cyphermox> dobey: the comment is just a comment. omit it if you prefer
<dobey> kenvandine: would it not be better to communicate that such uploads shouldn't happen (unless an absolute emergency requires it), and that changes should be donea s merge proposals to the upstream branch?
<kenvandine> they are rare
<kenvandine> and that comment could help show people where their changes belong
<kenvandine> not all ubuntu developers are bzr users
<kenvandine> old school :)
<popey> didrocks: 116 looks good for tests..
<kenvandine> believe it or not... there are still people that seem to like using quilt
<dobey> kenvandine: the comment may also be lying. i don't want people to assume that just because they uploaded something to the archive, that it will definitely be an accepted change upstream. because it makes no sense
 * kenvandine hugs packaging with bzr 
<dobey> well, using quilt is great for packaging things you don't actually own, when you need to make changes to them
<kenvandine> dobey, ah... but we'll catch that quickly
<kenvandine> the daily release machinery would flag the package for having an uploaded change that isn't in trunk
<kenvandine> which we would then propose a branch for
<kenvandine> which could get rejected
<dobey> right. but i think there are too many potential points of human error in that process.
<kenvandine> i don't think we can reduce that any more than we have already
<dobey> well, it's going to happen regardless of whether that comment is there or not
<dobey> and the Vcs-Bzr is there, so anyone with upload privileges should know to use it
<cjwatson> we've had at least two major projects that were sufficiently short-duration that we didn't have time for uploads to go through daily release, just recently; you should certainly assume such things will continue to happen
<kenvandine> indeed
<cjwatson> when you're trying to get thousands of packages to build you don't have time to cope with a small fraction of them being special snowflakes :)
<kenvandine> and we have process in place to keep from uploading over those
<cjwatson> kenvandine: it's just a shame we can't use git-dpm (yet ...)
<dobey> not using git is a win in my book
<cjwatson> I'm not git's biggest fan, but git-dpm is light-years ahead of anything bzr can offer
<kenvandine> i've never tried it, but i do love bzr bd :)
<cjwatson> And with bzr basically being a dead project, the git ecosystem is only going to get further ahead :-/
<xnox> dobey: kenvandine: until trunk matches distro, always, it hurts everyone to be able re-arrange / prioritise which sets of changes get in. At the moment one can only land trunk, and if it has 10 features 1 bugfix 1 packaging-fix, one cannot land any part without other two.
<cjwatson> (Similarly, dgit was fundamentally more reliable one week into development than UDD can ever be)
<xnox> dobey: kenvandine: i had to resort at times getting packaging fixes merged into trunk, cherrypicking & uploading into distro, and then merging back the "cherrypick" debian/changelog entry to keep everything in "sync"
<kenvandine> xnox, yeah, there are quite a few cases where this is necessary
<xnox> dobey: kenvandine: in this sense dgit rules, as it's a hard requirement for dgit/trusty branch match the archive. And then one is free to stage any amount of branches and one gets the hand over the trigger which sets of changes to simultaniously push to central repository as dgit/trusty branch with a matching dput into the archive.
<dobey> and still not relevant to whether something should be a native package, or use split mode in bzr-bd
<fginther> sergiusens, here's a build from scratch (on raring): http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-touch-image-builder/15/console
<fginther> sergiusens, still failed with the vmlinuz problem
<sergiusens> fginther, don't know how your sync is fetching the ubuntu/prebuilts/*
<sergiusens> did a sync from scratch this morning and didn't get that pulled in
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sergiusens> fginther, oh, it's just cloned, but not added; was chsing the wrong thing
<didrocks> dobey: split mode is mandatory for the whole system to work
<didrocks> dobey: as we already talked about before holidays
<didrocks> dobey: vcs-bzr is to be nice for other packagers, but I don't really care
<didrocks> dobey: I hate wrap-and-sort, but that's a personal taste, it's not a blocker
<didrocks> dobey: but following the same guidelines everywhere help when other touches other packages
<Laney> are the mergers not merging?
<dobey> didrocks: i thought native would be fine? if native doesn't work that seems like a bug in the system (the stuff that deals with the the versioning)
<didrocks> dobey: can counted as a bug, but nobody is going to change that AFAIK
<didrocks> dobey: as some people want to have upstream tarballs for other distros
<dobey> didrocks: i certainly agree on that last one, but i don't think doing things consistently wrong is good, even if it is consistent and easy. and i think split mode is wrong.
<didrocks> dobey: so right now, following the same for everyone is better
<dobey> didrocks: i wouldn't say it's better. i'd say it's consistent
<kenvandine> dobey,  consistent == better :)
<didrocks> dobey: it's not wrong, some people may argue that they don't want to publish native natives
<didrocks> well s/may argue/were arguing/
<dobey> didrocks: arguing that one wants to have tarballs for release on other distros doesn't make split mode correct. "correct" would be to have debin/ not be in tree in those case, or to at the very least fix the system to create proper upstream tarballs and not use split mode as a way to get that. yeah, it works, but it's still not "correct" :)
<didrocks> dobey: it's consistent at least and part of our requirements
<dobey> need to get lunch, bbiab
<didrocks> Laney: the upstream merger is disabled for system-settings as I requested it. You are part of "THE" prototype :)
<Laney> O_O
 * ogra_ hands Laney some salad and other guineapig food
 * Laney hides under ogra_'s sofa
 * ogra_ sends the cat
<Laney> /nick pinocchio
<ogra_> heh
<Laney> didrocks: what does this mean for us? :-)
<xnox> Laney: see ubuntu-phone mailing list =))))) you get to land your own stuff.
<didrocks> Laney: you're screwed! :)
<kenvandine> :-D
<didrocks> Laney: more seriously, in a call, will tell you afterwards :)
<xnox> Laney: invoking ogra was a good move ;-)
<Laney> while(true) ogra();
<ogra_> hah
<xnox> Laney: Ooh, showing off C99 skillz ;-)
<ogra_> didrocks, i thought you guys use the UI for image builds now
<didrocks> ogra_: oh, we do
<didrocks> but holidays… ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: want me to do it?
<didrocks> ogra_: not having feedback isn't really great though
<didrocks> (in the UI)
<ogra_> didrocks,  yeah, agreed, someone should improve it
<didrocks> ogra_: did you poke it or should I?
<ogra_> go ahead
<didrocks> ok doing :)
<didrocks> ogra_: for promotion, you are still in line though ;)
<ogra_> yeah, np
<didrocks> build 117 requested
<didrocks> Laney: so, yeah, you will be in the pilot program :)
<didrocks> Laney: did you read asac's email on the phone ML?
<Laney> yes I've seen it and the slides
<Laney> but it talks about setting up checklists and stuff which I don't think we did
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, we are trying the landing part for now
<seb128> Laney, in summary they want to stop automerging to trunk for approved mps, but have a "coordinator" picking branches to land and making a mp with those, throwing that to a ppa (using a tool provided by CI), testing the result and acking through the tool
<Laney> I see
<seb128> then that "set" would land in distro and be merged back in trunk
<didrocks> we need to open the publication to core-dev btw
<didrocks> so that for core-dev, there is no more landing team involved at all
<Laney> nice
<Laney> the meeting thing would probably put me off :P
<Laney> anyway, hope it all works
<didrocks> Laney: it works on my machine, is that enough? :p
<Laney> sounds like the gold standard to me
<Laney> ship that bad boy
<didrocks> \o/
<asac> Laney: those checklists are TODOs for engineering teams
<asac> Laney: so you should self-impose what you want to do... as long as there is something reasonable you qualify for doing landings on your own
<asac> the checklist and testplan will then be improved as we go
<ogra_> === image 116 promoted ===
<balloons> ping doanac :-) Can you by chance re-run a merge job for me? It looks rather suspicious
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906
<doanac> balloons: looking now
<dobey> cihelp: can someone please do a rebuild of http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-system-settings-ci/564/rebuild ? the job results links in the MP comment are giving 404s :(
<doanac> dobey: looking
<fginther> dobey, that job has been purged, do you have the MP or something that triggered it?
<dobey> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/click-updates/+merge/195729
<fginther> dobey, that'll work.
<dobey> thanks. just want to see why the builds failed, but 404s don't tell me much :)
<doanac> balloons: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autolanding/543/console
<balloons> bah, I lost my vpn setup.. grr
<balloons> doanac, what's it say?
<doanac> balloons: its just running now. i'll let you know
<balloons> kk
<doanac> dobey: your job was retriggered about 10 minutes ago. I'll let you know how it goes: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/ubuntu-system-settings-ci/571/console
<doanac> dobey: oops - already failed: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-system-settings-trusty-amd64-ci/87/console
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> kenvandine: can you try to trigger an ubuntu-purchase-service build into the daily ppa again now?
<kenvandine> dobey, did you guys work out the packaging?
<kenvandine> we need it split mode to let it get published
<dobey> no. i'd like to see if it's going to give the same error though. it was in "split mode" yesterday. now it isn't.
<fginther> balloons, can you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906? The tests pass, but it can't merge without being approved (and I don't have permission)
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6710757/
<kenvandine> pile of MP for all the out of sync packages
<kenvandine> if anyone wants to help review them :)
<kenvandine> dobey, ok, let me kick off a build
<balloons> fginther, I too don't have superpowers for that one
<kenvandine> robru, have you proposed a branch to bring the packaging inline with our practices?
<dobey> kenvandine: he has not
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6710796/
<kenvandine> dobey, same failure
<kenvandine> dobey, i bet because it has a native package version :)
 * kenvandine ducks
<dobey> kenvandine: i bet because the cupstream2distro code is broken :)
 * kenvandine whistles
<kenvandine> anyway... i gotta run to lunch
<kenvandine> robru, don't forget to throw that packaging back to dobey :)
 * kenvandine runs
<dobey> lol
<dobey> wrap-and-sort -a -s -t might be ok
<dobey> but just -a -t is annoying :)
<dobey> how does one run the tests in cupstream2distro?
<dobey> because trial tests/ is a whole bunch of fail
<dobey> anyone? i've tried trial and python -m testtools.run discover, both to no avail
<robru> dobey, didrocks would be best to ask about that, i've never run them personally
<fginther> dobey, "autopilot run tests" works for cupstream2distro
<fginther> dobey, I do get 7 failures out of 216 tests
<fginther> dobey, as does "nosetests tests"
<fginther> nosetests ran 253 tests
<dobey> huh
<dobey> autopilot seems a bit weird to use there
<fginther> dobey, indeed. nosetests had better results as well
<dobey> i wonder why trial was all failures though.
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<dobey> whee, that wasn't so hard to fix
<dobey> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/cupstream2distro/native-versions/+merge/200736 just for you :D
<kenvandine> ha... "fix"
<kenvandine> i'll let didrocks have that one
<kenvandine> :-D
<thomi> fginther: is it possible to make upstream-merger & daily release et al use a branch other than lp:autopilot when releasing? Would this piss anyone off?
<thomi> reason being: you can't set the LP development focus to something other than trunk (which actually makes sense)
<thomi> but it means we're being forced to release from a branch that's unstable, which is causing us grief
<xnox> thomi: hm, mir started a new series devel, and actual _new_ development happens on lp:mir/devel or some such. with lp:mir actually being stable and matching ppas / distro / etc.
<thomi> xnox: yeah, but you can't set it as a development focus, so by default all new MPs point to trunk
<xnox> thomi: similar strategies are used, by e.g. launchpad engenerring. Were scary new stuff goes to lp:lp/db-devel, and lp:lp is actually that get's deployed.
<fginther> thomi, so you want something like lp:autopilot/release and daily release operating on that? that's do-able. No one should have an issue with that
<xnox> thomi: yeah, that does suck.
<thomi> fginther: if I make the series, are you able to take care of updating everyone / everything?
<fginther> thomi, yes
<thomi> fginther: lp:autopilot/1.4 :)
<dobey> thomi: you can set the development focus to any series you want. but lp:project always points to the development focus (it doesn't have to be trunk)
<thomi> dobey: right
<thomi> dobey: My wording may have been vague
<thomi> when I say "trunk", I mean "lp:projectname", not a series that happens to be called 'trunk'  - but I admit that's probably wrong
<dobey> yes, it is :)
<thomi> my "beef", if you will is that by default we're releasing stuff from the lp:projectname branch (i.e.- development focus), which is also the default target for all new MPs
<thomi> which, combined with submissions from a large group of people, makes it very hard to keep a stable & development branch pair
<thomi> fginther: I'll CC you in an email... one second
<fginther> thomi, you still want automerger on lp:autopilot, rigth?
<thomi> fginther: yes please
<thomi> fginther: is that what we're calling it these days?
<thomi> I want to get my terminology right :)
<fginther> thomi, yeah, autolanding isn't really the right term to use
<thomi> I thought it was 'upstream-merger'?
<fginther> that works too
<dobey> thomi: understandable. i'd say if trunk is unstable, there are other problems though. but i do miss the days of having control over releases and getting packages into ubuntu, and basically following the ubuntu release processes. :)
<thomi> dobey: well, so you can make trunk stable to a point, but I don't believe you can make it release-quality 100% of the time without affecting development velocity
<thomi> at least, not when you're being held to a 'zero bugs released to distro' policy
<dobey> thomi: i disagree, but no point arguing about it
<dobey> zero bugs released to distro policy is just nonsense. you're going to release bugs, whether you know they exist or not. :)
<thomi> well, I'd be interested to know what we could/should be doing differently :)
<thomi> dobey: I *totally* agree there
<thomi> dobey: but several other people don't agree with us on that point :)
<dobey> well, i don't know what you're doing exactly now. i just think that if you feel trunk isn't release-worthy all the time, then there are probably other issues causing it, such as poor review practices, not having enough tests being run during merge, etc… i couldn't say exactly without knowing why you think it's not release worthy, beyond the inherent fear of releasing from trunk that is built into being a developer :)
<thomi> dobey: ok, so I think we're actually saying the same thing. The problem here is that "release worthy" for our project is a mugh higher bar than for most others, so we need to take additional steps before releasing to distro
<dobey> i think you're understemating the bar that others set, a bit :)
<thomi> you can release trunk to distro just fine if you accept that some bugs are going to slip through
<thomi> no amount of code reviews / automated testing etc. will catch everything
<dobey> s/trunk// there :)
<thomi> so we just need an extra step, is all, which sadly takes some time
<thomi> heh
<thomi> well, yes, I'm sure you can never get to 0 bugs, but you can do better than we do at the moment anyway
<dobey> right. i'm saying "do better" doesn't necessarily manually cherry picking things into a stable branch and doing releases from there. i'd say it would be to identify the issues that make releasing directly from trunk untenable, and solving them.
<thomi> dobey: I see. The main issue for us is that catching regressions takes time, and in the meantime we can't land any new features. I suppose we could all, as a team, stop new development and stabilise one release, then move on... maybe we'll try that next time
<thomi> anyway, this is an experiment, we'll see how it goes, and maybe try something different next time
<dobey> right. like i said, i dodn't know what all the issues for you are. extraneous new feature development can certainly cause problems :)
<thomi> yeah
<dobey> anyway, time for me to get off of here. have a good evening
<fginther> thomi, https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/autopilot-release/+merge/200745
<thomi> fginther: ummm, ok, I don't really have the experience to be able to review it, but thanks for your help :)
<fginther> thomi, you mentioned an email about an hour ago, should I have seen one from you
<fginther> ?
<thomi> fginther: yes
<thomi> fginther: I sent it, it was to the QA team ML, and CC'd to you
<fginther> thomi, found id
<fginther> it
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-08
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: vila | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<Mirv> ok, now everything should be properly compiled, I can start device testing + try to get also unity8 stack cu2d tests to run
<didrocks> Mirv: excellent! :)
<didrocks> still not sil2100. I'm starting to be worry
 * didrocks sent a mup sms
<didrocks> popey: joining?
<popey> is that the time!
<popey> sorry
<didrocks> it definitively is :)
<popey> bug 1262607 really is quite annoying
<ubot5> bug 1262607 in friends (Ubuntu) "Social notifications only appear after mediaplayer is opened" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262607
<Mirv> ok finally I have the right bugs bookmarked..
<ogra_> didrocks, do we know if the proposed Mir branch will have the fix for bug 1258056 ? else i have to postpone the nested Mir migration for the session stuff
<ubot5> bug 1258056 in Mir "nested mir on android fails on galaxy nexus" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1258056
<didrocks> ogra_: I know there are something for nested Mir
<ogra_> ah, great
<ogra_> it is really annoying that these bugs have no distro task at all so one can see if it landed in the archive or not
<didrocks> ogra_: I just bzr branch lp:mir, bzr merge that associated branch and:
<didrocks> Nothing to do.
<didrocks> so it will be there
<ogra_> great
<didrocks> ogra_: if it landed in the archive and is associated to a branch, it should have a distro task
<didrocks> cu2d opens it to track
<didrocks> so it's not in yet :)
<ogra_> took 30min of my workday to dig through several different branches where a simple bug task would just have told me
<didrocks> well, talk to upstream ;)
<ogra_> yeah, i guess i should
<psivaa> ogra_: didrocks: reverting apport and whoopsie-preferences did not help make the mako connected tests pass.
<psivaa> but i am having trouble reverting lxc-android-config
<ogra_> what is the issue ?
<psivaa> getting 'unable to make backup link of `./lib/udev/rules.d/70-android.rules' before installing new version: Invalid cross-device link' when installing the previous version of that
<ogra_> aww
<ogra_> yeah, that wont work then, dpkg uses hardlinks ... hardlinks dont work across partition boundaries iirc
<ogra_> you should be able to manually hack the files it changed though
<psivaa> ogra_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6714223/ for more info..
<ogra_> without reverting the package
<psivaa> ok, i'll try that then. thanks
<ogra_> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/161740340/lxc-android-config_0.125_0.126.diff.gz
<ogra_> /etc/system-image/writable-paths
<cjwatson> hard links> yes, this is another reason why attempting to make individual files writable is fundamentally doomed
<cjwatson> this *has* to be done at the directory level only
<psivaa> ogra_: didrocks: reverting lxc-android-config does not help either.. i am now installing on a different mako to see if there is any improvement
<didrocks> psivaa: yeah, and meanwhile I would suggest as well trying to flash the failing mako with the previous image as well
<ogra_> well, apport was only a straw ... since the changelogs didnt show anything else that could be at fault
<ogra_> was there an android change ?
<ogra_> iirc the last upload didnt make it out of proposed (at least when i looked last night)
<didrocks> ogra_: the android change AFAIK was in 117
<ogra_> i thought it was still sitting in proposed
<didrocks> 116:20140107:20131223.2
<didrocks> 117:20140107.1:20140107.1
<didrocks>          ^ it's the last bug, right?
<didrocks> bit*
<didrocks> :20140107.1
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/android/20131202-2236-0ubuntu7
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> i wish these numbers would be connected in any way
<ogra_> but yeah, looks like it has the new android
<didrocks> ok, so it's not part of what failed on 117
<Mirv> Saviq: didrocks: it currently looks like I'm getting a crash with Unity8 with the new Mir 0.1.3 repeatedly when running phablet-test-run -n unity8. backtraced it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1267065
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1267065 not found
<didrocks> kgunn: as well, FYI ^
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, concentrate on the other landings then
<Saviq> Mirv, can you attach your unity8.log please?
<Mirv> didrocks: I mostly concentrate on Qt but I try to get powerd also on the side
<didrocks> Mirv: would be nice to have powerd released today
<Mirv> Saviq: isn't the upstart log there automatically already?
<Mirv> Saviq: the threadstack trace mentions Mir in there
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, I'll update on it later
<didrocks> thx!
<Saviq> Mirv, it is, sorry
<Saviq> Mirv, did you keep your screen on?
<Saviq>   what():  could not activate surface with eglMakeCurrent
<Saviq> greyback, that's↑happening when display is off, right?
<greyback> Saviq: yes. I think if screen off, you start unity8, then try to turn on screen, that happens too
<Saviq> Mirv, it's best if you go "powerd-cli display on bright" when running the test suites
 * Saviq tries
<Mirv> Saviq: just screen on & unlocked + phablet-test-run -n unity8. of course eventually the screen is black, I guess after the crash and when the rest of the tests then fail.
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, but that crash is a result, not the cause
 * Saviq tests
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<Saviq> Mirv, basically what happens: unity8 gets stopped, but takes a long time to exit (that's something we still need to investigate - either it's a crash and apport collects data or it's just unity8 taking a long time to exit)
<Saviq> Mirv, long enough that screen suspends
<Saviq> Mirv, subsequent tests crash due to screen being off - and that's the .crash file you got
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<Mirv> Saviq: I guess a crash is something that shouldn't happen anyhow, but yes thanks for the powerd-cli tip I'll add it to my testing plan. currently testing powerd from a clean slate + trying to get that %=!"$ qtdeclarative snapshot problem understood.
<Saviq> Mirv, of course, unity8/mir should start fine with screen off, that's a known bug
<Saviq> and it has a nice round number - bug #1235000
<ubot5> bug 1236525 in unity-mir "duplicate for #1235000 unity8 killed/crash then restart can result in mir unable "could not unblank display"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236525
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, 25 unity8 tests passed with screen on
<Saviq> and no crash
 * kgunn is doing morning house duties but reading scrollback on mir testing
<Mirv> didrocks: packaging ack http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_powerd_0.13+14.04.20140108.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> Saviq: I didn't need that last year, but yes I could retest after reflashing, I just fear I don't have time to run all tests today anymore but I should be able to upgrade Mir again and run unity8 at least
<Mirv> Saviq: that = powerd-cli
<didrocks> Mirv: +1
<Mirv> thanks
<Saviq> Mirv, that's because we (upstart) killed unity8 after 5s before - no time for screen to suspend
<Saviq> Mirv, i.e. bug #1260379
<ubot5> bug 1260379 in Unity 8 "A unity8.override file should be shipped to allow apport completion during test runs" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260379
<Saviq> Mirv, but also bug #1262879
<ubot5> bug 1262879 in Ubuntu CI Services "There should only be one, documented, way to run tests on devices" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262879
<Saviq> Mirv, i.e. smoke testing keeps the screen on throughout the whole suite
<xnox> Saviq: one can raise kill timouts on per job basis.
<xnox> (or via .override file during tests)
<Saviq> xnox, that is per-job
<Saviq> xnox, https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/upstart-kill-fix/+merge/198931
<xnox> cool =)
<xnox> Saviq: why not simply adjust the stock unity8.conf, if you are changing that by default anyway.
<xnox> Saviq: since that .override will not be used btw in the default testing, since a different .override is dropped in the user directory. And upstart only applies "one best .override" on top of "one best .conf"
<Saviq> xnox, we don't want people actually *using* the phone to have to wait 30s
<Saviq> xnox, what "different .override"?
<xnox> Saviq: but that's  what you did anyway =)
<xnox> Saviq: so user-session jobs are loaded from: ~/.config/upstart/ , $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS/upstart, /usr/share/upstart/session/. Whichever first one is found.
<xnox> Saviq: then a second pass is searched in all the same locations for $name.override, and is applied on top.
<xnox> Saviq: so a default install, at the moment, will have /usr/share/upstart/session/unity8.conf and /usr/share/upstart/session/unity8.override, which are merged together in memory and then the job is started with _all_ those parameters.
<xnox> Saviq: so your change did make 30s timeout across the board, always.
<Saviq> xnox, we only install it with the unity8-autopilot package
<xnox> Saviq: if you look into lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch however, it drops an unity8 overrides to start unity in testability mode. Since, as far as I remember, it uses .override file and thus overrides the global one you created.
<xnox> Saviq: and unity8-autopilot is not on the default image?
<Saviq> xnox, nope
<Saviq> xnox, I didn't know about the other override, that should include the kill timeout change, too, then
<Saviq> let me mention bug #1262879 again...
<ubot5> bug 1262879 in Ubuntu CI Services "There should only be one, documented, way to run tests on devices" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262879
<xnox> Saviq: let me first find for sure where it is.
<xnox> Saviq: utils/target/unlock_screen.py:    os.system('echo "exec unity8 -testability" > ~/.config/upstart/unity8.override')
<xnox> Saviq: in lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch
<xnox> Saviq: I think it's best for lp:unity8 to add "exec unity8 -testability" to unity8.override (now that you are shipping an override file) and drop unity8.override from any/all test-harnesses.
<xnox> Saviq: is -testability actually at all needed / supported these days?
<xnox> Saviq: i get a lot of:
<xnox> /usr/bin/system-settings: invalid option -- 't'
<xnox> /usr/bin/system-settings: invalid option -- 'e'
<xnox> /usr/bin/system-settings: invalid option -- 's'
<xnox> /usr/bin/system-settings: invalid option -- 't'
<xnox> /usr/bin/system-settings: invalid option -- 'a'
<xnox> /usr/bin/system-settings: invalid option -- 'b'
<xnox> /usr/bin/system-settings: invalid option -- 'i'
<xnox> /usr/bin/system-settings: invalid option -- 'l'
<xnox> /usr/bin/system-settings: invalid option -- 'i'
<xnox> /usr/bin/system-settings: invalid option -- 't'
<xnox> /usr/bin/system-settings: invalid option -- 'y'
<xnox> and then "Testability driver loaded"
<ogra_> xnox, pastebinit !
<ogra_> (and thats normal)
<xnox> ogra_: why is that normal to specify option, which doesn't exist?
<ogra_> i mean the output is
<xnox> ogra_: no that is not normal, to self-induce invalid  / obsolete options. Just wait for qmlscene or any app use one of those single letter options and explode.
<ogra_> xnox, it is in all test logs since day one like that
<ogra_> which makes it a "normal" output for me since it does not affect anything
<ogra_> (i agree it is crap, but it shouldnt cause any issues, all test logs have it since forever)
<Saviq> xnox, the preferred way is to export QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1
<Mirv> didrocks: Saviq: kgunn: ok I've resumed Mir 0.1.3 testing with Saviq's tip and everything seems ok so far. I look if I get the remaining tests done and/or update the chart for others to continue from where I left off.
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks!
<didrocks> excellent!
<balloons> cprov, can you look at why this is failing to autoland? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906. We had to re-run yesterday before it would work, but I'm not sure why
<cprov> balloons: will do
<cjohnston> balloons: it has failing tests
<cprov> balloons: testing are failling
<fginther> morning
<balloons> cjohnston, cprov I see that, but tim was thinking something wasn't right.. And nothing has changed since yesterday. Anyways, I'll send it back to him, thanks
<Mirv> didrocks: in case all fine, could you pre-ack packaging changes? http://www.multiurl.com/l/gHX (couldn't find better for clickable links)
<Mirv> I see dialer-app and messaging-app are also broken in image 118, which is "good" in the sense that the failures I saw were not from Mir
<Mirv> (image 118 test results)
<timp> cprov: hello
<timp> cprov: I understand you were talking to balloons about https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4469/testReport/junit/ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.test_emulators/TabsTestCase/test_swith_to_tab_by_index_out_of_range/ ?
<cprov> balloons: we found a problem in the testing env, apparently qmlscene crashed
<timp> epaste, I mean this one: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4469/
<balloons> cprov, :-p
<balloons> gl
<cprov> hi timp
<ogra_> cprov, !!!
<timp> cprov: ah. I guessed something like that :) all tests failed on a missing dbus
 * ogra_ hugs cprov 
<cprov> ogra_: hey hey, good to see you again!
<ogra_> yeah, same :)
<cprov> timp, balloons: bear with me while the experts look at a solution.
<timp> cprov: sure, thanks
<cprov> timp: do you remember a similar problem in the past ? related, possibly, to a Mir regression ?
<timp> cprov: I remember that we had this problem a lot in the past
<timp> let me think if I remember what caused it; may be mir-related
<cprov> timp: right, fginther is investigating it
<timp> cprov: perhaps the screen was not activated?
<timp> kalikiana_: ^ do you remember what was causing this kind of failures for us? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4469/testReport/junit/ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.test_emulators/TabsTestCase/test_swith_to_tab_by_index_out_of_range/
<fginther> cprov, timp here's the bug I was thinking of: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu/+bug/1243665
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1243665 in qtubuntu "qmlscene crashed with SIGABRT in QMessageLogger::fatal()" [Critical,Confirmed]
<timp> elopio_: ^ perhaps you worked on these kind of failures? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4469/testReport/junit/ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.test_emulators/TabsTestCase/test_swith_to_tab_by_index_out_of_range/
<psivaa> didrocks: ogra_: "base-passwd from 3.5.29 to 3.5.30" appears to be the reason for the mako connected test failures
<timp> fginther: I'm not sure. I saw the failures a lot and if I recall correctly they were happening at random. But I didn't investigate it further. I guess that was kalikiana_ or elopio_ , or someone in the CI team
<cjwatson> psivaa: *perks up*
<cjwatson> psivaa: log?
<fginther> timp, my IRC logs show that I was discussing this with kalikiana_ last month
<kalikiana_> timp: yes I think this is the qubuntu bug. the error is in the logs before the python error
<ogra_> psivaa, wow
<ogra_> thats curious
<cjwatson> ogra_: it was a fairly substantial change
<psivaa> cjwatson: i dont have specific logs.. but reverting that make the test pass
<cjwatson> though this is the first problem I've heard of from it and I've been watching
<timp> kalikiana_: so the bug came back today..
<cjwatson> psivaa: I'm going to need some kind of log of the failure
<psivaa> cjwatson: i know it wont be helpful but it's http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/psivaa-trusty-touch-mako-smoke-messaging-app-autopilot/15/console vs http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/psivaa-trusty-touch-mako-smoke-messaging-app-autopilot/16/console
<psivaa> but let me check if there is anything in the auth.log
<fginther> kalikiana_, timp any idea why it's still showing up? has it not been fixed?
<kalikiana_> timp: fginther I recall it was "fixed" when fginther and I were looking at it and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu/+bug/1262982 is still open because only part of the problem was addressed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1262982 in unity-mir "dialer-app crashed: QUbuntu: Could not create application instance" [High,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> right, so assuming base-passwd was upgraded successfully, the difference is that a bunch of system users that never should have had valid login shells (a long-standing security issue) now really don't have valid login shells
<kalikiana_> greyback was offering to try to reproduce, that's the last I remember
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
 * cprov leaves for a quick lunch and will brb
<cjwatson> psivaa: auth.log might well be helpful, indeed
<greyback> kalikiana_: could you log a bug with unity-mir, giving me steps to try to reproduce it? Just for my records (as I forgot about this)
<greyback> timp: ^^
<timp> greyback: I don't know how to reproduce it, I only saw the failing tests in an MR that I was reviewing
<fginther> greyback, we have another qmlscene crash here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4469/
<timp> fginther: do you know if it is an existing bug or do we need a new one?
<greyback> fginther: the output from unity8 in those cases is valuable. Is it possible to get that?
<greyback> as unity8 usually will say why it rejects the connections in it's own logs
<timp> greyback: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4469/artifact/results/log/unity8.log ?
<kalikiana_> greyback: this is there https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu/+bug/1262982
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1262982 in unity-mir "dialer-app crashed: QUbuntu: Could not create application instance" [High,Confirmed]
<fginther> timp, I don't know if this relates to the prior bug, could someone trace the crash file?
<fginther> (someon who might know what to look for :-) )
<timp> fginther: I don't know what you mean with that. Is there some specific log file that jenkins gives us that someone needs to have a look at?
<fginther> timp, the qmlscene crash file
<greyback> kalikiana_: ah, thanks
<fginther> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4469/artifact/results/crash/_usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_qt5_bin_qmlscene.32011.crash
<fginther> there's also a unity8 crash
<timp> fginther: that's a job for someone in the unity8 or mir team?
<timp> fginther: I'm looking at it but it doesn't mean much to me
<greyback> timp: there's no "REJECTED" error messages, meaning unity8 isn't explicitly rejecting any applications, so that's not the cause of the crash
<greyback> timp: but that log has lots of unity8/mir crashes, which doesn't look right not me at all
<greyback> s/not/to/
<greyback> fginther: for that case, I'm suspecting a mir failure causing clients to crash
<greyback> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<std::logic_error> >'
<greyback>   what():  compositor_acquire would block; probably too many clients.
<greyback> never seen that before anyway. Will need Mir team help
<fginther> greyback or timp, can you file a bug if one doesn't already exist?
<psivaa> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6715060/ is the auth.log with v30
<psivaa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6715062/ is with v29 (passing one)
<cjwatson> ok, so what's trying to su to nobody?
<timp> greyback: ^ can you report the bug if needed? I don't really know what's going on
<kalikiana_> but there is a bug…
<cjwatson> psivaa: where would I find the top-level test scripts being run here?
<greyback> timp: I'm extending that bug
<timp> kalikiana_: that's why I said "if needed" :)
<timp> greyback: ok, thanks
<psivaa> cjwatson: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/messaging_app/tests/test_messaging.py contains the tests
<cjwatson> hm, that's not the cause ...
<cjwatson> could be utah, but utah seems to use sudo to get at the "nobody" user and sudo apparently doesn't care that the target user doesn't have a login shell
<psivaa> cjwatson: utah is not involved here
<psivaa> hmm probably it does.. not sure :)
<cjwatson> psivaa: where does generic-mediumtests-runner-mako live
<cjwatson> ?
<psivaa> cjwatson: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/
<cjwatson> psivaa: I mean the code
<cjwatson> the actual test runner itself
<greyback> fginther: timp can either of you tell me, is unity8 restarted for each and every test?
<psivaa> cjwatson: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-ci-engineering/jenkins-launchpad-plugin/autopilot-testrunner-touch-saucy/files
<psivaa> i think that's where it is. and if that's what you're looking for :)
<cjwatson> psivaa: maybe ... it would be useful if you happened to have a jenkins console log that matches your auth.log dump, so that I can compare timestamps usefully between them
<cjwatson> I'm flailing
<cjwatson> I guess I know it comes before the unlock_screen.py call in run_all_autopilot.sh
 * cjwatson tries grepping his oldish emulator tree
<dobey> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/cupstream2distro/native-versions/+merge/200736
<didrocks> dobey: did you try it with SRU mode, dest ppa and so on?
<didrocks> (I don't see tests for those cases)
<dobey> didrocks: didn't know there were extra tests for those. i can add them if they are necessary. what is "SRU mode" though?
<didrocks> dobey: there is a dest ppa but it's not reflected in versioning (the +series is different, that's it)
<didrocks> dobey: should be transparent for you, just look at the test cases, I'm sure there is one for dest ppa at least, not sure for SRU mode (there is none if it's transparent to it)
<cjwatson> psivaa: or failing that, perhaps I could have a tarball of all of /var/log/ ?  Ideally from the failing case, but the successful case would be better than nothing
<dobey> didrocks: ok
<cjwatson> I've grepped all the source I can think of and can't find this su call
<didrocks> dobey: with that, I'm happy to approve your merge, will count on you to support it if further issues are involved though :)
<psivaa> cjwatson: just a reboot prints this in auth.log without any tests being run.
<psivaa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6715183/
<didrocks> (I still don't like we are introducing inconsistencies but if some upstream are puzzled about the packaging, they will talk to you I guess)
<psivaa> but i'll get the tarball
<cjwatson> psivaa: ok, that usefully rules out a bunch of stuff
<didrocks> dobey: I guess you need to test for a second release the same day as well
<dobey> didrocks: ok
<rsalveti> didrocks: Saviq: not sure if a regression, just moved bug 1267076 to unity8
<ubot5> bug 1267076 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "swipes on thumbnail crashes unity8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267076
<didrocks> rsalveti: oh indeed, not sure either. Will try to flash an older one
<didrocks> Saviq: tell us if you have any idea
<didrocks> psivaa: cjwatson: what do you think about, if we can't find the reason (which is probably in the testing tool with invalid usage) in 1 or 2 hours to revert the change and take some quiet time to continue the investigation? Does it makes sense Colin?
<Saviq> didrocks, not a regression
<Saviq> didrocks, bug #1240408
<ubot5> bug 1240408 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in QCoreApplication::postEvent()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240408
<didrocks> Saviq: I never had enough music icons to create the carroussel. I should add more I guess :)
<didrocks> ok, thanks Saviq, rsalveti ^
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah I know
<didrocks> Saviq: I'll let you dupe it?
<Saviq> didrocks, already done
<didrocks> sooo quick :)
<fginther> greyback, unity8 is restarted and the phone is rebooted between test suites, but not between individual test cases
<rsalveti> awesome, thanks!
<greyback> fginther: thanks for the clarification.
<psivaa> cjwatson: just sent an email with the logs
<psivaa> cjwatson: also, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/118:20140108:20140107.1/5941/messaging-app-autopilot/ has some logs attached at the bottom
<cjwatson> didrocks: ETA 20min to upgrade my device to a vaguely recent devel, after which I should stand a better chance
<cjwatson> psivaa: thanks
<didrocks> thanks, keep us posted
 * ogra_ finds the discovery that we have anything su'ing to nobody worrying enough :)
<didrocks> ogra_: nobody isn't a friend of yours? :)
<cjwatson> ogra_: quite
<ogra_> didrocks, i dont like perfect people ... :P
<cjwatson> the trivial workaround is to pass "-s /bin/sh" to su, once we find the call
<didrocks> ahah
<cjwatson> assuming we don't find that it's better to use a different user
<ogra_> yeah, i would prefer the latter
<cjwatson> well
<cjwatson> running things as nobody isn't necessarily wrong - what would be wrong is if it ended up using any files
<cjwatson> but we'll see
<cjwatson> sorry, I mean owning any files
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> hopefully it's reproducible on grouper
<psivaa> cjwatson: assume you are not running the test to reproduce the issue. phonesim is needed to run that particular failing test
<cjwatson> psivaa: no need since you established that the su call is visible on a simple reboot
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack, confirmed that again
<cjwatson> bah, there's no indication of that su call in auth.log on grouper
 * cjwatson tries devel-proposed
<ogra_> on what device do you see that su call ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: mako
<cjwatson> (apparently)
<cjwatson> ogra_: can you see if you have it?
<ogra_> maguros pvrsrv thing that runs on the android side does weird stuff to get the graphics driver up ...
<ogra_> ah, mako, k
<cjwatson> this doesn't look like android-side
<ogra_> right
<cjwatson> if it were, it surely wouldn't have been affected by a base-passwd change
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# grep su /var/log/auth.log
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/#
<ogra_> thats my mako, recent promoted image, upgraded today
<ogra_> (note my mako is my actual phone, i wont run tests on it, but popey has a test device he could run tests on)
<cjwatson> I suppose it could be due to some set of installed test packages
<cjwatson> psivaa: any chance you could run "grep -wr nobody /" on a device exhibiting this, and show me the result?
<psivaa> cjwatson: sure 1 sec
<cjwatson> I can partially revert if I have to, but I'd really rather chase this down as the change made all trusty systems more secure
<popey> cjwatson: happy to run whatever tests on my phone
<cjwatson> popey: do you see "Successful su for nobody by root" in /var/log/auth.log?
<dobey> didrocks: more tests added on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/cupstream2distro/native-versions/+merge/200736 ; i didn't see any existing stuff for "sru mode" and i'm not sure how it would apply in this case (i think it would be transparent since the series is different anyway, as you said)
<popey> cjwatson: under what circumstances?
<psivaa> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6715504/ is the output of that.
<cjwatson> popey: to start with, just as it is
<popey> no
<popey> i see no reference to "nobody" in that log
<cjwatson> popey: then after running the messaging-app tests and rebooting
<psivaa> cjohnston: please note that the lines with Documents are copied old auth.logs
<didrocks> dobey: looking good. Mind if I have a deeper look my tomorrow morning? Want to finish some stuff tonight
<cjwatson> yeah, I know
<popey> ok
<cjwatson> psivaa: I think it might have got stuck at /proc or /sys
<cjwatson> psivaa: could you try "grep -wr nobody /usr /var"?
<dobey> didrocks: sure
<psivaa> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6715544/
<cjwatson> /usr/bin/with-ofono-phonesim:su nobody > /etc/ofono/phonesim.log <<EOF 2>&1 &
<cjwatson> bing
<didrocks> dobey: thanks for the patch!
<dobey> didrocks: sure. i just wanted proper support for native daily release versions :)
<cjwatson> psivaa: Please try http://paste.ubuntu.com/6715569/ - the latter part should apply to /usr/bin/with-ofono-phonesim
<cjwatson> popey: I think you can stand down now, thanks
<popey> ok
<cjwatson> psivaa: any luck?
<psivaa> cjwatson: running the test.
<cjwatson> psivaa: I should have mentioned that you probably need to reboot after applying that patch
<psivaa> cjwatson: the tests do that already
<cjwatson> ok
<didrocks> psivaa: the change is in the test runner?
<cjwatson> the change is in ofono-phonesim, see above
<psivaa> cjwatson: and it fixes. the test pass :)
<cjwatson> yay
<didrocks> ok, thanks
<cjwatson> uploaded
<didrocks> excellent :)
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono-phonesim/1.19-0ubuntu7
<cjwatson> urgh, competing with the test rebuild
<cjwatson> if only we had more arm64 hardware ...
<cjwatson> didrocks: I think maybe I should cancel one of the test rebuilds to make room here - I assume you want to get back to green this evening?
<didrocks> cjwatson: if possible, so that we have an image kicked soon
<didrocks> cjwatson: otherwise, the cronjob at 2 am UTC will kick it
<ogra_> 3am
<ogra_> :)
 * didrocks is lost in time
<ogra_> if it is only one of time ans space thats still ok ... both is bad though
<ogra_> s/ans/and/
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> space is ok
<didrocks> well… I guess
<balloons> fginther, ping
<fginther> balloons, pong
<balloons> fginther, can you help me rebuild konsole-qml-plugin in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily?
<balloons> we don't have a trusty build for it
<fginther> balloons, actually there is one, but it has saucy in the name
<didrocks> ogra_: joining?
<ogra_> didrocks, no :P
<balloons> fginther, hehe.. so the 10-30 is the name eh? anyways, we need a build against the newer libs in trusty
<fginther> balloons, ack, I'll try a fresh build
<fginther> balloons, is this the correct branch? lp:ubuntu-terminal-app/plugin
<balloons> fginther, yes I believe so
<didrocks> ogra_: tsssss
<ogra_> heh
<balloons> didrocks, I did notice you have dialer app assigned to me.. it's not a core app
<didrocks> balloons: oh sorry, yeah I know, typo :)
<didrocks> balloons: will fix in next one, thanks!
<balloons> which is to say, I've not handled issues in the past, heh :-)
<didrocks> balloons: no worry, I pinged directly Bill on that one in fact
<didrocks> the typo was just on the email
<balloons> :-)
<timp> what's wrong here? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-trusty-amd64/2113/console
<timp> ERROR: No artifacts found that match the file pattern "work/output/*.deb". Configuration error?
<timp> ERROR: 'work/output/*.deb' doesn't match anything, but 'output/*.deb' does. Perhaps that's what you mean?
<timp> it seems to fail when installing packages before running tests?
<balloons> cprov, what happened with this? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906
<cjohnston> timp: looks like there is a dbus issue
<cjohnston> balloons: isn't that the same one as earlier?
<balloons> cjohnston, yes.. I just don't know what happened with it. I see it's still failing
<cjohnston> balloons: it hasn't run again since last we talked has it?
<balloons> cjohnston, I'm not sure.. I had to hit some meetings and left it with timp
<cjohnston> PS Jenkins bot (ps-jenkins) wrote 4 hours ago:
<balloons> was something wrong on the ci end?
<balloons> that's the question
<cjohnston> no..
<balloons> kk, so it is test failures then..
<cjohnston> _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_qt5_bin_qmlscene.32011.crash <--
<cjohnston> balloons: my understanding is that crash is the issue
<balloons> I see the pending build btw fginther for konsole-qml-plugin, ty
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<kenvandine> robru, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-html5-theme/0.1+13.10.20130916-0ubuntu2/+merge/200722
<kenvandine> alesage, can you look at this failure, gcov related
<kenvandine> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-trusty-amd64-autolanding/67/console
<alesage> kenvandine, willdo
<kenvandine> alesage, thx
<robru> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> oh... you did it last night... since mine :)
<kenvandine> i proposed branches for all of the out of sync packages yesterday :)
<kenvandine> most are merged already though
<robru> kenvandine, oh ok
<kenvandine> alesage, i have another one that is failing because it finds lcov 1.10 and gcov.m4 doesn't list 1.10 as a valid version
<kenvandine> alesage, should i just update the gcov.m4 file?
<kenvandine> alesage, or is there more to it than just adding the version?
<alesage> kenvandine, yes I think just update the version
<kenvandine> cool, thx
<kenvandine> robru, humm... you did dee as well
<kenvandine> but dee ftbfs in ci tests
<kenvandine> because of the lcov version
<robru> kenvandine, oops, yeah, I didn't realize you'd done any. so I just did a couple that i saw
<alesage> kenvandine, yes that's going to be a problem all over :/
<kenvandine> haha... we did discuss it in the meeting yesterday :)
<alesage> kenvandine, need to upstream that gcov.m4 file somewhere
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/dee/1.2.7+13.10.20130924.1-0ubuntu2/+merge/200719
<kenvandine> robru, can you review that one?
<kenvandine> i merged trunk so it won't conflict with your change
<kenvandine> but hopefully will build in CI now
<robru> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> thx
 * kenvandine hopes it passes
<kenvandine> alesage, let me know what you figure out on with the unity build
<kenvandine> that one looks weird, unrecognized gcovr format
<robru> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libqtdbusmock/trunk/+activereviews is this the same scenario as libqtdbustest? pete-woods says only the changelog changes were necessary, but didn't comment for this project (which is an identical change)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i saw that too
<kenvandine> i'll revert the rules change there too
<robru> kenvandine, ok, ping me and i'll approve the changelog change then.
<alesage> kenvandine looking at, will report
<kenvandine> robru, pushed
<robru> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> ok, bamf needed the gcov.m4 change too
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/bamf/0.5.1+14.04.20131125-0ubuntu2/+merge/200723
<kenvandine> robru, ^^
<robru> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> thx
<timp> 18:52:54 < cjohnston> timp: looks like there is a dbus issue
<timp> cjohnston: yes, but the code changes don't touch dbus. is it an issue with jenkins?
<timp> cjohnston: why dbus? It says some deb files are missing. I don't see any failed tests
<cjohnston> timp: I'm wondering if there is a crash like the other one?
<alesage> kenvandine gcovr log items may be red herring: last successful build (65) also had gcovr complaints; `mkdir` operation failure at the very end appears to be the culprit
<alesage> fginther, does this look at all familiar?  https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-trusty-amd64-autolanding/67/console
<fginther> alesage, I think I know what's happening here, give me a few minutes to get it fixed
<balloons> sergiusens, ping
<alesage> fginther, thanks kenvandine ^^
<cjohnston> fginther: can you take a look at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-trusty-amd64/2113/console please
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<kenvandine> alesage, fginther: thx
<fginther> cjohnston, I can fix that, thanks for the info
<cjohnston> timp: ^
<timp> fginther: you'll fix the ERROR: No artifacts found that match the file pattern "work/output/*.deb". Configuration error?
<timp> fginther: cool. do you know what caused it?
<fginther> timp, it's fixed (at least this case, I have some others to correct). One of the CI tools was automatically updated and it resulted in a mismatch in behavior
<timp> ok, thanks
<sergiusens> balloons, pong
<balloons> sergiusens, solved it myself heh. I swear everytime I ping to ask you something I end up figuring it out.. :-p
<sergiusens> balloons, hey, that's how I operate as well :-)
<cyphermox> robru: kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/apps-test-packages/+merge/200900 ?
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: upstream merger cutting over to saucy
<kenvandine> cyphermox, looking
<kenvandine> cyphermox, approved
<cyphermox> thanks
<sergiusens> fginther, can we get lp:goget-ubuntu-touch under ci now?
<fginther> sergiusens, sure
<sergiusens> fginther, let me get greedy and ask for lp:usensord too :-)
<fginther> sergiusens, what are these used for (so I know what cu2d stack to use)?
<sergiusens> fginther, usensord should go in the same place platform-api is
<sergiusens> fginther, goget-ubuntu-touch where phablet-tools lives
<fginther> sergiusens, are these ready for daily-release?
<sergiusens> fginther, they'd need packaging review; but they are fairly ready
<sergiusens> fginther, as in from the team
<fginther> sergiusens, in that case I'll prep them for upstream merger now so as not to wait on a packaging review
<sergiusens> fginther, sounds good
<kgunn> fginther: just curious...can we determine/backtrack like which exact device (mako) a test was run on ?
<kgunn> just curious we saw one mako we were suspect of prior to break...took it out, but put it back
<kgunn> just wondering if it might be biting us again
<kgunn> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/226/console
<fginther> kgunn, yes, the device name is in the console log, one of the first few lines
<fginther> mako-04cb53b598546534
<kgunn> yep found it...thanks fginther
<fginther> kgunn, if you suspect a bad device, we can remove it from the main pool and attempt some focused tests
<kgunn> fginther: thanks...i'll just keep an eye on this mp...see if it fails again and monitor the device...if "he" remains a prob...i might ping you tomorrow
<fginther> kgunn, ack
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-09
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<ogra_> hmm, unity8 seems crashy in 119
<didrocks> popey: coming?
<didrocks> yeah, Saviq, mind having a look: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/119:20140109:20140107.1/5957/unity8-autopilot/ ?
<popey> ya
<didrocks> asac: FYI, as told before holidays, I don't want we rerun for flaky tests
<didrocks> even if we point to the real links of failure, then, they are looking at the dashboard and "why warning? test rate are great"
<asac> didrocks: i dont think thats the right way to think about it
<asac> didrocks: we need to know whether something is a flaki test
<asac> or not
<didrocks> asac: well, that's to upstream to investigate
<asac> we dont know without checking if it succeeds
<didrocks> not us
<asac> we have to make the call
<asac> if we have a regression
<asac> or not
<didrocks> yeah, and we can see that comparing mako and maguro
<asac> if we know we have a flaki test, we should check if its still a flaki test
<didrocks> you are hiding information
<didrocks> and that's why we have few progress
<didrocks> so, I disagree with that approach
<didrocks> hence reverting to the previous policy
<asac> didrocks: its not the reason why we have few progress
<didrocks> it's part of the reason
<asac> didrocks: you can stop promoting
<asac> thats the reason'
<didrocks> anyway, in meeting now
<Saviq> didrocks, it's 100%, have I missed something?
<asac> but people are on it
<didrocks> Saviq: look at the crash
<ogra_> Saviq, .crash files
<Saviq> didrocks, ah
<asac> didrocks: what is clearly wrong is to promote because there is a test that we saw somehow failing in a probably similar manner
<didrocks> asac: we can stop promoting until we are reliably at 100% then
<didrocks> asac: but you have to explain that to the management chain
<asac> didrocks: but our rule is that we dont promote images that have regressions
 * didrocks sigh
<asac> so if a test was flaki
<ogra_> Saviq, 4 out of the 5 crashers with 119 are unity8 (not sure they are all the same) http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
<asac> we can release with that flaki
<didrocks> you will take care of that then
<didrocks> I won't
<didrocks> and you will make the list
<didrocks> and push people then
<asac> didrocks: we have psivaa an plars giving us the list daily
<didrocks> asac: yeah, and people ignores it
<didrocks> asac: and I already have a list
<didrocks> so it's all confusing
<Saviq> ogra_, will have a look, thanks
<didrocks> you introduced confusion then
<asac> and i am pushing yes. but i increase pressure/priority continuously
<asac> didrocks: if you say they ignore i will talk to them
<asac> didrocks: you stated in your summary that folks are looking
<didrocks> asac: yeah, see how much feedback/progress
<asac> didrocks: so for flaki tests i want to give them time. for test that hard fail i will create a massive firedrill
<asac> i dont want to do that priority for flaki tests... those should be prioritized with diligently increasing priority.
<didrocks> asac: it's been weeks…
<asac> we have made progress
<didrocks> so you either take care of that yourself
<asac> we do it step by step
<didrocks> or you follow my rule
<didrocks> asac: I'm quite unhappy that you changed the rule and you force it over me
<didrocks> while I'm still having to do the push
<didrocks> so either I'm control and I continue
<didrocks> either you want to force you rules, but in that case, you handle it
<didrocks> seems fair to me
<didrocks> plars: psivaa: ok, seems no answer, so please, stop rerunning
<didrocks> (apart if we have infra issues, of course)
<psivaa> didrocks: asac: ack
<Saviq> didrocks, ogra_, would it be possible that those .crash files would get uploaded to errors.u.c?
<didrocks> Saviq: I guess that's a question for ev ^
<didrocks> Saviq: keep us posted on this crash, it can be linked to latest Mir and seems to happen quite often (so potentially blocking promotion)
<Saviq> didrocks, the one in unity8 suite doesn't retrace
<Saviq> didrocks, checking out the other ones
<didrocks> ok
<Saviq> didrocks, the one in http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/119:20140109:20140107.1/5957/default/ is:
<Saviq> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<std::runtime_error> >'
<Saviq>   what():  could not activate surface with eglMakeCurrent
<ogra_> Saviq, what didrocks said .... ev-country
<Saviq> usually happens when screen goes blank - bug #1236525
<ubot5> bug 1236525 in unity-mir "unity8 killed/crash then restart can result in mir unable "could not unblank display"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236525
<ogra_> yeah
<Saviq> or at least it did until now
<ogra_> the boost msg definitely rings a bell
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, keep us posted if there is no new crash for you (that you can retrace)
<didrocks> ogra_: can you dogfood a little bit maguro?
<ogra_> didrocks, my maguro is currently hacked quite a bit for swap issue tracking
<ogra_> davmor2_ should get up soon
<didrocks> ogra_: ok ;)
<asac> didrocks: its all good and its your call as long as you always know if a test being red is a NEW regression or not. i am sure you undersatnd my way of thinking, so its a matter of taste on how to use the dashboard to do promotion and escalation decisionms
<ev> didrocks, Saviq: this one? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-unity8-autopilot/111/artifact/clientlogs/_usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash/*view*/
<asac> didrocks: when you were gone people couldnt say for sure anymore if we just landed a very awful regression side effect
<asac> or if its a flaki test like we saw before ... hence i required the hard empirical data
<asac> i find it a bit sad that folks dont prioritize because the dashboard is green, but maybe you are right
<ev> if you look at the stacktrace, it's pointing at a corrupt stack. I suspect the retracers won't be able to do any better :)
<asac> however on the maguro once i was continuously increasing priority
<asac> ones
<asac> but since i sent the first mail beginning of this week, i thought it was reasonable to not expect big fixes by yesterday ... i planned to talk to folks again today about their cases
<alan_g> psivaa: we're seeing CI failures (e.g. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/227/consoleFull) that appear to be the test hardware in a "wrong" state (c.f. bug 1239955). Is there anything you can do to reset it?
<didrocks> asac: now I'm back, so yeah, I'm tracking all issues. Before promoting, I'm checking again my last (with stack) ;)
<ubot5> bug 1239955 in Mir "integration-tests hang/fail in AndroidGPUDisplay.gpu_display_ok_with_gles when the display is asleep: what(): error posting with fb device" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239955
<didrocks> asac: I understand why you wanted to do that, but I still think that showing issues clearly on the front page is a preferable way of putting social pressure
<psivaa> alan_g: let me see
<didrocks> asac: yeah, btw, we have a confirmation that what I was answering to Nicholas yesterday is right: 2 flaky maguro failures showed for the first time on mako today
<didrocks> asac: so, we really need to clean the maguro as well
<asac> didrocks: yeah. well, i thought about it and i really believe we want to somehow do both: a) retry and b) visualize flakit tests in orange
<asac> but i dont want to put that organ for flaki test on the CI team
<asac> so lets continue as you say
<asac> didrocks: i think we should shift from "clean maguro" to "clean emulator" :)
<asac> but not today
<didrocks> asac: do you think the emulator is so slower that maguro?
<asac> didrocks: yes. it will reveal those timing issues even better
<didrocks> than*
<asac> didrocks: xnox sent around how to do that
<didrocks> yeah, making sense
<asac> didrocks: at least we can tell people that say they dont have a maguro that they should see if it works on emulator
<asac> and if not debug there
<Saviq> ev, ok, I'm not really asking about this particular one
<didrocks> asac: +100 :)
<ev> Saviq: ah, context please :)
<asac> xnox: is it super easy to run APs on the emulator locally?
<asac> xnox: did your mail include instructions?
<Saviq> ev, I just wonder if it would  be possible to upload stuff from the test runs automagically to errors.u.c?
<ev> yes - the problem at the moment though is that we don't have armhf retracers. I've asked bdmurray to pick up the work on that (https://rt.admin.canonical.com//Ticket/Display.html?id=58019)
<psivaa> alan_g: if you mean to reboot the device, i think the job does that already before running the tests.
<psivaa> alan_g: also when you run the job for the second time, it's not guaranteed that the job will pick up the same mako
<psivaa> alan_g: in any case, i've rebooted that particular device. so if you'd like to give it a go
<alan_g> psivaa: we've seen it several times today - not sure if it was all on the same device. Will give it a go.
<psivaa> alan_g: just checked the other failed builds and they are in different devices. so it may not be the hardware that's at fault
<alan_g> psivaa: thanks. Do you know of any change? E.g. is there a image today?
<psivaa> alan_g: yes todays tests are using trusty-proposed 119
<alan_g> psivaa: I'll try that locally. Maybe we have a new failure mode. Thanks for your help.
<psivaa> alan_g: yw :)
<asac> didrocks: barry mentioned that system-image has debian/ dir outside their trunk? did they even use CI before?
<didrocks> asac: no, they never used it
<asac> right
<asac> wow ... i got flooded with old email today :/
<Saviq> didrocks, no new crashes that I could retrace
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, great! :)
<Saviq> didrocks, two of them were the eglMakeCurrent thing, which actually sounds concerning if powerd-cli holds the display on
<didrocks> ok, let's see what results popey and davmor2_ will get on dogfooding :)
<popey> didrocks: 119 is good here
<didrocks> great ;)
<alan_g> psivaa: trying it locally I find that the test fails intermittently unless I first stop unity8 ("sudo -u phablet -i stop unity8"). Does the test initialization do this?
<psivaa> alan_g: let me check
<psivaa> alan_g: i see this:
<psivaa> infinity: Turning on the display
<psivaa> infinity: stopping unity8
<psivaa> unity8 stop/waiting
<alan_g> psivaa: Oh well, it was a nice theory
<psivaa> :)
<Mirv> psivaa/cihelp: "Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'" on autopilot-nvidia
<Mirv> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/label=autopilot-nvidia/ all of today's
<psivaa> Mirv: i'll take a look
<Mirv> didrocks: packaging ack http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Apps/job/cu2d-apps-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_gallery-app_0.0.67+14.04.20140108.2-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> Mirv: +1 :)
<Mirv> thanks, both :)
<psivaa> Mirv: strange. I was able to resolve archive.ubuntu.com from the command line. but i have now rebooted the machine.
<psivaa> Mirv: would you like to try it again please
<didrocks> davmor2: hey, awaken? ;)
<davmor2> didrocks: what's up?
<davmor2> didrocks: haptic on 119 is weird
<didrocks> davmor2: just to tell that we want to promote 119, so if you can test it throughfully :)
<didrocks> davmor2: for haptic, you can ping tvoss :)
<davmor2> didrocks: currently fresh installing to get rid of the swap off from yesterday
<didrocks> ok ;)
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<cjohnston> Mirv: did you retry whatever failed to reach archive.ubuntu.com?
<asac> cjwatson: would we have enough builders to enable arm64 and ppc64el in daily-build ppa? if not, do we have plans to expand the pool of builders on those archs?
<asac> anything i can do?
<Mirv> psivaa: cjohnston: hi, trying now
<psivaa> Mirv: ack, thanks
<cjwatson> asac: infinity would be best to answer that.  For arm64 the answer is probably still no; there simply isn't enough hardware in existence, and we're expanding as fast as our partner/sponsor can manage.  For ppc64el maybe, it's a bit easier to spin up more VMs there
<asac> cjwatson: from what i understand we wouldnt use them much as most packages we carea bout are dep-wait, but it would help us reduce time to archive if we had everything that can be build already build before copying things to proposed.
<cjwatson> asac: With Qt 5.2 most packages you care about will be fixed, I suspect
<cjwatson> asac: Since v8 goes away
<asac> hmm. guess that might increase importance of this topic even further
<asac> thanks. will talk to infinity
<cjwatson> (Plus various random dh-autoreconf conversions and the like, but nothing else major AFAIK)
<Mirv> psivaa: this happened after your reboot: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/1069/label=autopilot-nvidia/console
<Mirv> ie 20 minutes ago UTC time
<psivaa> cjohnston: would you mind taking on this please ^?
<cjohnston> looking
<cjohnston> is appears to still be having issues getting to archive.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> beyond that, if psivaa doesn't have any ideas, we will have to wait for fginther
<cjohnston> Mirv: ^
<psivaa> cjohnston: strangely enough archive.ubuntu.com resolves OK from that machine. so i am at a loss
<cjwatson> Looking at performance in the test rebuild, ppc64el might be safe enough to enable now, maybe.  Though of course some of that is just because failures are on average quicker than successes
<fginther> morning
<fginther> cjohnston, psivaa looking
<davmor2> didrocks: 119 is looking pretty good I don't see any issues that weren't there before which I think popey can confirm on mako too
<popey> already did
<popey> its groovy
<didrocks> excellent
<didrocks> let's promote it then :)
<didrocks> ogra_: when you read this ^
 * ogra_ sees issues ... that darn thing vibrates every time i start an app :P
<ogra_> didrocks, will do :)
<didrocks> ogra_: open a bug! :)
<didrocks> "can you please break haptic feedback?"
<ogra_> heh
<popey> didrocks: can we please get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1240505 qtorganiser5-eds fix from renato in landing asks?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240505 in Ubuntu Calendar App "There is no way to delete an event" [Critical,In progress]
<didrocks> popey: sure, can you file it? I see that calender-app change is not merge yet though
<popey> ok
<cyphermox> didrocks: webbrowser looks good to me
<cyphermox> Mirv: have you tested webbrowser too?
<didrocks> cyphermox: it wasn't on the landing ask, did upstream tell you finally to release it?
<didrocks> (so to answer, I think Mirv didn't test it)
<cyphermox> no, you never mentioned upstream asking to release it :)
<cyphermox> well, anyway, looks fine to me atm, we'll just wait then
<popey> didrocks: will add after calendar dev has tested further.
<didrocks> popey: ok ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: that's what I told yesterday in the meeting, that upstream may add it :)
<cyphermox> I misheard then
<didrocks> cyphermox: I think continuing cleaning the prepare job will be of value (in case they are not all good)
<cyphermox> I'm going to need more context, my head is full of bluez state right now
<didrocks> cyphermox: what we discussed yesterday, some prepare job in cu2d were yellow because of some direct uploads to distro during the holidays
<cyphermox> right
 * cyphermox takes bamf
<didrocks> boumf! ;)
<ogra_> do you eat, smoke or sniff it ?
<cyphermox> omg, YUCK.
 * ogra_ grins
<cyphermox> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bamf/0.5.1+14.04.20131125-0ubuntu2
<cyphermox> no, yuck this ^
 * ogra_ only takes aspirine at times 
<ogra_> heh, lovely
<cyphermox> https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/bamf/14.04.20131125-0ubuntu2/+merge/201025
<cyphermox> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, seems some people aren't wanting to play nicely! This diff is so easier though! Thanks :)
<cyphermox> the old diff had unapplied stuff in it..
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, I saw that *sigh* :(
<cyphermox> brb
<kenvandine> cyphermox, didrocks: i had merges for all the direct uploads, most have merged
<didrocks> kenvandine: excellent! so if we rerun, we should have no yellow prepare anymore?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/bamf/0.5.1+14.04.20131125-0ubuntu2/+merge/200723
<kenvandine> bamf is failing
<didrocks> ah, I guess cyphermox had a bamf merge as well
 * didrocks reboots
<didrocks> brb
<kenvandine> didrocks, cyphermox: my branch has a fix to the gcov.m4 file that fixes a FTBFS, but tests still fail
<kenvandine> several of the packages needed updates to that
<didrocks> kenvandine: the other works, but only bamf doesnt'?
<kenvandine> bamf is the only one not merged yet
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> well
<kenvandine> it fixed the build
<kenvandine> but now tests fail :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: ah, can you get bregma on board? :)
<kenvandine> bregma, ^^
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/bamf/0.5.1+14.04.20131125-0ubuntu2/+merge/200723
<dobey> didrocks: replied on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/cupstream2distro/native-versions/+merge/200736
<didrocks> dobey: ok, just be aware that if someone bumps the version in your native project with removing the +, you will end up in a broken situion
<dobey> didrocks: yeah, but i can a) needs-fixing on reviews that have that, and b) yell at people that commit it as such anyway :)
<didrocks> dobey: I'm happy with this. I would prefer put that into production in my morning if possible, do you mind? (I can push and it should be safe, but not sure if anyone else will get issues meanwhile, who will debug it)
<dobey> didrocks: i'd like to get it merged/deployed asap, so i can start using it
<ogra_> === image 119 promoted to trusty ===
<dobey> didrocks: i know our TZ difference sucks in that regard though
<didrocks> ogra_: thanks!
<popey> woop woop
<didrocks> dobey: yeah, I prefer to be safe than sorry :)
<dobey> didrocks: you are not the only one who can deploy it into jenkins are you?
<didrocks> dobey: no, but I'm the only one really knowing the code
<dobey> didrocks: well, the code isn't that hard to understand. i think we can debug it if there is a problem :)
<didrocks> dobey: I still prefer to be safe. I'm happy to compromise on native vs non native and not handling the automatic fallback for native when the version is wrong. I don't want to put production at risk though :)
<dobey> didrocks: if you've already made up your mind about not merging/deploying it today, why ask if i mind?
<didrocks> dobey: just trying to assess if there is a real need of urgency to put production at risk for it
<didrocks> like you have some uploads that are critical for today that can't wait
<dobey> well, we need to get a release of ubuntu-purchase-service built, and a unity-scope-click that depends on it. wanted to have it done 2 days ago, but i wasn't aware that changes were made to the u-p-s trunk without review at the time, or that these native versions just flat out didn't work. :-/
<didrocks> well, it's a choice as well to want to keep native versions, you blocked on it (contrary to than 200+ projects we have)
<didrocks> anyway, no need to loose time in that debate again
<dobey> didrocks: right, but from our previous chat about it, it seemed as if it would work as expected. i wasn't aware that it didn't (if i'd known 2 months ago it didn't work, i would have made this branch then)
<dobey> but there's nothing we can do about that 2 months ago :)
<didrocks> not sure to understand your point, you knew that we had requirements like split, we chatted about it 2 months ago :)
<dobey> guidelines. yes we chatted about it, and the implication that native was OK, and that it worked
<didrocks> not really what I remember from the discussion
<fginther> Mirv, autopilot-nvidia should be working now
<sergiusens> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/add-usensord-and-goget/+merge/200932
<dobey> didrocks: anyway, can we merge/deploy it today, or no?
<sergiusens> didrocks, daily release is not enabled since it would need someone to review
<didrocks> dobey: not today, as told above (and in meetings now until EOD)
<didrocks> sergiusens: ok, will have someone reviewing that
<fginther> sergiusens, sorry about not merging that through, I'll get that in now
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sergiusens> fginther, ah, I thought you were waiting for a reviewer; I was just side pinging didrocks to get the daily release stuff setup as well :-)
<cyphermox> kenvandine: I don't see your merges for libdbusmenu and libindicator, did you have one for those?
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i didn't do those... i don't recall seeing them as yellow
<cyphermox> ugh, my connection is being pretty unreliable right now
<kenvandine> maybe i missed that stack :)
<cyphermox> kenvandine: they seem to be here
<kenvandine> cyphermox, of course... the network guy has networking problems :)
<cyphermox> alright, starting with those now, if the interwebs will let me :)
<cyphermox> kenvandine: hehe
<cyphermox> could be because I hack at stuff and change my network config
<kenvandine> i only seem to have network problems when i do google hangouts :)
<cyphermox> hehe
<kenvandine> hangouts hate me... but pretty reliable when i keep video disabled
<cyphermox> yeah, just before a hangout all hell breaks loose
<cyphermox> yeah
<didrocks> kenvandine: cyphermox: coming? :p
<robru> sergiusens, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6721951/ what should be done with these files from goget-ubuntu-touch?
<robru> sergiusens, should I create an -examples package for them? or delete them?
<cyphermox> kenvandine: robru: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/libdbusmenu/12.10.3+14.04.20131125-0ubuntu2/+merge/201052
<kenvandine> cyphermox, done
<cyphermox> ta, yay!
<robru> kenvandine, cyphermox https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/goget-ubuntu-touch/packaging/+merge/201050
<kenvandine> cyphermox, mind reviewing that for robru?
<cyphermox> I am
<kenvandine> my head is deep in the hub atm
<cyphermox> hey, could we not fix dh_golang to not do that?
<kenvandine> thx
<cyphermox> robru: ^ :)
<robru> cyphermox, no idea, I've never seen dh_golang before
<robru> cyphermox, might be possible but it's outside the scope of this merge
<cyphermox> yeah
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sergiusens> robru, can't we exclude them?
<sergiusens> robru, I'll talk to the maintainer of dh-golang
<sergiusens> cyphermox, ^^
<sergiusens> exactly it's the application source; it would need to exclude files if package name == main
<cyphermox> what ?
<sergiusens> cyphermox, oh, in ref to reading the backlog and you saying: fix it in dh_golang ;-)
<cyphermox> sergiusens: well the right thing to do would be for dh_golang to ignore comments...
<cyphermox> though I guess comments in debian/control aren't exactly kosher
<sergiusens> cyphermox, I thought you were talking about http://paste.ubuntu.com/6721951/
<cyphermox> nah
<cyphermox> those should jsut get rm'ed in debian/rules
<sergiusens> fginther, hey, is the usensord goget branch deployed to jenkins?
<fginther> sergiusens, it should be
<sergiusens> fginther, right, just noticed it! Thanks
<sergiusens> might be builder overload
<robru> sergiusens, cyphermox yep i rm'd those in debian/rules already, but i just wanted sergiusens input to give him a chance to say 'no wait, we need to ship those in package x!'
<cjwatson> cyphermox: Comments in debian/control are explicitly permitted by other tools and by the policy manual
<cjwatson> cyphermox: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-controlsyntax
<cyphermox> yes
<sergiusens> cjwatson, I'll log a bug against dh-golang for that
<sergiusens> robru, and for that as well ;-)
<sergiusens> robru, usr/share/gocode is just for package building
<cyphermox> cjwatson: I wasn't saying that it's not permitted, just that it's not quite RFC 2822 or whatever, so people could have cut corners to parse the file
<sergiusens> robru, cyphermox how soon do we get daily release for usensord?
<cyphermox> let's complete that now..
<cyphermox> we basically just need to merge my changes (will push in a second) for cupstream2distro-config and set a bootstrap commit in changelog for both
<sergiusens> ChickenCutlass, ^
<ChickenCutlass> sergiusens: great -- thanks
<sergiusens> fginther, are there any trusty instances on jenkins that I could use?
<fginther> sergiusens, there are vms
<cyphermox> robru: kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/usensord/bootstrap/+merge/201101
<cyphermox> ^ boostrap commit...
<sergiusens> fginther, that's fine; are the rather clean?
<sergiusens> fginther, like the saucy ones is clean enough
<fginther> sergiusens, they are snapshotted
<fginther> sergiusens, same setup as the saucy VMs you use for the click packaging
<sergiusens> fginther, great, it's actually for that :-)
<kenvandine> cyphermox, done
<kenvandine> yay... bamf passed ci
<cyphermox> yay
<kenvandine> cyphermox, did you see didrocks gave you ofono on the landing plan?
<cyphermox> oops, no I had not seen
<cyphermox> I'll take care of it tonight
<fginther> s-jenkins will brought down in about 30 minutes to fsck a disk
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-10
<didrocks> @cihelp: I can't connect to desktop-team@q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci (asking me for a password). I want to deploy latest lp:cupstream2distro, who can do it?
<vila> didrocks: 'You are missing 41 revisions:' , pfew, serious update, are you confident enough that I can pres enter after 'bzr pull -v' ?
<didrocks> vila: yeah, tests are running
<didrocks> vila: only the latest rev is really impacting this ocde
<didrocks> code*
<vila> didrocks: and just in case some vanguard doesn't know it yet, this is documented at https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/Playbook/q-jenkins#Deploy_cu2d_code
<didrocks> ah great ;)
<vila> didrocks: huh ? 'tests are running' and it's ok to deploy ?
<didrocks> vila: running as "running successfully", sorry :)
<vila> ha
<vila> didrocks: done
<didrocks> vila: if after that you have time: any idea why we can't access to desktop-team anymore btw?
<didrocks> vila: thanks!
<didrocks> or maybe someone can just create a jenkins job allowing us to deploy
<vila> didrocks: err I thought that was a fallout from removing [root] access to ci hosts and that you knew that for.. weeks ?
<vila> didrocks: and yes, creating a jenkins job sounds like the way to go, it doesn't make a lot of sense (to me) to require a hard sync between 2 humans for such a task
<vila> didrocks: let's discuss that with ev
<didrocks> vila: desktop-team never had root access to q-jenkins IIRC
<cyphermox> didrocks: want to do the pre-NEW for usensord and goget-ubuntu-touch?
<didrocks> I'm ok with not having access, just need the jenkins job soon then :)
<vila> didrocks: sure, but it's kind of the same motivation (AIUI). That's why I say we need to clarify that with ev
<didrocks> cyphermox: I've done them, see my answers on the landing spreadsheet (last lines)
<didrocks> cyphermox: still some work needed :)
<cyphermox> alright.
<didrocks> vila: yeah, would have been great to have the warning (if I didn't miss it) though ;)
<cyphermox> tbh I didn't check it again in the past hour
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, it's really really fresh from less than 30 minutes ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: however, always remember to check if there is a copyright file in the source btw while doing bootstrapping
<cyphermox> yeah, i was hacking at bluez and sponsoring chad's gnome-bluetooth update
<didrocks> cyphermox: it's something upstream is used to oversee :)
<cyphermox> well, if the copyright is in the files it's not a huge deal..
<didrocks> it's ok for other licenses, not for *GPL
<vila> didrocks: well, I raised the issue on 2013/11/22 according to asana ;)
<cyphermox> you get to check all the files individually anyway if you review this thoroughly, just in case a LICENSE file doesn't match what the files actually say
<didrocks> vila: sure I was in the destinaries? :)
<cyphermox> oh, right
<didrocks> cyphermox: right, what the archive admin are doing
<cyphermox> yeah
<didrocks> cyphermox: licensecheck -r * --copyright
<didrocks> in case you don't know that command
<didrocks> really useful, catch 90% :)
<cyphermox> I forgot about that crap about adding the copying file because you need to physically ship the whole thing with it
<cyphermox> I know
<cyphermox> I check it and then look at the files manually too to be sure
<cyphermox> licensecheck misses some stuff
<cyphermox> less for GPL, but other weird licenses or setups... e.g in cordova
<didrocks> oh right, for those…
<didrocks> anyway, just a head's up it's a common mistake :)
<cyphermox> yeah
<vila> didrocks: you weren't, just mentioning that the issue existed back then and the discussion started
<vila> didrocks: so it's not new ;)
<didrocks> vila: ah… so, that explains why I wasn't aware "weeks" ago :)
<vila> didrocks: you were aware,2013-12-13 10:26:54 +0100 <didrocks>	vila: I'll need you to deploy the latest cu2d
<didrocks> vila: don't turn into another way something that doesn't mean that…
<didrocks> vila: it was that fact that I thought you cp ~destkop-team/cupstream2distro ~jenkins/cupstream2distro
<didrocks> and not ln -s it
<didrocks> we discussed it over hangout
<vila> didrocks: Indeed, that's why I say the issue is known, nothing has changed since then
<didrocks> vila: ? you told me it was just a ln -s in the end
<didrocks> vila: so no, I even didn't try to ssh desktop-team@ at the time
<didrocks> and I wasn't aware/warned about this
<vila> didrocks: let's re-start from scratch,
<vila> didrocks: I filed the issue in asana when I realized ci was asked to deploy cu2d, which is when you lost the ability to do it yourself (or wanted to transfer that responsibility, the details are unclear)
<vila> didrocks: whether you didn't understood the details at the time is also unknown to me
<vila> didrocks: but the point is: AFAIK, only access rights have changed, the layout on dick never changed
<vila> err, disk ;)
<didrocks> vila: we discussed over IRC and I thought it was because you cp the code, not ln -s it
<didrocks> anyway, as told, I don't care about access, as long as you debug it
<didrocks> but clearer communication from the CI team would be needed to warn about it
<didrocks> and now, we need a job to deploy ;)
<sil2100> Morning!
<didrocks> hey sil2100!
<vila> didrocks: no 'ln -s' was involved ever, there was nothing to communicate about :)
<didrocks> vila: removing access rights was to communicate about
<vila> didrocks: the existing symlink was not changed, the issue was $JENKINS_HOME
<didrocks> vila: but seems you don't want to recognize it's an issue, I'm afraid about future communication channel though :/
<didrocks> anyway, let's move on
<vila> didrocks: yeah, let's move on, but *you* should recognize that "you don't want to recognize it's an issue" is non-sense when *I* tell you that I filed an issue
<didrocks> vila: seems childish to me, anyway…
<didrocks> filed to somewhere I don't have access or pinged about != communicating to the other the access write will be changed
<vila> didrocks: I take blame gladly when it's deserved. In this specific case, access changes to the ci hosts has been communicated. You've been well aware of the issues related to moving q-jenkins during the 1ss move and were involved in requesting cu2d code and jobs deployments to the ci team instead of handling them yourself. I fail to see why you don't want to ack that. I've asked back then that the issue was addressed, it still hasn
<vila> 't. We did get some required bits documented though. But the issue remains as reported: it makes little sense to me to require the ci team to push a button when the landing team says it's the right time to do so. I've been advocating that the landing team stays in charge.
<vila> didrocks: see https://app.asana.com/0/8309126707866/8799306105026
<didrocks> vila: that's what is wrong, I'm asking you for the past 30 minutes *when* I was communicated about those credentials removal. When you moved to 1ss, we still had this access at first
<didrocks> vila: the task you are showing is Mirv talking, not me
<didrocks> vila: so, I'm just asking for when those things happen, an email, something to communicate (and again, if I missed that email, I'm happy to be corrected and my bad)
<didrocks> and again, the discussion you pasted in December, I still had access to desktop-team@ (or at least, I believe) and was just thinking you discussed that you cp -a ~desktop-team@q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci ~jenkins@q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci and that's what we discussed over hangouts
<didrocks> nothing related to "can't access to desktop-team@"
<didrocks> (thanks for adding me as a follower for this task)
<vila> good, we're making progress, I still don't know if/when access changes (and I'm blaming no one !), I only focused on something in the process that seemed wrong: the landing team should be able to decide when cu2d code and jobs are deployed. This has changed and I raised the issue as I thought it was wrong.
<vila> Since we seem to share the same goal, let's focus on getting it solved instead of blaming each other ;)
<didrocks> vila: I wasn't blaming you at all, just ensuring that we have better communication when such operations happen
<didrocks> vila: on the second point, agreed, I think we should be in control of the deployment
<vila> didrocks: ok, that's where the misunderstanding started then, since you did request some deployments since last November, I thought you knew you couldn't do it yourself anymore
<vila> didrocks: and didn't even try to check if that was the case or not
<didrocks> vila: Mirv did ask in November, and I cleared out why I asked on December ;)
<didrocks> so good ;)
 * didrocks adds a job for this btw on citrain meanwhile
<vila> didrocks: and I think fginther did create a jenkins job to deploy cu2d jobs (I may be wrong...)
<vila> yeah, documented on https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/Playbook/q-jenkins#Deploy_cu2d_jobs , we're getting therre ;)
<didrocks> vila: seems I can run it even
<didrocks> so great ;)
<jibel> vila, didrocks didn't this 'access' issue started when access control switch from local accounts to centralized ldap a week or so before Christmas holidays?
<didrocks> jibel: ah, that would make even more sense and match the timeline, was that communicated and I missed that email (as I was on holidays, I maybe lost the email about that change in the flood of christmas emails)?
<jibel> vila, I lost all access to management accounts that are not in ldap when this switch occured
<didrocks> ev: FYI ^
<popey> didrocks: will miss the landing call as I need to take a cat to the vet
<popey> only appointment I could get
<didrocks> popey: no worry, we'll give all the work to you then :)
<popey> \o/
<didrocks> popey: you should call for the hangout on ubuntu touch app ;)
<popey> Not sure what's more painful. Trying to use G+ on Ubuntu Touch, or trying to get a mad cat into a box.
<didrocks> it was surely easier when it was smaller :)
<popey> heh
<popey> didrocks: #121 is fine, spreadsheet updated
<didrocks> popey: thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: in-between stuff, could you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/mediascanner_v2_enable/+merge/201142 ?
<popey> morning sil2100, happy new year
<sil2100> popey: hello and happy new year to you too!
<didrocks> sil2100: that was what I wanted to talk about to you:
<didrocks> $ bzr branch lp:mediascanner-v2
<didrocks> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/mediascanner-v2/".
<didrocks> so, the branch is in mediascanner/v2 something
<didrocks> and so source package name != project name, right?
<sil2100> Ah, right, that will cause problems, they didn't want to create a new LP project not to bloat LP, but I guess it's needed
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: ev | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<didrocks> sil2100: coming?
<sil2100> Yes yes! Trying to hangout
<didrocks> Saviq: do you mind having a try on r121 to look at the unity8 crashes on mako?
<didrocks> maybe those will be better :)
<ev> vila, didrocks: I think two things are getting confused here. One is that we moved to userdirldap for authentication, to replace the mess of different sets of manually created accounts on different systems. The other is that we removed root access from non-CI accounts and removed the ubuntu account (we should have, at least). This is to make us more
<ev> responsible (and blamable) for running the infrastructure, rather than expecting other teams to pull the levers. Larry sent mails about both of these.
<ev> I think a Jenkins job that automagically did the deployments would be a good idea.
<vila> ev: late notice, but yeah, "Jenkins job that automagically did the deployments" is what I suggest in the asana ticket
<ev> vila: cool, I'll have a look. I was flooded with tasks this morning, so it's a bit slow going getting to email and asana
<ev> psivaa: can I give a task to you to verify that 12.04.4 is ready for the OSP2 team? I can forward you the email with the full details
<ev> infinity is sleeping still, but they need to know by EOD in Taipei
<vila> ev: no worries
<psivaa> ev: sure, i'll still need to see the details :)
<ev> cool, forwarding
<psivaa> ev: thanks
<ev> sent
<Saviq> ev, hey, do you have an idea what might be happening here https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/1930/ ?
<Saviq> ev, suddenly tonight unity8 started SEGV'ing on every single test
<cjwatson> psivaa: don't worry about it, I've replied directly
<psivaa> cjwatson: ok, thanks.
<ev> Saviq: tracking at https://app.asana.com/0/8736198969650/9504356304887
<Saviq> ev, thanks, first I've seen asana, though...
<ev> Saviq: we use a project in asana to track the work by the vanguard
<ev> thought it might be helpful for you to see updates to that task
<Saviq> ev, sure, thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: could you re-take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/mediascanner_v2_enable/+merge/201142 once you have a free moment? The project name has been set, changed and prepared
<didrocks> sil2100: was it preNEWed?
<sil2100> didrocks: not yet, but we can do this after this is merged in - I did a pre-preNEW review myself, if we have this in we can at least have it building and then make it easier for people to test and check
<didrocks> sil2100: approved it then
<sil2100> didrocks: thank you!
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll proceed with the preNEW now etc. etc.
<didrocks> yw!
<Laney> would it be possible for me to get access to retry autopkgtests?
<sil2100> didrocks: are you very busy? It seems seb is rather busy today with other work, maybe you could preNEW lp:mediascanner2 ? No problem if you are busy as well, I can poke further then ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: quite busy, but I guess nobody else is available :)
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<didrocks> sil2100: reviewed, +1. Really nothing to mention, good work!
<didrocks> seb128: FYI ^
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Thank yoU!
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, is it normal that I can't access q-jenkins through ssh anymore?
<didrocks> sil2100: I discovered that this morning as well, so apparently, it is, you need to ask someone to pull the cu2d-config I guess
<Laney> see my request ^ someone ;-)
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<Laney> or I can apply britney hints
<sil2100> Laney: sadly, I don't know anything about that - didrocks ^ ? ;)
<didrocks> I don't either
<didrocks> Laney: you need to ping cihelp
<Laney> okay, guess you just did, thanks
<cjohnston> Laney: if you check the topic, there is a vanguard.. please use the vanguard
<sil2100> josepht: hi! Do you know if anyone could pull the latest cu2d-config on q-jenkins? I added a new project which I need to appear on jenkins
<Laney> cjohnston: ok
<Laney> josepht: Do you know if it's possible for me to get jenkins access to retry autopkgtests?
<josepht> sil2100: I'll find someone to do this soon and let you know
<sil2100> josepht: thanks!
<josepht> Laney: I'll find out and let you know
<Laney> ty
<dobey> didrocks: hi. is cu2d deployed already with that change? i saw you had to ask for it, and lp says that comment was 6 hours ago :)
<didrocks> dobey: yeah, it's done ;)
<sil2100> dobey: hello! I have a new change that needs redeploying if anything ;)
<dobey> hi sil2100
<dobey> didrocks: cool
<josepht> sil2100: is this what you are expecting to see? http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/cu2d-media-head-1.1prepare-mediascanner2/
<didrocks> sil2100: while I was on snakefruit, I bzr pulled btw
<sil2100> josepht: yes! I see it in jenkins now, thanks :)
<josepht> sil2100: np
<didrocks> for the whitelist
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks! So we're ready for a release then \o/
<sil2100> Let me build everything
<dobey> who's around that i can bug to ask for some daily release ppa builds?
<didrocks> sil2100: hum
<didrocks> sil2100: not on q-jenkins though
<didrocks> sil2100: not sure if this was done :p
<sil2100> didrocks: I guess it was! I think josepht did it just now?
<didrocks> ok, if the job bzr pull the config as well
<didrocks> (I think it's only needed when we add a stack anyway, I don't remember)
<didrocks> for q-jenkins
<fginther> morning
<josepht> good morning fginther
<didrocks> hey fginther
<sil2100> fginther: morning!
<fginther> wow, such a welcoming channel
<josepht> fginther: everybody needs something :)
<sil2100> ...;)
<josepht> Laney: can you register an account here: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/ you'll need VPN access with DNS configured.
<didrocks> davmor2: oh, forgot to ask you, can you run some tests on image 121? it's a candidate for promotion :)
<davmor2> didrocks: hmmmmmmm hang on
<davmor2> didrocks: yeap I'll make a start in about 10 minutes
<didrocks> davmor2: thanks, no hurry!
<dobey> cihelp: who can i ping to request some daily-release PPA builds?
<cjohnston> dobey: please use the vanguard in the topic
<josepht> dobey: I'll find someone
<dobey> thanks josepht
<Laney> josepht: done; I'm laney
<dobey> kenvandine: ^^ i guess i get to bug you again :)
<dobey> kenvandine: can you trigger the daily build job for ubuntu-purchase-service again (or click stack if it's the whole stack thing)? thanks
<josepht> Laney: okay, I've added permissions to your user.  I'm assuming you know when and when not to kick-off retries. :)
<Laney> josepht: thanks
<josepht> Laney: np
<Laney> I'll try and be good ... we used to have this ability before
<kenvandine> dobey, kicked
<dobey> kenvandine: thanks
<davmor2> popey: wow you must really be wishing this year away if you think it is the 10/09/2014 ;)
<popey> hah
<sil2100> kenvandine: hello! Happy new year! Can you take a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/new_extras_media/+merge/201196
<kenvandine> happy new year sil2100
<sil2100> LP is awefully slow in generating diffs today
<dobey> kenvandine: the things all built. yay!
<fginther> didrocks, what was the issue with credentials and deploy cu2d? https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/cupstream2distro/native-versions/+merge/200736/comments/467801
<didrocks> fginther: can't connect to desktop-team@q-jenkins anymore (and we weren't warned about the creds removal)
<didrocks> fginther: as we have the job for deploying, it's fine, we won't be able to help though debugging if needed
<fginther> didrocks, thanks, I wanted to understand what issue was
<didrocks> no worry ;)
<kenvandine> sil2100, yeah, i'm still waiting for a diff
<sil2100> kenvandine: I think it will be faster just to look here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/new_extras_media/revision/996
<kenvandine> ack
<cjwatson> sil2100: Looks like the celery instance that's supposed to deal with this was left stopped by mistake after an upgrade.  I've asked ops to restart it
 * didrocks out for a run
<cjwatson> sil2100,kenvandine: it's back up now; I suspect it has something of a backlog but it should get there
<kenvandine> cjwatson, thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind checking latest properties-cpp that is in the ppa as well?
<didrocks> sil2100: if good, I'll resync it after a quick check
<cjwatson> sil2100: hmm, it's still saying "Updating diff", but the diff is up to date
<cjwatson> sil2100: so, um, I don't know, if it's important ask #launchpad-ops internal, hopefully you can disregard it as noise :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, will do that in a minute
<sil2100> cjwatson: I'll look into that, since last time I had like 5-10 minute delays, but now it's taking far longer
<cjwatson> sil2100: well, before you ask anyone to investigate, see what it's like on something pushed after the celery instances were restarted 20 minutes ago
<xnox> when does #122 kicks off?
<xnox> or shall i do another run now?
<didrocks> xnox: anything that needs to be kicked off right now?
<didrocks> davmor2: not sure if you meant in your email that you have seen regression or not (doesn't seem so)
<davmor2> didrocks: no regressions they are old bugs
<didrocks> davmor2: thanks for cleaning that up
<didrocks> sil2100: did you publish it?
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> didrocks: going to the meeting! One moment!
<ogra_> same here
<didrocks> kenvandine: coming?
<didrocks> that was quick ;)
<kenvandine> ha
<kenvandine> i was already joining ;)
<xnox> didrocks: i don't think so, i thought it was cronned.
<didrocks> xnox: cronned once a day
<xnox> didrocks: ack, thanks.
<cjwatson> didrocks: twice a day, as requested near end of last year
<cjwatson> didrocks: oh, somebody put it back to once a day, OK ...
 * cjwatson actually reads crontab -l
<ogra_> cjwatson, yep, i did on monday
<cjwatson> ok
<ogra_> oh, i forgot to commit that
<ogra_> sorry
<cjwatson> not sure I committed the move to twice a day *shrug*
<ogra_> heh
<didrocks> sil2100: both NEWed, please update the spreadsheet :)
<sil2100> didrocks: \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: I'll let you track and update the spreadsheet :)
<ogra_> === image #121 promoted to trusty channel ===
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Thanks!
<kenvandine> fginther, can you look at a failure for me?  is this failing because of ssh host key failure?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/unity-mir/sidestage-reenable/+merge/198489
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/bamf-trusty-amd64-autolanding/8/console
<kenvandine> fginther, ^^
<sergiusens> robru, cyphermox kenvandine hey the convention for go sourcepackages is to add golang-
<sergiusens> wrt https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/goget-ubuntu-touch/fix-prepare/+merge/201240
<kenvandine> sergiusens, the problem is we need the project name to match the source package name
<kenvandine> so the alternative is to rename the project
<sergiusens> ack; conflicting conventions :-/
<fginther> kenvandine, I reapproved the MP, the problem was fixed a short while ago
<kenvandine> fginther, thx
<robru> sergiusens, if you really insist on having golang- prefix in the source package name, you need to copy lp:goget-ubuntu-touch to lp:golang-goget-ubuntu-touch. it's entirely possible to do, I just chose to rename the source package because it seemed like less work at the time.
<robru> sergiusens, let me know how you want to proceed with that.
<sergiusens> robru, it's ok I guess; we'll just diverge
<robru> sergiusens, thanks
<sergiusens> that policy would break with the golang policy (non packaged); so the source package name change is fine
<bfiller> fginther: is jenkins messed up for mako tests? both these MR's failing these two: https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/camera-app/click-support/+merge/200889 and https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/gallery-app/click-support/+merge/201238
<cjohnston> bfiller: the first one is probably due to the crashes
<fginther> bfiller, both MPs have unity and app crashes
<fginther> bfiller, there is open bug related to some crashes found earlier this week, it may be related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu/+bug/1262982
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1262982 in unity-mir "Random mir failures running unity8 shell during AP tests" [High,Confirmed]
<fginther> bfiller, I'll also run a test of trunk for both gallery-app and camera-app
<bfiller> fginther: ok thanks
<elopio> ci-help: I'm having problems using the on-screen keyboard on mako.
<elopio> maybe one of you has clues or pointers about what happens
<elopio> I'm getting this error: 'Unable to find maliit-server dbus object. Has it been started with introspection enabled?'
<bfiller> elopio: is maliit-server process running?
<cjohnston> elopio: looks like bfiller is trying to help, but that sounds like an issue for #ubuntu-touch
<cjohnston> I'd also guess that you have a crash
<elopio> bfiller: sorry, I got distracted in other channel.
<elopio> I think maliit is running before I start the test.
<elopio> afterwards it is not. I'll check for crashes.
<bfiller> elopio: if you're trying to run OSK tests with autopilot it needs to be started in testability mode
<bfiller> elopio: think you need to edit it's upstart conf file to add that, or first do stop maliit-server then maliit-server -testability
 * elopio tries.
<elopio> bfiller: maliit-server doesn't recognize the -testability arg.
<bfiller> elopio: it spits out warnings but it does support it
<bfiller> elopio: maybe it's --testability, I can't remember. ask veebers when he comes online
<elopio> bfiller: I'm looking at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1201195
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1201195 in touch-preview-images "maliit-server not exposing autopilot interface, tests cannot be written" [High,Fix committed]
<fginther> bfiller, camera-app and gallery-app both passed when built from trunk:  https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/camera-app-ci/156/, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/gallery-app-ci/629/
<elopio> from that, I get that it's -testability, and it should print something about testability driver loaded.
<elopio> I can ask veebers on monday.
<dobey> kenvandine: how much longer are you going to be around today?
<kenvandine> dobey, until 5ish
<dobey> kenvandine: can you do another daily ppa build of click stack? once it's built can we get the resulting ubuntu-purchase-service into ubuntu universe?
<dobey> (was waiting for one more branch to merge, but it's merged now)
<kenvandine> i'll kick off a build
<kenvandine> dobey, add it to the landing asks for getting published
<dobey> that spreadsheet thing still?
<kenvandine> dobey, yup... that's the process
<dobey> ok
<dobey> i thought that was only after it had actually be uploaded to universe, for wholly new packages
<kenvandine> we've still been tracking new stuff on there
<dobey> ok
<dobey> i'll ask for it to be added to the list of things to ask for ;)
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-11
<sergiusens> cihelp + sudo /home/ubuntu/bin/otto stop
<sergiusens> usage: otto stop [-h] name
<sergiusens> otto stop: error: the following arguments are required: name
<sergiusens> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/1986/console
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-12
<fginther> cihelp, regarding sergiusens request. The problem appears to have resolved itself. The tests are now running correctly and the failed jobs have been restarted.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-05
 * popey shakes the channel to wake it up
<Mirv> irc nicks falling around
<ev> how are things running for you all this morning?
<ev> not seeing any complaints from our alerting
<Mirv> ev: s-jenkims seemed to work fine indeed, I rekicked an sdk job on request.
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  thanks
<ev> yay
<Mirv> publishing, too. thanks to brendand for signoffing the first silo of 2015!
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  vivid #65 on krillin goes to reboot loop after installing the messaging-app-autopilot with its dependencies ...
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  do you remember how to enter the recovery mode on that device?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: no I don't remember krillin's recovery mode. maybe a email search would find something.
<popey> bzoltan_: adb reboot recovery   ?
<Mirv> I assume adb isn't working ie it reboots before that.
<Mirv> although maybe if one times it right?
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  volume up + power ... but without usb cabel :)
<bzoltan_> popey:  the device was in reboot loop, no adb :(
<popey> oh
<bzoltan_> Mirv: I remember I have flagged out this problem already before the holidays
<Mirv> bzoltan_: I remember you mentiong it too
<bzoltan> Mirv:  this is a critical problem...
<Mirv> can someone reproduce bzoltan's problem on krillin? I remember I tested on mako and didn't get it.
<bzoltan> I can give instructions if needed
<satoris> Something seems to be funny with jenkins: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/thumbnailer-vivid-amd64-ci/3/console
<Mirv> bzoltan: did the MP succeed? the latest jenkins run is a success, I don't see the history though anymore.
<bzoltan> Mirv:  the CPO MR passed and landed on staging
<bzoltan> Mirv: but i wonder why this MR is not picked up  https://code.launchpad.net/~gcollura/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1341814-and-1400297/+merge/245552
<Mirv> bzoltan: the usual, non-canonical needs top-approve first. or maybe normal approve, I don't know.
<popey> davmor2: ever had it where you install scopes, reboot phone and they're gone?
<davmor2> popey: never installed scopes
<popey> can you try it? the Cinema scope is a good one to test
<popey> install, make fave, use it, reboot phone
<popey> i rebooted, swiped up from the bottom to see list of all scopes and it's reset back to the defaults
<popey> davmor2: I think we need to add this to the qa tests - installing and removing scopes and making sure they show up
<davmor2> popey: I'm not sure which tests but it won't be part of the sanity suite so maybe regression if there isn't one already
<popey> it certainly should be part of the sanity suite imo
<Mirv> thanks bfiller for a rebuild. davmor2 probably would need to retest the rtm-011 now.
<davmor2> popey: sanity is deliberately small and wouldn't test install a scope reboot make sure it is still there, that would be regression testing, sanity is more ensure the hardware works. We only install osm touch to ensure the mechanism for app installs works and that a qml app can use location correctly
<davmor2> Mirv: what?  I only just passed it why does it need retesting?
<popey> how often are the regression tests done?
<davmor2> popey: promotions on rtm currently
<popey> davmor2: I'll file a bug
<davmor2> popey: sure
<davmor2> popey: add steps and I'll try it after
<Mirv> davmor2: because telephony-service in the PPA had lower version than what was in the archives (because there were 3 telephony-service landings in the last days before Christmas). bfiller seemingly now rebuilt it to carry the correct changes (trunk + fix)
<bfiller> Mirv, davmor2 : yes I kicked off a rebuild this morning after noticing the failure
<davmor2> so how did it install?
<Mirv> davmor2: it might be useful if QA checked the PPA contents so that it does not have a "grey" line ("newer version available")
<Mirv> davmor2: so also telephony-service got installed, not just ubuntu-touch-session?
<Mirv> davmor2: oh, right, brendand also signed off telephony-service but earlier, that's the problem
<Mirv> and in general that there were two silos having the same package
<Mirv> (and earlier, three)
<davmor2> Mirv: ah right okay I'll re-test then
<Mirv> thanks. /me wishes for automation to catch these
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Landing team off until next year - only bare minimum maintenance
<Mirv> it sounds good that you actually managed to test it successfully anyhow. it's a no-change rebuild in there, but with the other landing included too.
<davmor2> Mirv: this is everything installing  qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-telephony-phonenumber0.1 qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-telephony0.1 telephony-service ubuntu-touch-session
<Mirv> davmor2: looks in line with the binary packages if one expands the source lines at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-011/+packages
<dbarth> hi there
<dbarth> can you remind me of the current landing order?
<dbarth> ie vivid 1st rtm next?
<dbarth> i have an rtm approved bug fix
<popey> davmor2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1407708
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1407708 in unity (Ubuntu) "Additionally Installed scopes disappear on reboot" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> popey: thanks I'll have a play after
<dbarth> trainguards? ^^
<dbarth> trainguards can i get a silo for line 43 please? thanks
<Mirv> dbarth: memories from 2014 are hazy here too :) I'd say rtm first to get it into signoff queue earlier but have a line for vivid immediately too.
<dbarth> Mirv: :) clear
<Mirv> note that there will be a gap until robert is up, since sil2100 is not here today
<dbarth> i have the rtm line already; the vivid one i'll batch with the next ussoa merge (it's already on the master branch)
<dbarth> the bug is already on the ww3-2015 milestone
<Mirv> dbarth: you have some interesting rtm-009 silo from November https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-009
<Mirv> with apparently no spreadsheet line related (anymore)
<Mirv> dbarth: please check that silo rtm-009 out and tell what to do about it
<Mirv> also, I believe no trainguards in EU timezone tomorrow because of it being public holiday
<Mirv> marking to the sheet as such
<dbarth> Mirv: ah yes, that one
<Mirv> dbarth: apparently it was this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9677195/ - somehow gotten marked as "Landed" in spreadsheet and archived, but not really landed nor tested by QA
<Mirv> dbarth: so you should queue up / rework https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/signon/rtm-fixes/+merge/243137 + https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/rtm-fixes/+merge/243134
<Mirv> dbarth: can I free up the silo?
<Mirv> dbarth: ah, right, you are now landing that latter one in that new line :) so I guess the answer is yes, but you might also want to land the signon changes.
 * Mirv cleans
<pmcgowan> brendand, when is silo 6 due to get blessed, thats a priority
<brendand> pmcgowan, that's the one i'm asking you about
<brendand> pmcgowan, i can test it today
<dbarth> Mirv: thanks
<pmcgowan> brendand, its also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/+bug/1394208
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1394208 in Canonical System Image "Unity8 unable to find the dash, which is also running in the background" [Critical,In progress]
<pmcgowan> thanks
<brendand> pmcgowan, yeah but that one is already ww51 so i assumed it was fine
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, is that correct?
<pmcgowan> brendand, ok
<brendand> pmcgowan, mzanetti - any easy repro steps for this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/+bug/1394208
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1394208 in Canonical System Image "Unity8 unable to find the dash, which is also running in the background" [Critical,In progress]
<pmcgowan> brendand, it may happen a lot on the emulator if I recall correctly
<pmcgowan> brendand, yeah see the dupe for it
<popey> anyone else coming to the landing meeting?
<popey> (not convinced there will be much to discuss)
 * ogra_ is still on vacation this week ... 
<ogra_> but it would be cool if Mirv and bzoltan could finally fix their oxide-codecs fuckup ... images cant build since nnearly 3 weeks now
<popey> happy new year ogra_
<popey> now, go away ☻
<ogra_> popey, same to you :)
<dbarth> unleash ze botz
<Mirv> ogra_: out of ideas except for "fix apt"
<Mirv> or break sdk, if reverted to the situation 4 uploads ago.
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Landing team off until next year - only bare minimum maintenance
<camako> trainguards ^^ ... Thanks.
<bzoltan> ogra_:  to be precise, we have not broke  anything  what ws not already broken... apt is wrong and whatever what depends on the wrong codecs package is wrong too
<bzoltan> Mirv: ogra_: the distilled essence of the problem is that in the same installation set one package pulls the "oxideqt-codecs|oxideqt-codecs-extra"  and an other pulls the oxideqt-codecs-extra ... when these two packages naturally do conflict with each other.
<bzoltan> Mirv: ogra_: the ultimate solution would be to remove that explicit dependencies on the oxideqt-codecs-extra
<Mirv> bzoltan: ogra_: I'd mostly want someone else to try to look at what I've documented so far, since I'm out of ideas. I wasn't even involved in the original breakage but I just noticed the problem and have been trying to help, thus breaking other things while fixing the previous problem... ie after sdk first got fixed autopkgtests started failing and everything else worked
<Mirv> ideally maybe mvo since he both knows apt and was involved in the original "conflict only on the same arch binary package" solution.
<Mirv> bug #1400275 and the the bug linked from document the ping-pong of "what to break - sdk, autopkgtests, desktop or image building"
<ubot5> bug 1400275 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu Vivid) "Fix oxide-qt codecs dependencies (continued)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400275
<Mirv> the vacations of course do not help
<dbarth> Mirv: could you attend the oxide weekly tomorrow? or mvo? we could see that more directly with Chris and review what's possible to change
<dbarth> it's around 5 UTC
<Mirv> dbarth: public vacation tomorrow, not sure about mvo
<bzoltan> Mirv: dbarth: ogra_: so the fundamental problem is that now the ubuntu-touch specificly depends on the oxideqt-codecs-extra .. not on  "oxideqt-codecs|oxideqt-codecs-extra" like other packages. I undetrstand that the seed does not support "or" operator, but that is what causes all the problems. The extras is strictly forbidden on the desktop image, but explicitly pulled in to the touch image. Strange.
<dobey> why do oxideqt-codecs and oxideqt-codecs-extra conflict at all?
<dobey> -extra to me implies it provides some extra codecs on top of those in oixdeqt-codecs
<dbarth> dobey: that's the way the chromium build works
<dobey> dbarth: that doesn't really answer the question. that just tells me the chromium build is broken :)
<pmcgowan> ted, hi, any ideas on whats wrong/missing from silo2
<robru> pmcgowan: yeah not sure what happened with that one. when I published it, I thought I had seen it go into the UNAPPROVED queue, but it seems to have gotten lost from there. I guess we'd have to check with SRU team if it was rejected or something?
<pmcgowan> robru, brendan tested and rejected it this am, it does not fix the issue it seems
<robru> pmcgowan: are we talking about ubuntu2 or rtm2?
<ted> pmcgowan, There's also an indicator-sound fix for silent mode (guessing that's what you're talking about) but that's still waiting on approval for RTM.
<pmcgowan> rtm
<pmcgowan> ted, which fix? seems we need that as well
<ted> pmcgowan, bug 1391164
<ubot5> bug 1391164 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu RTM) "Silent mode setting is not read on startup" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391164
<robru> pmcgowan: ah, disregard my comments then, I was talking bout ubuntu2
<pmcgowan> ted, the current symptom is the indicator switch will never stay enabled, is that fixed with that bug?
<ted> pmcgowan, Yes
<pmcgowan> ted, vg then lets get it
<ted> That's not actually what's happening, but yeah, I can see how it seems that way :-)
<pmcgowan> ok, I will approve then lets add to rtm sil0 2
<ted> That's kenvandine's silo, is someone else managing it?
<ted> Seems he's not in IRC.
<pmcgowan> ted, he is out for a couple more days but jonas can manage it I think
<pmcgowan> ted see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1388804/comments/6 is that benign?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1388804 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "Silent mode status and message out of sync" [Critical,In progress]
<pmcgowan> or related
<pmcgowan> oh seems related
<ted> I think it's benign as it's the initial value not being a boolean yet.
<cjwatson> dobey: Yeah, I think you're on the right track there, having different conflicting variants of packages like this is always problematic, it's better to have the "bigger" variants structured as supplements ...
<mvo> Mirv: re oxide, lets talk tomorrow, I would love to hear what the issues are and we might revert and add a workaround in click and maybe add "priority plugin directories" later to avoid the conflicts
<dobey> cjwatson: indeed
<sergiusens> robru: not sure I have the syntax for a sync done right...
<robru> sergiusens: right, you need sync:num ciborium
<robru> or if it's from distro you need sync:ubuntu-rtm ciborium I think. heh I forgot
<robru> sergiusens: it's "sync:ubuntu,vivid ciborium"
<sergiusens> robru: it's from distro
<sergiusens> let me fix
<sergiusens> robru: done
<sergiusens> robru: do we need to reconf?
<robru> sergiusens: ok I reconfigged already. try a build, we'll see
<sergiusens> robru: seems to be doing something...
<sergiusens> bfiller: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-006
<bfiller> sergiusens: thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-06
<ToyKeeper> bfiller, boiko: Can you confirm whether the fix for this is actually in silo rtm-018?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1375890
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1375890 in messaging-app "[messaging-app] + [phone-app] different time formats and font strenghts" [High,In progress]
<ToyKeeper> I can't see any difference pre-/post-silo, and the font weight is still different.
<tvoss> good morning
<tvoss> trainguards, could someone reconfigure silo 11 for me?
<robru> tvoss: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh you just caught me. Anything else you need before i sign off?
<tvoss> robru, nope, thank you :)
<robru> tvoss: goodnight!
<tvoss> robru, good night :) later!
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping psivaa | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Landing team off until next year - only bare minimum maintenance
<popey> Mirv: could you please push http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/filemanager-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.4.360_armhf.click to the store?
<michi> cihelp: Jenkins is no longer building the MRs we push. Any help with that?
<michi> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-scopes-api-ci/
<michi> This used to work up until Xmas. Whenever we pushed an MR, Jenkins would test it automatically.
<psivaa_> michi: let me take a look
<michi> It seems that’s no longer happening.
<michi> psivaa_: Thanks!
<michi> Here is one example: https://code.launchpad.net/~michihenning/unity-scopes-api/config-params
<michi> There are a few other branches I pushed today, none of them were picked up by Jenkins.
<psivaa_> michi: give me some time, in the middle of working on something else, but will come back to this soon
<michi> psivaa_: Thanks muchly! It’s late here, so I probably won’t see your reply. Please drop me an email instead if there is any change. And thanks again!
<psivaa_> michi: sure
<popey> Mirv: also, please upload http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calendar-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/generic-click-builder-utopic-armhf/output/com.ubuntu.calendar_0.4.563_all.click to the store.
 * Mirv pops in from vacation day
<popey> oh, sorry Mirv
<popey> Mirv: don't worry, I can get balloons to do it when he's up.
<popey> go back to vacation ☻
<Mirv> no prob, happy to push and turn some knobs. just some public vacation and -15'C, nothing to do anyway :)
<popey> Thank you!
<popey> Wish we had -15 here.
<davmor2> popey: buy and aircon unit you want it that cold :P
<popey> Mirv: if you're still around then could you please pull levers on http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/docviewer-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.docviewer_0.1.47_armhf.click ? ☻
<Mirv> popey: I'm just getting "Package scan took too long." after 60 seconds of trying, so you might need balloons after all. tried pushing both though.
<popey> aw, okay, never mind, thanks anyway.
<Mirv> popey: docviewer too tried. but it does say "Package submitted to https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/api/click-upload/com.ubuntu.docviewer/" for all of them.
<Mirv> so maybe just the "after scan" is broken?
<Mirv> oh, and also eg. Please check the status later at: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/unscanned-upload/3775/
<Mirv> maybe infra issue regarding scanning
<popey> probably. will poke bueno ☻
<popey> they all show up for review ☻
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Landing team off until next year - only bare minimum maintenance
<boiko> ToyKeeper: the fix is there, but only for the time format in dialer. no change in font weight (which was already fixed in messaging-app)
<tvoss> any trainguard around?
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Landing team off until next year - only bare minimum maintenance
<charles_> davmor2, ping
<davmor2> charles_: hello
<charles> davmor2, the hold on rtm silo 8's been lifted and it's ready for testing
<charles> davmor2, can you do qa on it?
<davmor2> charles: awesome thanks I'm in the middle of something else but I will make sure someone does.
<charles> davmor2, ack, thanks
<jgdx> citrain: can ubuntu silo 2 go forward and ignore conflict with silo 16? Thanks
<dobey> so what's up with the oxide conflicts stuff?
<tvoss> fginther, ping
<fginther> tvoss, hello
<asac> rsalveti: can you help tvoss get a silo too? see fginther
<cjwatson> tvoss: The spurious failures in ubuntu/landing-010 were due to a Launchpad production issue, now fixed and retrying.  Sorry for the inconvenience.
<rsalveti> asac: tvoss: which line?
<fginther> tvoss, I can not. Are any trainguards present?
<tvoss> cjwatson, ack and thx
<tvoss> rsalveti, line 50
<jgdx> citrain: can you reconfigure ubuntu-rtm/landing-002? (indicator-sound was added)
<Ursinha> jgdx: I think you meant trainguards? :) not sure we have any around right now, lukasz is out this week but robru should be around any time soon
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Landing team off until next year - only bare minimum maintenance
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: sil2100 off week of January 5th, limited trainguards availability
<rsalveti> tvoss: asac: silo 7
<rsalveti> mr link was wrong, was pointing out at his personal branch
<rsalveti> fixed that and created the silo
<cjwatson> jgdx: doing
<cjwatson> jgdx: ^-
<bfiller> anyone know how to get the CoreDump file from https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/54247740-88c5-11e4-9904-fa163e373683
<jgdx> Ursinha, lol, yes. :D
<jgdx> cjwatson, thanks
<camako> trainguards, can you please reconfig ubuntu silo 17? I updated the MPs in that silo.
<robru> camako: new MPs or just new commits on the same MPs?
<camako> robru, I removed one MP and added a new one
<robru> camako: did you add any new projects?
<camako> robru, no
<robru> camako: ah, in that case you should be able to reconfig yourself instead of waiting for me ;-) Try clicking the 'reconfigure silo' button on your spreadsheet row
<camako> robru, I did but it gave me a weird error earlier... will do it again
<camako> robru, it says "You must use POST method to trigger builds. (From scripts you may instead pass a per-project authentication token, or authenticate with your API token.) If you see this page, it may be because a plugin offered a GET link; file a bug report for that plugin."
<camako> robru, do I just push proceed?
<cjwatson> Yes
<cjwatson> It always does that
<camako> robru, cjwatson, that worked ... thanks
<robru> camako: heh, yeah.
<tvoss> trainguards, could someone help me with silo 7, I fail to see which revisions are missing
<robru> tvoss: looking
<alesage> jgdx, you may have noticed I'm investigating some autopilot weirdness with u-s-s: I'm finding (more) failing tests in trunk, may need some reviews if ken's on holiday
<robru> tvoss: oh yeah, so this is a bug related to rtm version mangling. system sees trunk has "2.1+15.04.20141110.1-0ubuntu1", RTM has "2.1+15.04.20141110.1-0ubuntu1~rtm", those dont' match so you must be missing something ;-)
<tvoss> robru, hmmm, so how to solve? :)
<robru> tvoss: you can just override that in the build job parameters. FORCE_REBUILD
<pmcgowan> dobey, hey did all your pay-ui fixes land last month? just cleaning up
<dobey> pmcgowan: yep, all the ones we requested made it into the image; i marked them all fix released for pay-ui when they did
<pmcgowan> dobey, great thanks
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: sil2100 off week of January 5th, limited trainguards availability
<jgdx> alesage, I noticed, and just let me know if you need a review. Many thanks for your investigation!
<robru> camako: anybody else: I gotta run out for a doctor's appointment, will be gone at least 1.5 hours. need anything before I go?
<camako> robru, nah I'm good.. thanks for asking
<robru> camako: you're welcome!
<bfiller> robru: any rtm images on proposed released since 184? not seeing any
<bfiller> robru: but am seeing lots of updates
<robru> bfiller: haven't heard anything
<bfiller> ogra_: do you know?
<jgdx> trainguards: I can't seem to start building https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-002-1-build/build?delay=0sec
<robru> jgdx: like what, do you not have permission?
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: sil2100 off week of January 5th, limited trainguards availability
<robru> jgdx: you're in the right group for it... Try logging out and back in, make sure you check the group perms in the login screen.
<jgdx> robru, not getting any feedback. It just refreshes the page, basically. Ken started the job, so…
<jgdx> ack
<robru> jgdx: oh, when you first click build it logs you in and then it redirects you back to the job page. Usually you have to click it twice
<jgdx> robru, hm, not happening
<robru> jgdx: Hmmmmmmm OK. I'm just at the doctor, I'll be home in a couple hours to dig deeper, will you still be around then?
<jgdx> robru, ah—no
<jgdx> robru, let's try again tomorrow :)
<robru> jgdx: ah OK, sorry
<jgdx> robru, no worries. Bill started the job.
<pmcgowan> robru, are we not autobuilding images ?
<robru> pmcgowan: i guess not... ogra_ and sil still on holidays
<pmcgowan> robru, can we get it enabled? or are they back tomorrow anyway
<robru> pmcgowan: not sure, that's not really my area... maybe rsalveti can do that?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: need it to be enabled at the cron level?
<rsalveti> robru: pmcgowan: enabled cron job again
<rsalveti> should have a new image tomorrow
<robru> rsalveti: heh, thanks
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-07
<michi> cihelp: cloud-worker-01 is running at a snail’s pace. Could someone please fix or disable it?
<michi> It takes well over 10 times as long to compile the code as it should.
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 185 building (started: 20150107-03:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 185 DONE (finished: 20150107-04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/185.changes ===
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: I am doing the qa validation of the silo15. Do you know why the unity8 autopilot tests take more than 2 hours?
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Nope, I haven't done those in a while...  not sure why it's so long.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  I was not doing RTM landing for long time either ... I was just surprised that my reference tests with two runs took 4.5 only for the Unity8 tests
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Not sure, but it's possible the extra tests are there due to the upcoming whole-UI rotation features.
<ToyKeeper> That's the last big change I heard about.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  do you know who is the QA contact for Unity?
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: I think it's Thomas Strehl.
<ToyKeeper> Wait, no.  He's unity APIs.
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: kgunn, most likely.
<ToyKeeper> I seem to be getting better at this whole summoning business.
<ToyKeeper> I wonder if I gained a level recently.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: :D
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: sil2100 off week of January 5th, a gap of ~3h in trainguard availability between (early) EU and US timezones
<Mirv> documenting the ca. 3h gap between me gone and robert not yet awake
<Mirv> ogra_: FYI if you still use your vacation somehow on IRC :) mvo has a plan for a workaround in click now which allows finally reverting oxide without breaking SDK.
<Mirv> ...allowing fixing vivid images
<ToyKeeper> bfiller: In silo rtm 009, the translations do not appear to be included.  The other two bugs look good, but I see no change in translations.  What's the story here?
<Mirv> ToyKeeper: (+bfiller) looking at it, it makes the strings translatable, but that's always a two step process - 1. make strings available 2. get the translations in
<Mirv> so the .pot is updated at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/194172987/telephony-service_0.1%2B15.04.20150105~rtm-0ubuntu1_0.1%2B15.04.20150106~rtm-0ubuntu1.diff.gz but the .po files not yet
<Mirv> the .po files will come via language packs after the updated template is in Launchpad
<Mirv> or .mo files to be exact, also trunk gets automerges of the .po files when translators do their work
<ToyKeeper> Mirv: Thanks.  All I could see from the UI is that the fix was either not there or not complete.
<Mirv> pstolowski: you need to rebuild the unity8 in rtm-003
<pstolowski> Mirv, hmm, ok, doing
<Mirv> pstolowski: unfortunately QA did work for nothing since there was another unity8 landing
<Mirv> mvo: so, I have silo 012 where Oxide revert is building, if there'd be something for Click to land at the same time that would prevent SDK breaking vivid target if that Oxide revert would be released
<Mirv> and, I filed bug #1408195
<ubot5> bug 1408195 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "A workaround to have vivid click chroot for SDK" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1408195
<mvo> Mirv: thanks, I just checked the code and I already added a workaround for this case, so once the silo is ready I can test but it hopefully does not require a change in click
<Mirv> mvo: oh, that sounds über awesome! the silo is ready for x86, but armhf will be ready only in around 2h from now.
<mvo> Mirv: cool, I will see if i386 on amd64 multiarch will work, that should be a first indication
<bzoltan> mvo: Mirv: thank you guys ... I wonder if that apt bug could/should be escalated or fixed
 * Mirv waiting for brendand to move the 002 card to the "Passed" column :)
<brendand> Mirv, good :)
<jgdx> cihelp: I seem to be missing perms to start job [1]. robru took a look at this yesterday. [1] https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-1-build/build?delay=0sec
<Ursinha> trainguards, ^
<vila> jgdx: Ursinha was faster
<Ursinha> :)
 * Ursinha reads the scrollback
<Ursinha> I promise you all I'll find a way to end the ci help/trainguar ds madness :)
<jgdx> just use 'halp' instead
<jgdx> or panpanpan
<Mirv> jgdx: so you can log in but still no permissions?
<jgdx> Mirv, correct
<Mirv> jgdx: I know only of https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-users/+members and you're already there. I could argue it's maybe cihelp's turf, the jenkins access rights ;)
<jgdx> Mirv, i'll log in out again, maybe something took time
<jgdx> Mirv, building
<jgdx> thanks!
<Mirv> jgdx: oh, great!
<vila> jgdx: great !
<Ursinha> jgdx: cool :) let us know if that happens again (it shouldn't as we're not touching anything there)
<jgdx> Ursinha, weird, and thanks! :)
<Ursinha> jgdx: you're welcome :)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping Ursinha | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: sil2100 off week of January 5th, a gap of ~3h in trainguard availability between (early) EU and US timezones
<Mirv> mvo: bzoltan: ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-012 now has armhf oxide-qt too, so it'd be ready for testing. spreadsheet line 54
<bzoltan> Mirv:  mvo: i would be happy to land it _after_ the vivid click chroots are fixed too
<Mirv> bzoltan: I understood mvo had a fix already in click, but I might be wrong "it hopefully does not require a change in click"
<Mirv> so testing = testing the vivid click chroot works even with the PPA
<mvo> Mirv: I started a chroot creation now
<Saviq> Ursinha, hey, do you know if it'd be possible to get dbgsym packages out of the s-jenkins builder jobs?
<mvo> Mirv, bzoltan: my testing looks promising so far, I had to hack click so that it adds the landing ppa during the chroot creation though
<mvo> Mirv: this is why it takes a little longer to test but no errors when calculating what needs to be installed and its selecting the right oxde (ubuntu8) afaik, but its still running
<Ursinha> Saviq: I'll figure that out for you
<Saviq> Ursinha, it's not overly pressing, I've found the immediate info I needed, but it'd still be useful to help debugging crashes in the test runners
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: sil2100 off week of January 5th, a gap of ~3h in trainguard availability between (early) EU and US timezones
<brendand> dobey, i think there's been a regression with the Apps scope
<brendand> dobey, shouldn't there be the Games category in the list of categories?
<Saviq> any idea when we'll get a new vivid image? 161 packages to upgrade on a freshly flashed phone...
<brendand> dobey, Dropping letters for example is a Game
<dobey> brendand: on rtm? or vivid?
<brendand> dobey, well rtm
<dobey> brendand: not a regression. i think you're hitting bug #1390191 which is already fixed in vivid, but hasn't been approved for an rtm milestone yet
<ubot5> bug 1390191 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu RTM) "Department not shown if there is only one app and it uses X-Ubuntu-Default-Department-ID key" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1390191
<dobey> brendand: as soon as pmcgowan or someone targets it to the next milestone, we can get it landed though, and then it should be fixed.
<dobey> pstolowski: ^^ is that the right bug for what brendand is seeing there?
<brendand> dobey, well there are two games in the apps scope by default
<dobey> brendand: right. and it works in vivid. i don't think it's a regression, i think it's this bug
<pstolowski> dobey, brendand i've just installed dropping letters on latest rtm image, this is the 1st game i installed and now have Games department in APps
<dobey> pstolowski: it's installed by default.
<dobey> pstolowski: as per the description in the MP/bug, if you install something from the store, then the department appears
<pstolowski> dobey, hmm, i didn't have it, krillin #12
<dobey> pstolowski: you must have uninstalled it then :)
<dobey> or maybe it's not installed by default on krillin
<pstolowski> dobey, no, i just flashed today, wiping
<dobey> i don't know. it is installed by default on mako afaict
<dobey> at least my mako has it on vivid
<dobey> pstolowski: anyway, having it (and sudoku) installed by default, with no games dept appearing, that bug is the bug, right?
<pstolowski> dobey, if both are installed by default then yeah, most likely that's it. let me flash my mako and check
<dobey> i'm pretty sure that's it :)
<dobey> when the current landing lands, i'll ping to get it approved for next week, and set up a landing for it
<pstolowski> dobey, yeah. the bug mentions just one app, but that actually applies to any number. the point is they were not installed from store
<dobey> right
<dobey> that's how i understood it (and the behavior i saw) when i was testing your fix on vivid
<Mirv> pstolowski: please see rtm-001, you've a superseded branch being landed and that has been sign-off:d by QA
<mvo> Mirv: I have a conflicting meeting at 17:30 maybe I can join as soon as my other meeting is finished?
<pstolowski> Mirv, hmm, I don't understand.. https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-api/remote-scopes-partner-id-rtm/+merge/244899 has been top-approved?
<Mirv> mvo: ok let's see
<Mirv> pstolowski: yes, but https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-api/remote-scopes-partner-id-rtm/+merge/244837 is being landed with slightly different contents
<pstolowski> Mirv, why is that? 244899 is the one I put in the sheet
<pstolowski> Mirv, I still don't get what's wrong.. note that https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-api/remote-scopes-partner-id-rtm/+merge/244899 has a prerequisite lp:~stolowski/unity-scopes-api/fix-lp-1401560-rtm (and MP for the prerequisite is included in the sheet). 244899 supersedes 244837 precisely because of this update to prerequisite
<pstolowski> Mirv, and the single line diff between the 244899 and 244837 is the fix-lp-1401560-rtm
<Mirv> pstolowski: what the train caught is that the branch being landed is unapproved. maybe you missed a reconfig? but it does look like the end result is the same even though there's the response->wait();/response->get(); in the delta diff, which pointed me to thinking it wouldn't be exaclty same.
<alexabreu> robru, ping
<Mirv> pstolowski: so all in all it's confusing, but publishing as you don't see a problem and staring at the diff long enough I don't see a problem either
<pstolowski> Mirv, response->get() is what we want
<pstolowski> Mirv, thanks!
<Mirv> pstolowski: you're welcome
<Mirv> (me @ hangout so here, but soon gone again)
<pstolowski> Mirv, could be that I forgot to reconfig... it's a bit error prone tbh
<Mirv> pstolowski: ci train, error prone? nooo..
<pstolowski> heh
<Mirv> more like bureaucracy prone. lots of click clicking and manual checking.
<pstolowski> yeah.. but whatever needs a lot of manual steps, is error prone :/
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, are there known issues in 185 with 'toast' messages from carriers (eg balance notifications on prepaid sims?)
<john-mcaleely> sorry, that should probably be directed at plars ^
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: I can have a look I have a giffgaff sim with that in place and 185 on krillin
<plars> john-mcaleely: no, not me
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, just seen the whole UI go unresponsive in exactly that case
<john-mcaleely> plars, thanks!
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, seems to have been a one-off (unless it needs to be first-boot..)
<om26er> mardy, Hi!
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: working fine here
<om26er> mardy, regarding silo 0 -- the entry on the spreadsheet says it only fixes bug 1384314 but when I open the relevant branch it seems to actually fix 4 different bugs.
<ubot5> bug 1384314 in The Savilerow project "two applications mixed into one in OA applications screen" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384314
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, I'll do another try at first-boot later, and then forget it :-)
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: if you can reproduce it that way let me know I'll happily try it out too
<bzoltan> davmor2:  do you know if I need to manually merge the MR what landed today or  is it automatic?
<elopio> ping plars: are you vanguard? I need to add a ppa to the job ubuntu-sanity-tests-ci.
<plars> elopio: yep
<elopio> plars: the ppa is ppa:elopio/uci
<plars> elopio: I'm not familiar with that one, do you know where it's configured? I don't see it in cupstream2distro-config
<elopio> plars: no sir. I only got an email forwarded from fginther saying: "There are build failures due to missing dependencies. If this requires a PPA to build, please let the ci vanguard know."
<davmor2> bzoltan: one for robru
<brendand> robru, hello
<plars> elopio: I'll see what I can sort out on it, thanks
<elopio> plars: thanks. Let me know if you need something else from me.
<robru> brendand: hi
<robru> bzoltan: what silo?
<bzoltan> robru: rtm 15
<brendand> robru, i was thinking i might have a crack at having the silo diff automatically generated and linked somewhere (on the dashboard probably)
<brendand> robru, what codebase should i be looking at for that?
<robru> brendand: that would be lp:cupstream2distro, but it's in an unfortunate state right now. the build script which generates the test has zero test coverage, and also we're unfortunately lacking any method of deploying any changes at the moment, which is part of the reason I haven't gotten around to that yet.
<robru> bzoltan: what MP isn't merged? looks merged to me.
<robru> alexabreu: pong
<om26er> dbarth, Hi!
<bzoltan> robru:  merged, yes ... but where to? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/rtm
<om26er> dbarth, re: silo 0, one of the attached bugs is not on the Olli's list.
<john-mcaleely> plars, new device tarball incoming. for RTM, will need QA signoff
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150107-5ffb790.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-testresults-20150107-5ffb790.ods
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150107-5ffb790.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> maybe one for davmor2 or brendand ?
<bzoltan> robru:  ignore me please ...
<john-mcaleely> plars, ^
<robru> bzoltan: ;-)
<plars> john-mcaleely: I'm not QA, that's davmor2 or someone else from that team probably
<john-mcaleely> just following the channel instructions :-)
<brendand> robru, so would working on that be a waste of time and/or impossible right now? or would there just be a delay in actually getting it in production
<brendand> ?
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: can you have a look at the tarball, let me know if you can't I know you have silo 7 to look at,  john-mcaleely if ToyKeeper I'll hit it in the morning
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, ToyKeeper don't forget gpg signing is now enabled, so you'll need this script
<john-mcaleely> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9444425/
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: yeap thanks
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, great!
<robru> brendand: well, a little bit of both. I've been intending to re-write the build job with tests, and I could implement the diff stuff then. the current state of that code is nightmarishly difficult to maintain.
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/259422 would possibly help
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 259422 in Launchpad itself "display PPA diffs against Ubuntu" [Low,Triaged]
<robru> cjwatson: yeah I believe that is exactly what brendand is asking for ;-)
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: sil2100 off week of January 5th, a gap of ~3h in trainguard availability between (early) EU and US timezones
<plars> elopio: it *should* work now, let me know if it doesn't
<elopio> plars: like, automatically on MPs?
<plars> elopio: Was it not before? I worked it out with fginther and we got the ppa added, but that's all
<plars> elopio: if you have MPs to test on it, you may need to trigger them though, I can't even see the main project for it
<plars> elopio: but I would assume that future MPs will just work
<plars> just whatever failed may need to be manually retried
<elopio> plars: I haven't seen it in any of the recent MPs. I will try a new push.
<plars> ok
<fginther> plars, elopio, I found a problem with the automatic triggering too, that should now be fixed, but they may still be a permissions problem
<elopio> fginther: plars: ok, I'll let you know what happens with this branch I will push.
<elopio> thanks.
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: sil2100 off week of January 5th, a gap of ~3h in trainguard availability between (early) EU and US timezones
<veebers> robru: hey, we want to release the version of autopilot that was released into vivid end of last year to RTM, that's possible right? :-)
<robru> veebers: not sure, I'm a bit out of the loop on the status of RTM. I mean it's technically possible but I'm not sure what landings are allowed anymore
<veebers> robru: ok, who would I talk to about being allowed?
<robru> veebers: hmmmm. it seems I've forgotten everything over christmas ;-) I guess pmcgowan ?
<veebers> robru: heh :-) I know that feeling. pmcgowan would you know or be the man to talk to?
<pmcgowan> veebers, sure, would need to understand what gets affected
<veebers> pmcgowan: Bug fixes, 2 main ones, support for large timestamps and per-test timeout option
<pmcgowan> veebers, if you gys recommend it seems ok to me, its not in the image so just need to be sure CI etc still works
<pmcgowan> veebers, is there any urgency to do this now? or might we wait a few weeks?
<veebers> pmcgowan (thomi, jfunk): Sweet sounds good. Part of the release testingi is running the smoke testing with it
<pmcgowan> ok
<veebers> pmcgowan: I would like it done sooner rather than later, but not sure if urgent is the word I would use
<pmcgowan> veebers, I'd say its between you thomi and jfunk then
<thomi> veebers: I don't see any reason to delay.
<thomi> veebers: dooo eeet :D
<veebers> thomi: :-)
<veebers> pmcgowan: what 's the process now, do we need to get specific permission to release into RTM?
<pmcgowan> veebers, if it goes into the image we do monitor those
<veebers> pmcgowan, robru: Is it possible to use a no-op mp or similar? The changes exist in the release branch but trunk itself has a commit on there that isn't in Vivid. So I can't use an MP from trunk, right?
<thomi> veebers: you need a release series for RTM
<thomi> veebers: which you should have permission to create in autopilot
<veebers> thomi: ack, makes sense cheers
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: sil2100 off week of January 5th, a gap of ~3h in trainguard availability between (early) EU and US timezones
<kgunn> robru: hey... have you heard complaints about citrain device-upgrade not working ?
<kgunn> just now...i was going to test vivid silo17 for mir, it added the ppa, but didn't actually install the packages
<robru> kgunn: uh, first I've heard of it
<kgunn> robru: dunno why, i mean not saying it's necessarily the tool....but cemil said it failed for him a couple of days ago also
<robru> kgunn: can you send me an email about it? I'm a bit busy right now, can look later
<kgunn> yeppers
<robru> kgunn: thanks
<cjwatson> robru: it's not a perfect fit, as it would be per-package if implemented; even if we had that you'd probably still want something on top to aggregate it
<cjwatson> (PPA diffs)
<robru> cjwatson: still easier to grab multiple diffs than make our own
<camako> robru, ^^ mir 0.10 looks solid. Please publish.
<robru> camako: ah, going to need a core Dev ack.
<robru> mterry: around for a package ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-017-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/
<camako> robru, ok. lemme know if I can help.
<robru> (Just the latest versions listed)
<robru> camako: if you have a core Dev in your pocket, now's the time to whip him out ;-)
<camako> I think RAOF is one... lemme ping him.
<camako> robru, RAOF is taking a look.
<robru> camako: cool, let me know when/if he approves then i can pull the trigger
<camako> robru, yeap... either I or he will let you know
<camako> robru, he did find an issue, that I'm fixing right now. just FYI, :-)
<robru> camako: no worries
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-08
<robru> camako: oh were you having trouble with device-upgrade? can you tell me what happened? was there an error message?
<veebers> cihelp, what's the easiest way to check the difference complained by this error? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-008-1-build/84/console as far as I'm aware the branch I'm proposing for rtm is the most up to date and rtm shouldn't contain anything not in it
<veebers> unless I missunderstood the error message
<thomi> veebers: I believe it just goes by version numbers?
<thomi> I don't think it actually compares contents, but I could be wrong
<thomi> so, check version number in RTM, and version number in d/changelog
<veebers> thomi: ah, I think you;re right
<thomi> my bet is that someone has (yet again) uploaded a version of ap without contributing it to lp:autopilot
<veebers> thomi: the message is a clue :-P A version (1.5.0+14.10.20141022~rtm-0ubuntu1) is available at the destination archive for that component but is not in the destination branch which is still at 1.5.0+14.10.20140806-0ubuntu1
<thomi> which... grrrrr...
<thomi> there you go
<veebers> thomi: I need to grab the change for RTM so I can see what happened (and merge them in I guess
<veebers> )
<thomi> exactly
<thomi> then find o0ut who uploaded it and ask them not to do that again
<veebers> thomi: ack
<veebers> thomi: ugh, I'm pretty sure it's because I screwed it up. I took it from trunk and not the 1.5 release (which is what was released into RTM originally anyway)
<veebers> thomi: I'll fix that up right now
<thomi> ahhh well, at least it's not another case of someone else uploading for you
<veebers> thomi: aye
<veebers> Ugh, screwed it up again
<veebers> cihelp/trainguards: For the error of generating an empty changelog file, I should be able to force that through (or use a different option) right? I'm trying to sync what was released into vivid into RTM: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-008-1-build/85/console
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 186 building (started: 20150108-03:05) ===
<robru> veebers: no you can't force that one. You need to either fix your changelog or not touch changelog in your mp. Why are you even doing an mp? Shouldn't it be a sync silo?
<veebers> robru: um, oh. I'm doing a MP as that's what I thought I needed to do :-P What's the process for a sync silo? :_)
<robru> veebers: well I'm not sure, it depends on the project and what you're doing. If you're cherry picking, you need an mp. If you've done mps before then i guys you breed to keep doing mps. Has rtm diverged from vivid?
<robru> Ugh, phone. "I guess you need"
<veebers> robru: as far as I'm aware rtm hasn't diverged. I'm trying to get changes into RTM that went into vivid at the end of the year but only went into vivid
<veebers> No, rtm hasn't diverged
<robru> veebers: is there an rtm branch that has different versions than the trunk branch?
<robru> In the Debian/changelog
<veebers> robru: no, up until this release what was in rtm is what was in the release branch. (I created an rtm branch in an attempt to do the MP release into rtm)
<robru> veebers: oh OK, if you creatures the rtm branch just now, i don't think it's necessary ;-)
<veebers> robru: heh creatures. RIght so you're saying the rtm branch isn't needed and we should do a sync of some sort for rtm?
<robru> veebers: change your spreadsheet row, blank out the mp, set the sources as "sync:ubuntu,vivid autopilot" then I'll reconfigure
<veebers> robru: ack, awesome thanks
<veebers> robru: sources as in "Additional source packages to land"?
<robru> veebers: yeah
<veebers> robru: awesome, done :-)
<robru> veebers: ok try building now
 * veebers does so
<veebers> robru: ugh, perhaps I screwed something else up again? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-008-1-build/86/console
<veebers> 2015-01-08 03:49:51,226 ERROR Versions in PPA did not match our expectations.
<robru> Well shit
<robru> The build job uploaded two different versions... Wtf? The build job is supposed to delete crap before building new crap
<veebers> heh
<robru> veebers: i can't fix this... At least not anytime soon. The only thing to do is dump the silo and start a new one. Hang on, and sorry.
<veebers> robru: no worries, thanks for sorting it out
<robru> veebers: ok you're in rtm 9 now, please try again
<veebers> robru: coolio will do now
<robru> veebers: and, bug filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/+bug/1408543
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1408543 in CI Train [cu2d] "Build job uploads stale packages." [Undecided,Triaged]
<veebers> robru: sweet thanks
<robru> veebers: not sure when I'll have time to get to that one, lots of other stuff going on right now. but I do intend to rewrite the build job Soon-ish(TM) and that would get fixed along the way.
<veebers> robru: heh, awesome. Well hopefully next time I do something similar I won't screw up the first couple of attempts to I won't trigger this bug again :-)
<veebers> robru: sweet, looks like that's worked this time
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 186 DONE (finished: 20150108-04:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/186.changes ===
<robru> veebers: sweet, glad that works
<veebers> robru: hey one more silly question, if I'm testing this for rtm I should use the channel 'ubuntu-touch/stable' as opposed to 'ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed' right?
<veebers> ugh nvm answered my own question. Time for food I think
<Mirv> mornings
<camako> cihelp, is there a way to delete the older version of a package in a silo? I.e. I only want the most recently build version of mir ---> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-017
<Mirv> camako: that's a trainguards question, and those will disappear from sight automatically after that "Published" column gets filled in a few minutes
<Mirv> technically the older versions are still there, but after the archive information gets updated about 20 minutes after build is ready, only the latest version is available to PPA users
<camako> Mirv, which published column?
<camako> And the newer version has been available for hours now but the older version is still visible
<Mirv> camako: oh, sorry, on the "View package details page"
<Mirv> camako: but you're right, there's something wrong
<Mirv> so, that's what normally happens. I believe something is now truly broken in that PPA or in general
<camako> Mirv, ok I see
<Mirv> basically the publisher run does not seem to happen
<Mirv> I can't help with that level of infrastructure, so calling out a bit..
<camako> Mirv, thanks for your help
<camako> Mirv, I'm about to go to bed.. Will you be following this up? If not, who do you think I should talk to tomorrow to get this fixed?
<Mirv> camako: I will be looking at this, since it probably affects others too. I'm currently building myself in a silo so first I'll see if all silos are affected.
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: sil2100 off week of January 5th, a gap of ~3h in trainguard availability between (early) EU and US timezones. PPA publisher jobs somehow broken.
<Mirv> confirming that the PPA:s are broken at the moment and filed an issue ticket
<mardy> I'm a bit confused, why are the tests run twice here? (and why do they fail the second time?) https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts-vivid-amd64-ci/3/consoleFull
<Mirv> mvo: how did it go with the oxide/clickchroot?
<Mirv> mardy: you'd need cihelp for that - the other run is after package building, some coverage related job that probably doesn't use xvfb-run for its tests
<vila> mardy, Mirv : looking
<mvo> Mirv: finished last night successfully, I will publish
<Mirv> mvo: \o/
<Mirv> hey vila! :)
<vila> Mirv: o! (<- holding a pen)
<Mirv> vila: oh, right..
<vila> Mirv: They can't kill humor (and now I'm armed too which is nice ;)
<Mirv> uh, what's up with hangouts..
<vila> mardy: the history for that job shows the last succesfull run was on 12 November last year. Then on 24 November, I see a commit in the branch that control those jenkins jobs: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/revision/1216
<vila> mardy: so in addition to Mirv comment above, you may get more feedback from envandine and seb128 ? I'll talk to fginther when he comes online too.
<vila> *kenvandine
<seb128> ?
<Mirv> just some multiaccount problem
<vila> seb128: Disable the desktop tests for lp:ubuntu-system-settings as the test environment no longer appears to support this (agreement from kenvandine and seb128). Want to get a better desktop environment in place before spending more effort on this.
<vila> seb128: that's the commit message so I thought you may know something ;) Sorry for the noise if I'm wrong
<seb128> vila, I'm not sure what we are talking about
<seb128> but yeah we disabled desktop tests since there is no proper desktop testing infrastructure and those were creating noise rather than being useful
<vila> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts-vivid-amd64-ci/3/consoleFull
<vila> seb128: may be I'm misleading by mixing ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts and ubuntu-system-settings ...
<seb128> vila, yeah, probably, those are different components
<seb128> dunno about the online accounts
<mardy> vila: but anyway, that commit seems rather harmless; it's disabling tests, not adding them
<mardy> vila: what I see, is that those tests are run with QPA_PLATFORM=minimal, and the qml tests raise some kind of GL error...
<mardy> vila: I'm not doing anything fancy with GL myself, but maybe it's required in order to run the QML tests; in that case, using QPA_PLATFORM=minimal is probably wrong
<vila> mardy: yeah, sorry for the mix.
<vila> mardy: is this something that is under your control ? I'm having trouble understanding if the issue exist *before* your MP
<vila> this == QPA_PLATFORM=minimal
<mardy> vila: I don't think that my MP chaned anything... I'd expect that trunk fails in the same way
<vila> mardy: ha, thanks, capital information ;)
<Mirv> vila: mardy: for me it looked like the coverage job thing has its own "make check" run separate from anything mardy is doing, ie it's running it manually and then fails
<Mirv> that's only a guess though
<Mirv> vila: mardy: FWIV my latest "correct" way of doing it is xvfb-run -a -s "-screen 0 1024x768x24" dh_auto_test -- QT_PLUGIN_PATH=$(CURDIR)/plugins LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$(CURDIR)/lib QML2_IMPORT_PATH=$(CURDIR)/qml
<Mirv> inside packaging, though
 * vila pulls hairs
<Mirv> QPA_PLATFORM=minimal tests "less" as it doesn't actually draw anything
<vila> Mirv: I'm way behind your understanding ;) Is there something ci can/should do here or is it defined inside the package ?
<Mirv> vila: looking at the log that's happening by a ci jenkins job unrelated to the packaging. the packaging finishes, then something related to coverage counting runs make check by itself.
<Mirv> and mardy's original question was of course if it's relevant to rerun the same tests that the package anyway runs
<Mirv> but somehow they're run and they're run differently from what the packaging is running, and fail
<vila> Mirv: so ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts shouldn't require coverage ? (Or something along those lines)
 * vila stills tries to find *where* the "second" run starts in the log...
<vila> I: user script /var/cache/pbuilder/build//24619/tmp/hooks/B09qmakecoverage starting ?
<Saviq> trainguards, can I have a silo for line 65 please
<Mirv> Saviq: you can, but PPA:s are currently broken
<vila> Mirv, mardy: I'll followup with fginther later today and keep you posted
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping psivaa | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: sil2100 off week of January 5th, a gap of ~3h in trainguard availability between (early) EU and US timezones. PPA publisher jobs somehow broken.
<cjwatson> Mirv: They should be fixed now/shortly
<cjwatson> cron.ppa is catching up on the backlog
<Mirv> \o/
<cjwatson> (was a crash due to a librarian outage overnight, and squid helpfully cached the 500 error for us)
<Saviq> nice :)
<cjwatson> Giant backlog though.
<mardy> vila, Mirv: thanks
<cjwatson> Mirv,camako: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-017/+packages has published now
<Mirv> nice
<dbarth> trainguards, hi i'm checking silo 14 which doesn't seem necessary
<dbarth> ie, silo rtm 000 is only a backport, and the rest of the changes are already in vivid
<Mirv> dbarth: so, vivid 014 could be freed?
<dbarth> Mirv: yes
<dbarth> Mirv: we already landed things on vivid
<dbarth> Mirv: sorry my comment implied we needed a sync, but it had been done already
<satoris> ping trainguards, could someone check that I filled line 55 correctly and get it siloed if I did?
<Mirv> satoris: one comma too much, now assigned
<satoris> Cool, thanks.
<Saviq> Ursinha, hey, I filed bug #1408626 so that it's not lost, and also bug #1408627
<ubot5> bug 1408626 in Ubuntu CI Services "Builder jobs should build and collect dbgsym packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1408626
<ubot5> bug 1408627 in Ubuntu CI Services "Cancelling a -ci job should not vote "Needs fixing"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1408627
<Ursinha> thanks Saviq
<Ursinha> that helps
<Mirv> cjwatson: were you able to kick vivid image builds or is that completely in the past for you? we might try one now.
<cjwatson> Mirv: I can
<cjwatson> Mirv: Have the build failures been fixed then?
<Mirv> cjwatson: they should, by a oxide-qt revert that now could be done with click better handling the chroot creation
<Mirv> so the apt conflict/replaces are back to the state before the problems started
<cjwatson> Mirv: ok, it's running
<Mirv> thanks, let's see
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: sil2100 off week of January 5th, a gap of ~3h in trainguard availability between (early) EU and US timezones. PPA publisher jobs somehow broken.
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: sil2100 off week of January 5th, a gap of ~3h in trainguard availability between (early) EU and US timezones.
<om26er> dbarth, around ?
<Saviq> trainguards, rtm silo for line 67 please?
<Mirv> Saviq: rtm-003
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks!
<om26er> mardy, Hi!
<mardy> om26er: hi!
<om26er> mardy, regarding silo 0, there is one bug that is not approved by Olli
<dbarth> om26er: yes
<dbarth> om26er: i'm brining the absent bug on the radar, clear the way for the landing
<dbarth> bringing
<om26er> dbarth, ok, once the bug gets approved we can proceed further.
<dbarth> ok
<om26er> dbarth, also... the changelog on the silo ppa is not enough, it should perhaps mention the bug numbers
<om26er> right now all it says is: 'Backport of two bugfixes:'
<imgbot> === IMAGE 59 DONE (finished: 20150108-13:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/59.changes ===
<popey> ooh!
<popey> oh, no changes ☹
<rsalveti> how could, we didn't have image for days
<rsalveti> for vivid
<Mirv> yeah! I'm upgrading.
<rsalveti> diff is probably wrong
<Mirv> the diff is broken, but the image is now there
<rsalveti> Package changes between 20150108.1 and 20150108.1
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> awesome
<rsalveti> right on time
<Mirv> the oxide think worked
<Mirv> s/think/thing/
<dbarth> mardy: ^^ can you update the chnage log for silo 000 please?
<Mirv> bzoltan: we're good now on vivid, and according to mvo's testing you should (still) be as well
<mardy> om26er: isn't the changelog automatically generated?
<om26er> mardy, not really familiar with citrain.
<dbarth> om26er: afaik the changelog will be updated by the landing process
<Mirv> I'm e-mailing the mailing list with a bit of summary for this week
<mardy> om26er, dbarth: OK, just to be sure I'll write a changelog into the MP
<pmcgowan> om26er, silo 0 fixes fine to land
<om26er> pmcgowan, thanks
<dbarth> pmcgowan: thanks
<mardy> dbarth: done, I guess you'll have to rebuild the silo
<Mirv> I'm doing a quick landing e-mail
<om26er> mardy, can you help me identifying bug fixes ?
<om26er> mardy, except for bug 1384314 I am not sure how to verify other bugs.
<ubot5> bug 1384314 in The Savilerow project "two applications mixed into one in OA applications screen" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384314
<om26er> dbarth, ^ can you help ?
<mardy> om26er: the steps for another bug are here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1394232
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1394232 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Notification from OA refers to the YouTube scope as "Ubuntu"" [High,In progress]
<mardy> om26er: as for the password prompt, it's the "password-query" step from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<om26er> mardy, re: 1394232 I see the dialog that says 'youtube wants to access...' but when i tap authorize, in the background I see the google login page again.
<om26er> is that old bug ?
<mardy> om26er: no, that's expected: the first question is about our policy, the google login page is google's requirement
<om26er> mardy, what about bug 1380914 is that covered by a unittest ?
<ubot5> bug 1380914 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "OnlineAccountsClient::Setup::exec() should execute a signon auth session" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380914
<mardy> om26er: yes, that's the testRequestDelay unit test; unfortunately it's not very easy to verify that bug, otherwise
<mardy> om26er: marcustomlinson might be able to give you steps to verify it in real life
<om26er> well I guess we can trust our engineering with a unittest :p
 * Mirv waits for om26er move the card to "Passed" :)
<ogra_> popey, rsalveti, Mirv, the changelog diff mechanism uses the old manifest from cdimage ... these are only kept for 3 weeks or so ...
<om26er> Mirv, now I did :)
<Mirv> ogra_: ack.
<ogra_> (so there is no old manifest to diff against anymore on cdimage ... with a bit of fiddling i can pull it from the librarian though)
<bzoltan> Mirv: \o/
<Mirv> mardy: since rtm, please (get) top-approve(d) https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/rtm-fixes/+merge/243134
<Mirv> or dbarth ^
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, you're alive :-)
<ogra_> nah, i'm a bot :P
<dbarth> Mirv: yes
<bregma> cihelp, my s-jenkins jobs have been failing miserably for months now, most recently due to what looks like a network configuration error, can anyone take a look?
<fginther> bregma, can you point us to an example to use as a starting point?
<bregma> fginther, gladly, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/compiz-0.9.11-trusty-amd64-ci/74/console
<camako> trainguards, ubuntu-vivid silo 17 (mir 0.10) is now fully tested, package issues addressed (by RAOF, a core dev). Please publish.
<camako> or was that for cihelp ^^
<Ursinha> camako: that is trainguards :)
<camako> Ursinha, thanks the title of this IRC chatroom makes you think trainguards only assign silos  :-)
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: Mirv: custom tarball is good
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, \o/ Mirv
<john-mcaleely> who do I ping about making sure there's a good time to push it for a build?
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, still?
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: Mirv/robru
<john-mcaleely> aha
<rsalveti> just push it, don't need to be in sync with the rootfs
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: sil2100 off week of January 5th, a gap of ~3h in trainguard availability between (early) EU and US timezones.
<Ursinha> camako: I was never able to phrase it in a way it's clear what a trainguard does :)
<john-mcaleely> rsalveti, the issue is whether the machines are busy making a build
<john-mcaleely> robru, Mirv ? is there an image being built already?
<rvr> Is there any problem with the image server? 2015/01/08 16:28:36 Get https://system-image.ubuntu.com/gpg/image-master.tar.xz: http: can't write HTTP request on broken connection
<rvr> fginther: Hey, happy new year. Is image server down?
<camako> trainguards, anyone around to land vivid silo 17 (mir 0.10)? It's good to go.
<fginther> rvr, happy new year to you as well. Appears to be working, I can get to https://system-image.ubuntu.com/channels.json
<rvr> fginther: 2015/01/08 16:46:54 Get https://system-image.ubuntu.com/gpg/image-master.tar.xz: EOF
<fginther> rvr, I can't help you there, perhaps ogra_ knows if something is broken
<rvr> ogra_: ^^
<rvr> fginther: Thanks anyway
<popey> rvr: 2015-01-08 16:53:28 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<popey> oh, hang on
<popey> yeah, fine here
<rvr> popey: On channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed?
<popey> i just did a wget of that file
<popey> to prove its there
<popey> Uh, I just got an alarm with no buttons in it
<popey> seems to have broken since updating to latest image
<rvr> Ok, the problem is the ubuntu-device-flash available in the ubuntu-sdk ppa
<camako> trainguards, anyone around to land vivid silo 17 (mir 0.10)? It's good to go.
<camako> robru ^^
<bzoltan> rvr: is there an ubuntu-device-flash in the SDK PPA?
<bzoltan> rvr:  of course there is ...
<rvr> bzoltan: Yes, there is
<bzoltan> let me see the version
<rvr> bzoltan: 0.4+15.04.20141125-0ubuntu1
<bzoltan> rvr:  sorry I forget that it comes from the goget-ubuntu-touch
<bzoltan> rvr:  we have the same version in the SDK PPA as in the phablet tools .. for Utopic and Trusty. It seems that the Vivid release was not yet backported ... let me see
<bzoltan> rvr:  in Vivid we have 0.8-0ubuntu1
<Mirv> john-mcaleely: no image being built, next automated ones in 10h or so
<Mirv> camako: done, based on RAOF having given the packaging acks for those that I cannot myself give
<camako> Mirv, Thanks. Much appreciated.
<john-mcaleely> Mirv, thanks. will push now then
<john-mcaleely> Mirv, pushed. should be a new build on rtm shortly
<boiko> trainguards: can I get a silo for row 62?
<robru> boiko: ah yes, I saw that earlier but I was waiting for silo 18 to merge. one sec
<boiko> robru: thanks!
<robru> boiko: you're welcome!
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: hey, so regarding bug #1392368. Please read this comment for rtm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1392368/comments/3
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1392368 in gallery-app (Ubuntu RTM) "Support storing and viewing photos on an SD card" [High,In progress]
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: Kaleo tells me that is for rtm. do you approve this for rtm?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, indeed, although do we know why the "real" approach wasnt possible
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: this means the custom tarball will need to be regenerated
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: I do not. Kaleo, can you comment? ^
<pmcgowan> oh right, crap
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: does that 'crap' mean I should not proceed?
 * jdstrand isn't sure what is going on with the custom tarball these days
<Kaleo> jdstrand, pmcgowan, the API to retrieve the path to the SD card does not exist yet
<Kaleo> jdstrand, pmcgowan, there is one in Qt5.4 that should work when we switch to it
<pmcgowan> Kaleo, so no way to implement something short term? or just as easy to make the profile change
<Kaleo> pmcgowan, the short term cheap solution is the profile change
<jdstrand> I don't see cwayne here. he is who normally regenerates the custom tarball
<pmcgowan> ok lets go ahead then
<Kaleo> pmcgowan, thanks
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: do you know who should regenerate the custom tarball?
<jdstrand> (in cwayne's absence)
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, no but he was arround earlier
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, might know
<jdstrand> ah, ok, if he was around that's ok. I wasn't sure if he was still on holiday
<jdstrand> Kaleo: I took over your initial bug and am using it to remove this rule now
<jdstrand> Kaleo: also, you will see a vivid upload with the fix, the 14.09 one won't be until later
<tedg> trainguards, Can I get a vivid silo for line 72 please?
<robru> tedg: ok silo 3
<tedg> robru, Cool, thanks!
<robru> tedg: you're welcome
<jdstrand> pmcgowan, Kaleo: ok, uploaded the fix for bug #1392368 to vivid and it is in rtm silo 10. tests passed. Needs QA signoff and custom tarball rebuilt.
<ubot5> bug 1392368 in gallery-app (Ubuntu RTM) "Support storing and viewing photos on an SD card" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1392368
<jdstrand> pmcgowan, Kaleo: I'll followup with cwayne tomorrow to make sure he is aware (I did note ir in the landing spreadsheet)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-09
<rsalveti> robru: just a heads up that the next image might be broken
<rsalveti> rtm one
<rsalveti> flashed latest + dist-upgrade and now unity8 doesn't even start
<rsalveti> unity8: tpp.c:62: __pthread_tpp_change_priority: Assertion `new_prio == -1 || (new_prio >= __sched_fifo_min_prio && new_prio <= __sched_fifo_max_prio)' failed.
<rsalveti> let me reflash
<robru> rsalveti: oh, is there any way to pull that before it goes live?
<rsalveti> we might just not create the next image
<rsalveti> I'm reflashing and will try to reproduce my problem
<rsalveti> robru: worked fine after a reflash, so we should be good
<rsalveti> will try to reproduce a few more times
<rsalveti> might be just a broken env here
<robru> rsalveti: heh, ok. well you can disable the cron job if you find a problem right? I can't and I'm expecting company in a few minutes.
<rsalveti> yeah, will start one in a few
<rsalveti> will wait and see :-)
<rsalveti> yeah, it's a combination with the media-hub I had in my landing
<rsalveti> really weird
<rsalveti> so all is good :-)
<robru> rsalveti: cool, thanks for figuring that out ;-)
<rsalveti> sorry for the noise :-)
<imgbot> === IMAGE 60 building (started: 20150109-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 188 building (started: 20150109-03:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 60 DONE (finished: 20150109-03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/60.changes ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 188 DONE (finished: 20150109-04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/188.changes ===
<satoris> ping trainguards. Line 55 has been "ready to build" for almost a full day now. Is there something holding it up or are things just busy?
<Mirv> satoris: the lander clicks the build button also in case of sync silos...
<satoris> Mirv: huh, I've never clicked the build button before and yet my packages have built automatically.
<satoris> And jenkins tells me I don't have build permission.
<Saviq> satoris, sometimes the trainguard who assigned a silo just kicks a build, too
<bzoltan> Mirv:  who is the QA sherif around this time?
<satoris> Saviq: yes, that seems reasonable. If you have a silo ready to build, why would you _not_ want it built immediately when possible.
<Mirv> satoris: huh? have you just recently started your own landings? robert added some autobuild functionality for some cases. anyway, it's building now but you should have access too.
<Saviq> satoris, sometimes I preempt to get a silo early while MPs are being prepped and such
<satoris> Mirv: no, I have done my own landings for ages. Never had a problem before.
<Mirv> satoris: for example if sync target is not ready yet. but yes that's why there's the auto function now.
<Mirv> bzoltan: soon brendand or davmor
<satoris> Mirv: so if I in the future need building (as I don't seem to have rights to start them myself) should I just ask someone here to do it or what is the correct procedure?
<vila> mardy, Mirv : http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts-ci/186/console \o/
<mardy> vila: looks like I cannot open the link, not even with the VPN on
<mardy> vila: anyway, I guess that you did it :-)
<mardy> vila: what was it?
<Mirv> satoris: yes you can just ask trainguards, but next week we can ask sil2100 what needs to be done for permissions
<vila> mardy: remove the hook that was running the coverage part, it's not needed anymore.
<satoris> Mirv: check, thanks.
<vila> mardy: it's annoying that you can't access with a working vpn :-/
<vila> mardy: do you have a way to validate your VPN to access something else ?
<vila> mardy: better explanation: https://pastebin.canonical.com/123071/
<satoris> ping trainguards, please start build of line 58 (landing-001). Thanks.
<Saviq> satoris, done
<satoris> ty
<Saviq> satoris, in any case, you should get build permissions if you've been landing already
<Saviq> not sure who has the power...
<popey> Mirv: morning. could you please upload http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calendar-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/generic-click-builder-utopic-armhf/output/com.ubuntu.calendar_0.4.565_all.click when you get a chance. Thanks.
<Mirv> popey: morning.
<Mirv> popey: done, this time without any hassle too
<popey> Mirv: thanks
<popey> davmor2: bug i mentioned, could you reproduce if you get a moment please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1408958
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1408958 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Calendar alarm notifications have no buttons, on screen for short while" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> popey: man now I got to install the calendar app and sign into to google and everything
<popey> new calendar app in store!
<popey> :D
<davmor2> popey: yeah I thought that was the new behaviour.   Maybe I was wrong.
<davmor2> popey: there was meant to be a difference between calendar and alarm notifications maybe I read the bug wrong though
<popey> that may be the case, but this is a calendar event
<davmor2> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1320880
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1320880 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Calendar notifications are treated the same as an alarm notification" [High,In progress]
<davmor2> popey: does that give you some feedback
<popey> davmor2: hmmm
<popey> 2 seconds still isn't long enough to pull phone out of pocket and actually read the notification
<ev> how are we doing with all things CI? Any issues to report?
<Saviq> trainguards, can someone please delete unity8 20150109 from rtm landing 003 https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-003/+packages
<Saviq> I must've inadvertently pressed the build button on the wrong silo :/
<Saviq> and 20150108.1 is what I tested
<Mirv> Saviq: sure
<Mirv> saamight be too late if you want to keep the old..
<Mirv> saamight.. :)
<Saviq> saamight, let's see
<Mirv> Saviq: so the 08.1 already disappeared from sight, do you want to try what happens if I delete the 09?
<Mirv> the package is of course there, but I don't know how the archive data is set up
<Saviq> Mirv, let's see, worst case I need to retest anyway :/
<Mirv> indeed
<Mirv> so now 09 is Deleted and 08.1 is Superseded...
<Mirv> and if not going to the Copy/Delete packages page, the PPA looks like it'd be empty
<Saviq> I wonder if I can copy
<davmor2> popey: sorry didn't mean to ignore you didn't see your reply, I agree but that isn't my call, it fit the criteria of behaving differently personally for calendar events I would have it only ring for a second or 2 and then just leave the osd displayed until it accepted with a button press maybe
<davmor2> popey: I don't know though if the alert is tied into the osd which might be the issue
<Saviq> Mirv, think you could bin-copy to the same (or a different?) silo?
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah! I've done that before, and it seems to work.
<Mirv> Saviq: so, copied a superseded 08.1 to the same PPA now
<Saviq> Mirv, awesome, thank you
<Saviq> now a watch_only and we're back in business
<Saviq> Mirv, is it expected that watch_only takes so long https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-003-1-build/113/console ?
<Saviq> it's been going for 10 mins now
<ev> elopio, cihelp: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-system-settings-ci/1889/console looks like a job is broken. My shift is about to end, but if we can get confirmation, the next vanguard can pick it up.
<cjwatson> mardy: Perhaps you're using the old batuan-based VPN.  https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/IS/HowTo/CompanyOpenVPN is the way forward, if so
<Mirv> Saviq: I think it's a bug, I've noticed it too, but only 5 mins
<Saviq> Mirv, 18 mins and counting :/
<Mirv> Saviq: oh right I think I noticed this new behavior too. it waits at that "Checking" until the indexes it expects are there
<Mirv> I don't know how it feels about that deleted newer version..
<Saviq> wonder if they will show up...
<Saviq> yeah, that's what I was afraid of, too
<mardy> cjwatson: yes, I'm still on the old one; I'll read that page and update, thanks!
<Saviq> Mirv, let's see what happens, we can always move to a different silo
<Mirv> yes
<cjwatson> mardy: I think some of the network rearrangements towards the end of last year basically broke the batuan VPN (although I hadn't been using it for several months before that, so I'm inferring this from other reports)
<cjwatson> mardy: Fortunately the new company-wide VPN AFAIK gives you access to a strict superset of what the batuan VPN did
<mardy> cjwatson: yep, now it works, thanks a lot! :-)
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, so... it did expect the new version, the job failed, now whether that's a bug in citrain or not - you tell me
<Saviq> Mirv, but, can we please bincopy to a different silo then
<cjwatson> mardy: Great
<Mirv> Saviq: it does not seem the http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-003/ubuntu-rtm/dists/14.09/main/ information is going to get right either, so doing the silo dance
<Saviq> Mirv, thank you, and sorry for the pain
<Mirv> Saviq: no problem. it seems build watch_only still doesn't work immediately so let's wait again.
<Saviq> Mirv, doesn't wanna work :/
 * Saviq back in a bit
<Mirv> Saviq: I wonder how that's possible. not even a reconfigure + build watch_only seems to help. I wonder if we need robru's help to debug it (https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-007-1-build/90/console)
<Mirv> the package is there and intact, QA could test it manually of course and it could be copied manually.
<satoris> ping trainguards. Line 55 is tested and working but not marked done yet because it turned out that an updated version of qtubuntu-camera needs to land first. That is not on the sheet yet but should happen soon. What should I write on the sheet to make sure it lands ASAP after qtubuntu-camera but not before?
<Mirv> satoris: it looks like the another landing is in silo 000 / line 70? just mark yours as tested and that comment it should land after silo 000's qtubuntu-camera.
<Mirv> Saviq: I've done everything I can possibly think of... created a new line in the spreadsheet, copied the package first before assigning a silo and assigned silo only after the previous one was purged
<satoris> Ack.
<Mirv> Saviq: I just became Evil and resolved the issue!
<Mirv> muahahaha
<Mirv> so in the meta field in column P, I wrote "Packages built" and the rest of the spreadsheet took it from there :)
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, only question is if publishing will work ;)
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks in any case
<Mirv> Saviq: copy-package will, regardless :)
 * Mirv switches to furniture building mode
<Mirv> ...after assigning a silo to jgdx
<jgdx> :)):)
<jgdx> IKEA?
<Mirv> no, but a bit similar just with worse instructions ;)
<josepht> I was envisioning saws and planes and such :)
<cwayne> davmor2: heya, think I can get a custom tar through on monday?
<davmor2> cwayne: possibly :)
<cwayne> davmor2: would it help my chances if i said please :)
<davmor2> cwayne: no as in I don't know what else is going to happen Monday but it shouldn't be an issue unless hell is released :)
<davmor2> cwayne: pencilled in :)
<cwayne> davmor2: thanks :) and happy new year!
<davmor2> cwayne: happy new year dude :)
<elopio> ev: ok, thanks for looking at it. cihelp: is somebody looking at http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-system-settings-ci/1889/console ?
<retoaded> elopio, in a meeting atm but looking ....
<elopio> retoaded: thanks!
<kgunn> trainguards just need a vivid silo, line 83
<robru> kgunn: vivid 1
<robru> Mirv: I guess you figured out rtm 7 without me?
<popey> davmor2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1409069
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1409069 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "System Settings doesn't show updates until you visit updates screen" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> trainguards, reconfigure of vivid silo 001 please, added qtmir-gles there
<robru> Saviq: what's the deal with the ongoing build? do you need that? it shouldn't be running during a reconfigure
<Saviq> robru, it builds qtmir
<Saviq> robru, now we're adding qtmir-gles
<Saviq> which is the "twin" package
<robru> Saviq: well the thing is, that ongoing build job holds the silo config in memory, so if I reconfigure while it's building, when the build finishes, it'll save it's state which will effectively undo the reconfigure.
<Saviq> robru, we can abort the build then, it's still gonna build in the PPA and then another build will see that?
<robru> Saviq: so we'd need to kill the build job (which won't actually kill the build in the PPA) and then reconfigure. yeah should work.
<robru> Saviq: ok it's reconfigured, just make sure you specify 'qtmir-gles' in the new build job otherwise it'll upload a new qtmir
<Saviq> robru, I know the drill, thanks :)
<robru> Saviq: you're welcome!
<bzoltan> robru: do you know when the next RTM image is going to be created?
<robru> bzoltan: in about 10 hours as far as I know
<elopio> fginther: ps-jenkins is now a member of canonical-platform-qa
<elopio> sorry for the delay
<elopio> fginther: plars: I got a run in ubuntu-sanity-tests \o/
<elopio> thanks.
<plars> elopio: great!
<elopio> these is for the self tests. Now we need to find a way to run the actual sanity tests in an actual device. But that will be in a future iteration.
<robru> sergiusens: "The landing is small enough to not need testing and has been in vivid for a while." uhhhhh huhhhhhhh... ? do you have a bug reference with rtm approval for that?
<sergiusens> robru: yeah, it's in the MP
<sergiusens> robru: oh, last debian/changelog
<sergiusens> and no, I don't have it handy ;)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ^
<robru> sergiusens: I don't see any bug reference at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/194113685/ciborium_0.2.12%2B14.10.20141008-0ubuntu1_0.2.12%2B15.04.20141201~rtm-0ubuntu1.diff.gz ?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: everything needs Q
<rsalveti> QA
<rsalveti> if you test it on RTM, then just mark it as need QA
<rsalveti> just changed QA sign off to required
<rsalveti> QA should be able to validate this soon
<rsalveti> sergiusens: can you update the testplan for it?
<rsalveti> to include what is covered by this MR
<sergiusens> rsalveti: robru I thought I wasn't supposed to do that
<sergiusens> as in, someone else tags it
<rsalveti> sergiusens: wasn't supposed to do what exactly?
<robru> sergiusens: well yeah, somebody like pmcgowan needs to approve it for rtm. but he marks his approval by adding a task on your bug, and I just don't see any bug number listed anywhere. not in the spreadsheet, not in the changelog, etc.
<rsalveti> just because the landing is under your name, we can take care of it if needed
<rsalveti> but it would still be good if you could add the test case description in the wiki page
<sergiusens> rsalveti: mark the QA field
<rsalveti> so the QA team can validate by following what is available in there
<rsalveti> sergiusens: oh, right, now everything RTM needs QA sign off
<sergiusens> I missed the memo and that's not in the FAQ :-)
<rsalveti> not sure if we indeed had one, just know because I did many landings over the past few days
<rsalveti> or trying to at least
<sergiusens> rsalveti: testplan updated
<rsalveti> sergiusens: great, thanks!
<sergiusens> rsalveti: this is the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1392368
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1392368 in gallery-app (Ubuntu RTM) "Support storing and viewing photos on an SD card" [High,In progress]
<rsalveti> cool, thanks
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, rsalveti all set?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: yup
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-10
<imgbot> === IMAGE 61 building (started: 20150110-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 189 building (started: 20150110-03:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 61 DONE (finished: 20150110-03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/61.changes ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 189 DONE (finished: 20150110-04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/189.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-11
<imgbot> === IMAGE 62 building (started: 20150111-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 190 building (started: 20150111-03:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 62 DONE (finished: 20150111-03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/62.changes ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 190 DONE (finished: 20150111-04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/190.changes ===
<bzoltan> trainguards: may i ask for a reconf of the vivid silo1? I just added the -gles branch to the request.
<robru> bzoltan: there's gotta be a better way to handle this gles stuff...
<robru> bzoltan: ok reconfigured. gotta run though, bbl!
<bzoltan> robru:  super thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-01-11
<robru> Mirv: heads up, did a minor train rollout last night, no new features or anything just a minor pylint cleanup. let me know if anything explodes, I'll be around for a couple hours to fix it
<Mirv> robru: ok
<Mirv> robru: I'm not sure why but I'm not seeing action logs for example https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/843 and https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/851
<robru> Mirv: you have to click 'show audit logs', by defaults only human-written comments are displayed
<Mirv> robru: ah..
<Mirv> robru: I remember the announcement now :)
<Mirv> -> more morning coffee
<morphis> Mirv: ping
<morphis> or others can help me as well: I am currently splitting things out of libhybris into platform-api
<morphis> which gives me a new libandroid-compat binary pkg build by platform-api
<morphis> all other packages wanting those things which were in libhybris before depend on libhybris, is it now correct to put a Depends from libhybris on libandroid-compat1?
<Mirv> morphis: technically if libhybris itself doesn't need libandroid-compat1 to function alone, the other packages should additionally depend on libandroid-compat1 instead
<Mirv> if it's just them that need it in addition to libhybris
<morphis> Mirv: ok, so the better thing would be to adjust all packages
<morphis> which can be quite some work
<Mirv> morphis: I guess status quo would be kept with the dependency though, so if time is of essence one could file a bug about it but land it as is.
<morphis> Mirv: you mean the dependency from libhybris on libandroid-compat1?
<Mirv> morphis: yeah, I mean that if it's nicer to do it in two steps, there could be another "no op" landing that just handles all the packaging stuff
<Mirv> but first have the dependency in there
<morphis> ok
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: tarball seems to have been prepared, I'll try to import it manually to the -proposed channels
<davmor2> sil2100: it needs testing before it is pulled into -proposed
<sil2100> davmor2: no no, I mean the other -proposed
<sil2100> davmor2: the -proposed -proposed
<davmor2> sil2100: ah with you now sorry
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap please if it is available
<rvr> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> rvr, hey
<rvr> Saviq: Happy new year :D
<rvr> Saviq: Silo 8...
<Saviq> rvr, yes
<rvr> Saviq: I'm not sure how HiDPI support is supposed to be tested.
<Saviq> rvr, that silo alone should cause no visible change, and that's the test
<Saviq> rvr, we do want to land it though to enable people to find issues when they enable it manually
<Saviq> rvr, the description has info on how to actually enable it if you want to see where it does break
<Saviq> rvr, so really, verifying that silo is just spending some time looking at the UI to see that nothing looks broken
<rvr> Saviq: We'll block silo 8 until OTA9 has landed, if not needed in the image.
<Saviq> rvr, ohkay
<Saviq> greyback, ↑↑
<Saviq> rvr, to avoid wasting time, our next silo is rather big (https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/784) as we had to wait for all kinds of things, what's our current landing policy?
<Saviq> rvr, basically, I'm asking what kind of changes should I refrain from landing
<rvr> Saviq: I'm asking too, as the release date was moved one week forward.
<rvr> Saviq: Ok, so we are still in string and feature freeze, so just bug fixes should land.
<jibel> Saviq, only bug fixes for ota9 allowed. we won't land such big silos.
<Saviq> jibel, ack, will slim it down
<jibel> or split it in smaller chunks with bug fixes only
<jibel> right
<Saviq> jibel, so these are just bug/test fixes https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/854, would you want it split up into even smaller bits (meh for testing overhead) or is that OK?
<jibel> Saviq, can it be ready for qa today?
<Saviq> jibel, yes, totally
<jibel> Saviq, okay then, but last one this large for ota9. It's too hard to identify regressions in such big change sets.
<Saviq> jibel, ack
<Saviq> jibel, we would have landed that long ago, but all kinds of things blocked us before xmas and last week
<Saviq> so the MPs piled up
<morphis> sil2100, Mirv: time for another upload?
<jibel> Saviq, np, I know what you mean
<sil2100> morphis: yeah
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: new custom tarball imported to the -proposed/*-proposed channels
<davmor2> sil2100: nice thanks
<sil2100> morphis: wazzup?
<davmor2> morphis: no no more uploads aloud you've had one this month ;)
<davmor2> allowed even
<morphis> davmor2: really, you want me stopping my work? :-)
<jibel> sil2100, thanks. We'd need requests too
<jibel> sil2100, are they on bileto?
<sil2100> jibel: not sure, penk said he'll be preparing the release notes so I thought he actually put up the request too
<sil2100> hmmm
<jibel> I didn't find anything
<jibel> sil2100, we'll test when the test request is complete
<sil2100> jibel: thanks
<Saviq> robru, hey, I abandoned this request and it barfed a while after https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/784
<morphis> sil2100, Mirv: is there any way I can see why my silo packages are staying for a long time in the publication queue?
<cjwatson> morphis: details?
<morphis> cjwatson: just wondering why it takes so long this time at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-000/+packages
<cjwatson> morphis: how long has it taken so far?
<morphis> build finished 44 min ago
<cjwatson> that is indeed atypical, let's see
<cjwatson> 2016-01-11 12:36:38 DEBUG   publish-distro ran in 3239.511709s (excl. load & lock)
<cjwatson> morphis: it looks like there was an extremely long run of the previous cron cycle - nothing specific to your uploads, it'll catch up shortly
<cjwatson> seems to have spent a long time processing ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ubuntu/backports-landing
<morphis> cjwatson: ah
<morphis> cjwatson: where do you see that?
<cjwatson> morphis: server logs
<morphis> ah
<morphis> cjwatson: thanks, all published now!
<sil2100> seb128: hey! Sorry to always poke you about binNEW requests, but in case you have a free moment - silo 26 introduces 2 new packages (debug packages): https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-026-2-publish/7/
<sil2100> seb128: one for hybris, one for android
<sil2100> morphis: hmm, checking the diffs for silo 26, I don't like that there's no mention of the -dbg package addition in the changelog...
<sil2100> seb128: actually it's just one new binary apckage ;)
<morphis> sil2100: fine for me to add it to the changelog
<cjwatson> sil2100: Why is it explicitly generating a debug package rather than just relying on the automatic ones?
<sil2100> cjwatson: dunno! morphis ^ ?
<sil2100> I just started the review
<cjwatson> Also libvibrator stuff is duplicated in two cases in ubuntu/libhybris/debian/libhybris-dev.install
<cjwatson> and ubuntu/libhybris/debian/libhybris.install.in
<cjwatson> It's not *wrong*, but it is not usual and it's suboptimal
<seb128> sil2100, same question as cjwatson
<sil2100> morphis: ^
<morphis> cjwatson: why is a -dbg package wrong?
<morphis> sil2100, seb128, cjwatson: shouldn't each package have one so you can install dbg symbols?
<cjwatson> morphis: it's not *wrong*, but we already generate one automatically, *-dbgsym
<seb128> morphis, we have ddebs autogenerated that's why usually adding a dbg is just duplicating
<morphis> I see
<cjwatson> morphis: and they're pushed off to ddebs.ubuntu.com to avoid using space in the primary archive
<morphis> seems to be a very hidden detail I never came across yet
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<morphis> cjwatson: and what is duplicated between libhybris.install.in and libhybris-dev.install.in?
<morphis> cjwatson: -dev one installs the .so file where the other one installs all .so.* files
<cjwatson> morphis: no, not *between* the two files, that's not what I said
<cjwatson> morphis: in each file, you have each of libvibrator.so and libvibrator.pc listed twice
<morphis> uups
<morphis> seems to be due to a git merge as it looks like
<morphis> cjwatson, seb128, sil2100: are you fine with me dropping the -dbg package and double entries in the next upload?
<cjwatson> fine by me
<morphis> don't want to risk this not being landed for ota9
<cjwatson> I'm happy to archive-admin-ack what's there, it's just odd :)
<morphis> cjwatson, sil2100, seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/libhybris/+git/libhybris-ubuntu/+merge/282175
<cjwatson> right, lgtm
<sil2100> o/
<Saviq> robru, got some unexpected autopkgtest results here https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/854, mentions old unity8 versions
<Saviq> like it didn't wait for the new versions to build, even though this is the first build of that req
<Saviq> oh actually
<Saviq> those are results for unity-scope-click
<Saviq> even weirder :P
<morphis> sil2100, Mirv: should citrain builds use what is already in the silo?
<Mirv> morphis: sure, what builds in silo always uses the content in that silo
<Mirv> (for that series)
<morphis> Mirv: hm, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-015-1-build/14/console doesn't seem to do that
<Mirv> morphis: oh right you're asking about citrain source preparation before it's uploaded to PPA..
<morphis> Mirv: right
<Mirv> morphis: that would be a question to robru then, about whether the citrain could also have the silo enabled during that phase so that https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-015-1-build/14/console wouldn't happen. I can't directly think of any workaround.
<morphis> Mirv: hm ok
<morphis> Mirv: let me drop him a mail then
<rvr> renatu: ping
<renatu> rvr, pong
<rvr> renatu: Hey
<rvr> renatu: I'm testing silo 55
<rvr> renatu: We found some potential issues
<rvr> renatu: jibel reported that "Esc" doesn't work in Contacts, when it's launched from messaging and dialer app
<rvr> and I confirmed
<renatu> rvr, how do you lunch contacts from dialer?
<rvr> renatu: Clicking on the Contacts icon
<renatu> rvr, this is not contact app, you still on dialer or messaging, the shortcuts will not work
<renatu> rvr, dialer and messaging will implement shortcuts on the next sprint
<rvr> renatu: I see
<rvr> renatu: What's the difference between the old and new headers? I can't see any change visible to the user.
<renatu> rvr, only the internal API has changed, the visual still the same
<rvr> renatu: Ok
<renatu> rvr, one visible change is the order of the action on the top right
<rvr> renatu: Edit contact, share, etc, works fine.
<renatu> rvr, they will be inverted
<renatu> rvr, for example search use to be the first (left->right), but now it is the last one
<rvr> renatu: Yes, I can see
<jhodapp> sil2100, what happened here? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-045-0-status/2617/consoleFull
<jhodapp> sil2100, I changed the landing from xenial/vivid to just vivid...is that the reason?
<sil2100> jhodapp: hmm, not sure, let me try investigating in a minute
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> slangasek, robru: do you guys have anything for me on the landing internal meeting?
<slangasek> sil2100: nothing new from my side
<robru> slangasek: sil2100: nah same old here. britney stage 2 is progressing nicely, just testing it now
<sil2100> slangasek, robru: \o/ ok then, so I recommend skipping, have some packages in the fly right now
<robru> slangasek: sil2100: i'm ok to skip
<slangasek> robru, sil2100: copy that, cancelled
<robru> Thanks
<popey> jibel, http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/qa/touch-version-decoder-ring/ is crying out for ubuntu font! :)
<Saviq> robru, hey, you around?
<robru> Saviq: hiya
<Saviq> robru, is there any place I can look for silo autopkgtests progress? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/854 seems to show some weird collection of results
<Saviq> (I only just made it QA-Ready, so that shouldn't matter)
<robru> Saviq: the status is "not started yet"
<robru> Saviq: you'll see the status on the excuses page once it starts
<robru> Saviq: the fact that you're looking at the excuses page and seeing an unrelated package means that's the leftover state from the last request in your silo and yours hasn't started yet
<Saviq> robru, so they only run after QA ready now?
<robru> Saviq: autopkgtests have only ever run after silos marked 'ready for qa' since the feature was implemented.
<robru> Saviq: that'll hopefully be changing this week but there's been some setbacks
<Saviq> robru, nw, that explains things, I thought they run on all packages, and don't update after ready for QA, I remember a conversation like that
 * Saviq waits for results then
<robru> Saviq: by next week you'll have a separate field for "lander signoff" where you can approve the silo & then autopkgtests run. that's the goal. for the first iteration we just shoehorned it in to run after 'Ready for QA' though
<Saviq> ack
<Saviq> robru, do you know, btw, if it's possible to run autopilot tests on device via autopkgtest?
<robru> Saviq: uh, as far as I'm aware (admittedly I'm not an expert in that area), you can run autopilot tests via autopkgtest but there's no way to specify what device. they just run on "the autopkgtest hardware" which offers a range of arches but it's all just server hardware.
<Saviq> robru, ack, I know it was a plan at some point, not sure where it's at
<Saviq> thanks
<robru> yw
<robru> brb
<dobey> Saviq, robru: you can run autopkgtests on a device, but i don't recall the exact invocation for doing so
<dobey> ah
<dobey> adt-run ... --- ssh -l joe -h testhost.example.com
<dobey> Saviq: https://people.debian.org/~mpitt/autopkgtest/README.running-tests.html
<Saviq> dobey, well, right, more interesting is how to declare a test so that it only runs on device, running it manually is one thing
<dobey> Saviq: in autopilot? or for autopkgtests?
<Saviq> dobey, in debian/tests
<Saviq> there are some adb-specific comments supposedly
<dobey> Saviq: right, but are you tryign to do something like "only run the autopilot tests if we're on a device" or "these specific tests inside the autopilot tests are only useful to run on a device" ?
<Saviq> the first, a whole debian/tests/foo would need to run only when we have a device to ssh to
<robru> dobey: I think he wants to say "go provision me a device to run these tests on right now" ;-)
<dobey> Saviq: got a link to the test you want to do that with?
<Saviq> dobey, unity8's autopilot tests is what I'm thinking of, no autopkgtest for those yet
<dobey> Saviq: are they only runnable under mir or something?
<Saviq> dobey, yeah, most of them only make sense under an actual unity8 session - they launch apps and such
<dobey> Saviq: ok, i was looking at stuff related to this similarly a while back, and i thought i implemented something, but i can't recall where. i'll have to poke through a few things, but i'm pretty sure i have a solution you can use
<Saviq> dobey, I'm all ears if you find something
<dobey> Saviq: as a very quick workaround, you could i suppose check for $MIR_SOCKET being set in the environment, and only run the autopilot tests when that is set
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-01-12
<morphis> robru: ping
<morphis> robru: any idea why https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-015-1-build/14/console fails even the needed dependencies are in the silo?
<robru> morphis: you have a syntax error in your control file. I commented on the mp.
<morphis> robru: oh really?
<morphis> robru: which one?
<robru> morphis: i can't remember, it was yesterday. Check your emails, there'sa review from me
<morphis> robru: ah I see, thanks
<robru> morphis: you're welcome
<morphis> robru: but generally the source build should fetch the silo content, right?
<robru> morphis: nope, why would it need to? Source build is basically just making a tarball. Build happens in ppa with deps
<morphis> robru: yes, but I am introducing a new -dev package with a package already in the ppa
<morphis> and those MP add the -dev dependency now
<robru> morphis: i don't think it matters for source build. Try it out, if it doesn't work you'll just have to do it in two different silos
<morphis> robru: ok
<Mirv> I was also thinking it shouldn't matter but then I couldn't get past the error message complaining about missing package..
<morphis> robru: seems to work
<morphis> Mirv: hard to see the dot against the comma when the display isn't the cleanest :-)
<robru> Mirv: it wasn't complaining about a missing package, it was complaining about a syntax error
<Mirv> morphis: robru: fun!
 * Mirv cleans the display
<morphis> Mirv: :-)
<morphis> robru, Mirv: now the build went through :-)
<robru> Yay
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, jibel I see that krillin device tarballs have qa granted (https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/852 )
<john-mcaleely> is it ok to push them now?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: fine with me! :)
<jibel> john-mcaleely, works for me
<john-mcaleely> ack, ack
<Elleo> trainguards: any ideas what's happening with dbus daemon seeming to constantly die when running udm tests on vivid arm64 when running udm tests in silo 24?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, (some phone calls interrupted). krililn & vegetahd now pushed
<Mirv> Elleo: let me retry the arm64 only (you shouldn't do full new builds just to rebuild one arch, but ping trainguards)
<Mirv> Elleo: but if it continues to fail, it's probably a real arm64 vivid bug that won't get a fix since vivid development is basically stopped aside from phone
<Mirv> Elleo: worked
<Elleo> Mirv: great, thanks
<rvr> mterry: ping
<mterry> rvr, hello
<rvr> mterry: Hey
<rvr> mterry: I'm trying to reproduce this bug "Device can be tricked into exposing mtp service without being unlocked first"
<rvr> mterry: When you say "Start to make an emergency call", do you mean the call itself or just entering the emergency screen?
<mterry> rvr, just entering the emergency screen
<rvr> mterry: I see. I can't reproduce it in OTA 8.5.
<mterry> rvr, hrm.  Let me try...
<rvr> mterry: Oh, I can.
<mterry> rvr, oh cool
<rvr> mterry: And it's fixed in the silo. Thanks :)
<mterry> rvr, yay!  That's a nasty one
<Elleo> jibel: silo 24 with the click reinstall regression now has a fix for the content-hub transfer breakage
<jibel> Elleo, excellent, thanks!
<Elleo> no problem :)
<jhodapp> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> jhodapp: pong
<jhodapp> sil2100, hey I am wanting to land this silo https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/832 but I'm curious if that status means it's not ready to land yet...however when I pull the trunk branch there's nothing that it's missing from upstream
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> It's a strange situation
<sil2100> ah
<sil2100> jhodapp: ok, I think I know what's up
<sil2100> jhodapp: so... I don't think it's wise to release this branch
<sil2100> jhodapp: with tvoss's last landing qtubuntu-media is now dual-landable, and this silo only releases qtubuntu-media to vivid
<jhodapp> sil2100, ok I was wondering if that might be the case...so basically reapply the changes to trunk and release that
<sil2100> jhodapp: yeah, releasing this wouldn't really revert any real changes, but it would just introduce new confusion to the fact from which branch to land
<jhodapp> sil2100, ok
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks for looking at it
<ahayzen> sil2100, for the silo45, the code was rebased from lp:qtubuntu-media/stable to lp:qtubuntu-media, does the MP need to be retargeted ? or does the branch from the ~ci-train-bot go to the correct place due to the dual-landings stuff?
<sil2100> ahayzen: hey! The merge needs to be retargetted and, to get the right changes inside, rebuilt as well
<ahayzen> sil2100, ok thanks :-) jhodapp ^^
<jhodapp> sil2100, ahayzen thanks
<jhodapp> davmor2, so for silos 36 and 45, which you already tested, we had to retarget them to trunk for dual landing since silo 22 landed which made qtubuntu-media dual landable. So, that means we had to reapprove the MRs...does this mean you want to test again before we land?
<dobey> trainguards: can someone retry https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-041/+build/8838366 please?
<sil2100> dobey: on it
<dobey> sil2100: thanks
<rvr> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> rvr, hey
<rvr> Saviq: Silo 30
<rvr> Saviq: I found an issue with camera app
<rvr> Saviq: https://trello.com/c/nAccJ8Qd/2639-854-ubuntu-landing-030-gsettings-qt-unity8-qtmir-qtubuntu-saviq
<Saviq> rvr, checking
<Saviq> can't see how this silo could've influenced that
<Saviq> it sounds more like the active/!active issue that was fixed before
<Saviq> rvr, did you confirm this was not a problem without the silo? /me flashes krillin
<rvr> Saviq: I'll check without the silo
<Saviq> rvr, tried on a mako devel-proposed with silo 30, looks like camera got stuck completely
<Saviq> and can't see the image in the msging app
<Saviq> I mean it's black
<rvr> Saviq: I can see the image, but the live view is black
<Saviq> rvr, if you rotate the phone, does the button in camera app rotate (it might be devel-proposed's issue I'm seeing, waiting for krillin/rc-proposed to flash)
<rvr> Saviq: Another problem, very hard to replicate, is that sometimes the apps won't start.
<rvr> Saviq: For example, I closed the camera app, and now I'm trying to get a new image through the content hub, but camera app won't start.
<Saviq> rvr, yeah I have the same now
<Saviq> rvr, that I think might be our fault
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/appRestart-lp1527737/+merge/281701 to be exact
<rvr> But I also have seen it with System Settings
<Saviq> rvr, can you confirm in ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log prints like "Ignoring request as the application is closing and/or queued to start"?
<rvr> qtmir.applications: ApplicationManager::onProcessStarting(appId="com.ubuntu.camera_camera") - User wants to start a new instance of an application that is still closing and is already queued to start later.
<Saviq> rvr, can you see if you have the same for settings app?
<rvr> qtmir.applications: ApplicationManager::onProcessStarting(appId="ubuntu-system-settings") - User wants to start a new instance of an application that is still closing and is already queued to start later.
<jibel> rvr, can you check if the app is crashing when you get this message and try to start it?
<jibel> rvr, it could be due to bug 1524131
<ubot5> bug 1524131 in Canonical System Image "/usr/bin/mediaplayer-app:11:__memcpy_neon:std::char_traits:std::basic_streambuf:std::basic_streambuf:std::__ostream_write" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524131
<rvr> jibel: Yes, I have crashes for both camera app and system-settings
<jibel> rvr, the app (any app not only mediaplayer) crashes, apport does it's job, and you try to restart the app but previous instance didn't yet stop running
<Saviq> jibel, rvr, I doubt it, the crash is likely unity8 rejecting the app
<Saviq> "UbuntuClientIntegration: connection to Mir server failed."
<Saviq> rvr, ok, that one we need to fix, I will pull qtmir from the silo and have a look at the content hub exchange
<rvr> Saviq: Ok
<Saviq> rvr, thanks and sorry about that
<rvr> Saviq: No problem
<Saviq> rvr, I can confirm the black camera on krillin without the silo
<rvr> Saviq: So different bug
<Saviq> rvr, it actually crashed for me
<Saviq> might be what uncovered the other issue
<Saviq> and yeah, that's jibel's crash
<Saviq> but it uncovered a problem in the qtmir change
<Saviq> trainguards, please remove qtmir and qtmir-gles from silo 30
<sil2100> Saviq: on it
<Saviq> rvr, IMO after ↑↑ is done the silo is OK to go, the change was isolated in qtmir, and the camera app crash is what jibel mentioned
<sil2100> Saviq: removed
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<rvr> Saviq: Let me know when you have checked, and I'll redo the silo tests.
<Saviq> rvr, Ready for QA
<Saviq> I had the camera issue without the silo
<rvr> Saviq: Me too
<Saviq> and behaves the same with silo
<Saviq> I mean without qtmir it behaves the same now with silo as without it
<Saviq> rvr, FWIW your re-test really doesn't need to be a full one, qtmir was definitely the broken change and everything else was fine IIUC?
<rvr> Saviq: Yes, everything else was fine.
<Saviq> rvr, black image after content hub seems to be a xenial issue then
<rvr> I created a bug report for the black camera issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1533292
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1533292 in Canonical System Image "Black screen after switching from camera-app" [Undecided,New]
<rvr> jibel: ^
<jibel> rvr, I think this is known
<jibel> hm, maybe not
<rvr> jibel: In OTA 8.5, camera app closes when the image is returned to the messaging app
<rvr> So something has changed
<jibel> rvr, the camera must be launched before you start the test?
<jibel> rvr, I cannot reproduce your case
<rvr> jibel: Nope
<rvr> jibel: I start the messaging app, tap to new message
<rvr> jibel: tap to get an image, select camera app, take a photo
<rvr> jibel: tap the tick button to return the image to messaging app
<jibel> rvr, yeah, that's what I did, I definitely cannot reproduce. I'll reflash
<rvr> jibel: In rc-proposed, I can switch back to camera app, but it's in black
<rvr> jibel: In OTA 8.4, I cannot switch back to camera app, it is closed
<rvr> 8.5
<jibel> rvr, on rc-proposed the camera app closes when I tap the tick
<rvr> jibel: Hmmmmmm... krillin or arale?
<jibel> rvr, both
<rvr> o_O
<rvr> Trying in krillin
<rvr> jibel: I can reproduce it in krillin
<rvr> current build number: 227
<rvr> device name: krillin
<rvr> channel: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<jibel> rvr, I'm reflahsing the krillin
<rvr> camera-app eventually crashes, but I won't call that a proper "close"
<jhodapp> jibel, ping
<Saviq> rvr, jibel, that's likely why it doesn't close, it crashes and stays around until apport does its thing
<Saviq> but is stuck all that time, you can see by the panel being on screen and button not rotating when you rotate the phone
<awe_> robru, looks like the old ps-jenkins, and now ci-train-bot seems to leave old ofono merge branches in development state after merging. It's probably due to the way the project was setup.  Just wanted to check with you first before I manually clean them up ( ie. by changing status to 'Merged' )?
<awe_> https://code.launchpad.net/ofono
<robru> awe_: setting branches as merged is launchpad's job, nothing to do with the train. if they don't say merged then I highly doubt they've been merged.
<awe_> take a look
<awe_> I think it's the way the train merges things
<awe_> or as I said, how we set things up for ofono
<awe_> the packages were definitely released
<awe_> by CI
<robru> awe_: what I'm seeing is a lot of branches that have dozens of commits that are not in lp:ofono
<awe_> lp:ofono is not our upstream
<awe_> lp:~phablet-team/ofono/ubuntu
<robru> awe_: well then that might explain it then
<awe_> the commits did get merged in that branch, as expected
<awe_> I'm not sure if it's possible and/or worth fixing it so that the right thing happens for future merges.  I just wanted to change the status of the branches manually without first *asking*.
<awe_> ;D
<robru> awe_: i guess you need to make lp:ofono be the development target and then lp will automatically recognize that stuff has been merged and mark it as such
<robru> awe_: I'm not really familiar with the details, all I know is that this Just Works for everybody else and I've never had to care about it before today
<awe_> I don't want to do that ( at least not right now ).  So if you have no objects to me just changing the status on those branches to 'Merged' manually, we'll leave it at that
<robru> awe_: sure
<awe_> k
<awe_> thanks
<robru> yw
<jhodapp> jibel, for silos 36 and 45, davmor2 already tested them for landing only in vivid but I had to re-merge against trunk due to silo 22 landing which enabled qtubuntu-media to be dual landing. Does davmor2 need to retest the silos even though he already approved them?
<robru> bblunh
<robru> *bblunch
<cjwatson> awe_,robru: Right, when a branch is pushed, LP looks through all merge proposals that have that branch as their target, and for each such MP, if the tip revision of the target branch has the tip revision of the source branch as an ancestor, then it's marked as merged.
<cjwatson> There's some refinement around that but that's basically it.
<robru> cjwatson: is there any reason that would only work when the target is lp:foo instead of lp:~team/foo/bar ?
<robru> attente: just run the 'build' job to generate that diff ^
<cjwatson> robru: not in general; perhaps the merge target is simply wrong
<robru> cjwatson: dunno, he said he confirmed the source branches are merged in the target branch he wants to use
<robru> cjwatson: hm actually I guess none of these are being marked as merged. odd https://code.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot
<robru> cjwatson: oh you know what it is? train doesn't "merge" the branches, it just pushes them to the destination. maybe that's why?
<dobey> robru: the ~ci-train-bot branches don't have MPs
<robru> dobey: that might explain a thing or two
<dobey> robru: so yes, it's just pushing one branch to another destination; that will not result in the branch being pushed from as 'merged' just as when you branch lp:foo and push it to lp:~user/foo/bar lp:foo doesn't have its status changed
<dobey> robru: if the ~ci-train-bot branches are meant to be temprorary things for the silo builds, the "clean and merge" stuff should probably delete them after pushing to the target
<robru> dobey: oh, you think deleting is the way to go? I assumed they had some forensic value for keeping around.
<attente> this is a new source package, so i'm not sure what the diff would look like other than the whole source package
<dobey> robru: well, if you want to keep them around, i guess manually set the status to Merged on it
<robru> attente: in that case the diff will just be blank but the train is fussy about having that so please run the build job.
<attente> ok
<attente> do i need to specify any of these options for generating the diff?
<cjwatson> robru: that still involves the tip of the source being in the target's ancestry (trivially)
<cjwatson> but if there are no MPs, that ends up being rather different.  anyway, on a call
<robru> attente: no just run the build job with no options. the options are mostly for recovering from various errors that happen, first time you run it is almost always all blank.
<dobey> awe_, robru: so yeah, the landing-XXX branches hanging around is not related to the project setup. it's a CI train issue
<robru> curse you dobey! I was happy to blame it on awe_
<dobey> lol
<dobey> robru: well, if you just avoided pushing those things to launchpad, and used tarmac to do the merging, it wouldn't be an issue ;)
<awe_> robru, lol
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-01-13
<morphis> sil2100: ping
<sil2100> morphis: pong
<morphis> sil2100: time for an upload?
<sil2100> morphis: sure thing!
<morphis> sil2100: great!
<sil2100> jibel: hey! For your decoder-ring - I slightly changed the path of commitlogs, they're now following the full channel/device path
<sil2100> jibel: so http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en/krillin/ for krillin, for instance
<sil2100> jibel: you can change it for all as I copied over all those that were already generated to the new path
<jibel> sil2100, you have a commit log for each build now?
<jibel> sil2100, done
<jibel> sil2100, http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu/mako/337.commitlog says krillin on the first line
<sil2100> jibel: yeah, those are symlinks ;)
<sil2100> jibel: to save up space
<jibel> sil2100, ah ok
<sil2100> I generate for krillin and then link up all the rest automatically, since the rootfs is shared
<sil2100> I'll remove the device name from the commitlog I think
<sil2100> For the future ones at least
<robru> jibel: sil2100: I'll likely be rolling out the big new britney changes (gating qa queue on britney approval) first thing tomorrow morning. almost did it today but got hung up on some firewall issues & lack of webops vanguard
<sil2100> robru: excellent, ACK!
<jibel> robru, awesome.
<jibel> robru, morning which timezone?
<sil2100> I would suspect the US TZ
<robru> jibel: sil2100 yeah sorry, morning US west
<robru> sil2100: is http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml down for you? i can't seem to access it.
<sil2100> robru: hm... down here as well
<robru> sil2100: might want to follow that up with somebody. ;-) I'm off! goodnight
<sil2100> Goodnight :)
<jibel> sil2100, robru pitti said it's under maintenance and autopkgtest will be down until 9:45UTC or so
<robru> ah ok
<Saviq> sil2100, Icanhaspublish on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/854 please
<sil2100> On it!
<sil2100> Saviq: ping! https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_card_creator_test/+merge/282187 needs approval
<Saviq> sil2100, oops
<Saviq> sil2100, done
<Mirv> so many qtubuntu-media landings...
<Mirv> sil2100: so is that what you published to xenial now identical to silo 036 and should the silo 036 now be manually merged or what?
<Mirv> so that 045 can be rebuilt
<sil2100> Mirv: it's a dual silo landing so I landed it, I would first wait for it to migrate and auto-merge - would there be a reason for this not to migrate and auto-merge?
<Mirv> sil2100: ah I guess train is just lagging since it claims vivid is in release pocket but xenial is just only built (https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/832)
<Mirv> sil2100: I was just confused
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, 0.8.0+16.04.20160112.1-0ubuntu1 is in xenial as per https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu-media (not fully acknowledged yet)
<sil2100> So all seems to be good
<Mirv> sil2100: I thought train would say "Publishing" until it finds something else
<sil2100> I would suppose so too, but I guess it was 'Publishing' until the status update job kicked in
<Mirv> yeah, now it ran again
<oSoMoN> ToyKeeper, thanks for testing silo 6, I answered your questions in the trello card
<karni> Hi guys. Got a question (this is purely from technical/project POV, I don't need convincing CI train is good - I know it ;) ) - what are other advantages of making use of CI train other than automated test runs, pre-merge tests, auto landing. Is it that QA is involved with possibly manual testing the silos of the projects making use of the CI train?
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks for landing silo 36
<Saviq> trainguards, can we please force-merge https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/854, it's only waiting for gsettings-qt which didn't migrate because of flaky click scope tests (bug #1532358)
<ubot5> bug 1532358 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "flaky autopkgtests cause migration issues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532358
<oSoMoN> ToyKeeper, are you still looking at https://trello.com/c/Z1LL7md3/2647-834-ubuntu-landing-006-webbrowser-app-osomon ?
<jibel> oSoMoN, she's offline
<oSoMoN> jibel, that’s unfortunate, do you know until when?
<jibel> oSoMoN, 9 or 10PM UTC or so
<jibel> oSoMoN, according to her comments the silo can land though
<oSoMoN> jibel, cool, that’s what I thought, but wanted her to mark it passed. Can you do that maybe?
<jibel> rvr, once you're done with the camera, can you have a quick look at silo 6 and confirm that it can lands?
<jibel> -s
<oSoMoN> cheers
<sil2100> Saviq: let me take a look at that
<rvr> jibel: Sure
<Wellark> trainguards: I and dobey need a manual upload of qtpurchasing to silo 41 soon
<sil2100> Wellark: ok
<Wellark> dobey: could you prepare a branch of lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtpurchasing-opensource-src which has the latest code as distro patch?
<Wellark> you can get the diff for the distro patch by diffing libpay branch  against  upstream 5.6 branch
<Wellark> git://code.qt.io/qt/qtpurchasing.git
<dobey> <- not a git expert
<Wellark> git remote add qt git://code.qt.io/qt/qtpurchasing.git
<Wellark> git diff remotes/qt/5.6
<Wellark>    > distro.patch
<dobey> nope
<dobey> Wellark: can you do that bit? i need to go geet lunch
<Wellark> dobey: ack
<dobey> and git <whatver> --help is not helpful
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> bbiab
<cjwatson> possibly forgot "git remote update qt" in there
<Wellark> right
<Wellark> true.
<cjwatson> I don't think "git remote add" actually fetches anything
<cjwatson> (though it has an -f option to do so)
<Wellark> damn.. upstream made some updates as well
<Wellark> nothing that affects us, though
<Wellark> but the orig.tar.gz gets outdated
<Wellark> will need to figure out how to generate the diff from older upstream commit
<Wellark> brb
<Wellark> Mirv: still around?
<Mirv> Wellark: not really, but I noticed what you discussed and bzr push:d latest xenial uploads to the packaging branch which I had forgot
<Wellark> dobey: looks OK? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/kubuntu-packaging/qt-purchasing-packaging/+merge/282479
<dobey> Wellark: .gitignore being in there is weird, but otherwise yeah
<Wellark> sil2100: could you grab lp:~unity-api-team/kubuntu-packaging/qt-purchasing-packaging and manually upload qtpurchasing for silo 41, thnx
<jibel> charles, sil2100 do you know what is the status of silo 53? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/507  It is QA required/needs rebuild but the bug it fixes is fixed since OTA7. Is it obsolete?
<dobey> jibel: that probably doesn't need QA, but does apparently need to land in xenial/trunk still
<dobey> the fix looks like it only landed in 15.04
<dobey> i guess because wily was frozen at the time
<jibel> dobey, okay, it should be retargeted to xenial then
<dobey> jibel: yeah i just did that
<jibel> dobey, thanks
<dobey> and trying to rebuild it now
<dobey> oh wow
<dobey> someone decided to hate irccloud
<sil2100> Wellark: on it! Sorry, had to do some errands since it's a bit past my time ;)
<sil2100> Wellark: hm, where can I fetch the tarball from?
<sil2100> Wellark: since it doesn't seem to be available anywhere I know
<dobey> sil2100: btw, can you delete the wily build from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-053/+packages ?
<Wellark> sil2100: should be in overlay ppa, or xenial repo etc. etc
<Wellark> Mirv: --^
<dobey> or i guess wily will just get ignored
<Wellark> sil2100: did you manage to find it?
<sil2100> Wellark: the patches don't seem to apply cleanly...
<sil2100> Wellark: btw. where is this supposed to go?
<sil2100> Wellark: since the bzr branch seems to target xenial, and the same version is in xenial already?
<sil2100> Wellark: if you meant uploading this to vivid, I will take the xenial version simply and re-target to vivid and push it there
<sil2100> But usually for such things a ready source package would be best
<dobey> sil2100: we will need a package for xenial, and then the same package uploaded for vivid-ovleray with ~15.04.1 or such appended to the version #
<sil2100> dobey: but why for xenial if xenial already has the version?
<dobey> sil2100: xenial doesn't already have the new patch
<dobey> sil2100: i guess you're confused because the MP doesn't change debian/changelog :)
<sil2100> dobey: Wellark pointed me to lp:~unity-api-team/kubuntu-packaging/qt-purchasing-packaging which only has the already-released changelog
<sil2100> ...
<sil2100> So how am I supposed to upload that? I didn't make the change so how am I supposed to know what changed?
<dobey> sil2100: let me see if i can find the e-mail from a few months ago describing how we should ask you guys for uploads
<sil2100> dobey: what morphis and others do is that they prepare source packages which we dput for them
<sil2100> If I'm not a package maintainer and didn't prepare the changes there, it's really strange for me to fill in the changelog details
<dobey> sil2100: sure. i mean there is i think some annoying process here because we have to ship stuff as a distro patch to a qt lib that we ship backported from qt 5.6
<sil2100> Anyway, I need to go off now, once the package is settled please poke robru - he should help you in this timezone then
<robru> I'm here
<dobey> sil2100: right. thanks
<dobey> robru: hi! :)
<robru> dobey: ahoy
<dobey> robru: so, first question should be easy for you
<dobey> robru: can you delete the wily package from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-053/+packages please?
<robru> dobey: yes. and done
<dobey> robru: great. thanks
<robru> you're welcoe
<dobey> robru: ok, so how exactly do i hand you source packages to upload to a silo ppa?
<robru> dobey: easiest for me is if you have it in a PPA, I can copy it over.
<dobey> ok
<dobey> robru: do you copy the binaries, or just the source and rebuild?
<robru> dobey: depends if your ppa is devirt or not.
<robru> dobey: (generally, your ppa is not devirt and i rebuild from source)
<dobey> robru: ok, yeah. i don't know if this one is or not
<robru> dobey: devirt is a thing you have to specifically request, so if you don't know, i probably isn't
<dobey> robru: but if it's going to rebuild from source anyway, i guess i don't have to wait until it finishes building
<dobey> robru: well, i didn't create the PPA
<robru> dobey: sure don't! what ppa?
<dobey> robru: need https://launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/+archive/ubuntu/dev-build-5/+packages copied to silo 41 ppa
<robru> dobey: both xenial and vivid?
<dobey> robru: yes
<dobey> well, both sources "copied to same series"
<robru> dobey: right. done
<dobey> robru: awesome, thanks!
<robru> dobey: you're welcome
<Wellark> robru, dobey: sorry, had some dinner
<Wellark> so yeah, that branch only contains the debian path that has changed
<Wellark> I didn't touch the debian/changelog
<dobey> Wellark: we're already done there
<Wellark> ok. good
<Wellark> thanks!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-01-14
<dobey> trainguards: hi, can someone click retry on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-041/+build/8845368 please? thanks
<robru> dobey: on it
<robru> dobey: big train rollout today, let me know if you have any issues
<dobey> robru: ok, thanks. yeah, i came back from dinner/etc, and saw the request page changed
<dobey> was slightly startling :)
<robru> dobey: haha, auto reload feature waiting ;-)
<robru> Working
<Mirv> robru: \o/ for Lander Signoff / QA Signoff
<robru> Mirv: sorry that took so long ;-)
<Mirv> no problem!
<morphis> sil2100, Mirv: morning! time for another silo-upload? :-)
<sil2100> morphis: sure thing!
<morphis> sil2100: great
<jibel> tvoss, ^ it worked, proposed-migration passed and QA status changed to ready, the card should be added to the qa board in 8 min
<rvr> mardy: ping
<tvoss> jibel, ack
<morphis> sil2100: looks like I am running into corner cases everytime :-)
<morphis> sil2100: I am right that I can't add a vivid-only MP and a xenial-only MP to a dual-landing silo, right?
<sil2100> morphis: hey, yeah... sadly that's not possible, dual landings are either manual uploads or one MP for both :)
<morphis> perfect
<morphis> sil2100: then I will need three silos ...
<mardy> rvr: pong
<rvr> mardy: Silo 34
<rvr> mardy: There are two programs now installing for Account Tester. What is SASL?
<mardy> rvr: you can ignore that, it's not relevant for this silo
<mardy> rvr: use the non SASL one
<rvr> mardy: Ah, good. Then it's ok :)
<dbarth> hey trainguards, i need help to upload an oxide release into a silo
<dbarth> this is https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/871 (ie silo 048)
<Mirv> dbarth: just give the info what needs to be copied
<Mirv> not mozilla-security ppa this time it seems
<morphis> Mirv, sil2100: time for another upload?
<Mirv> morphis: sure
<morphis> Mirv: great
 * sil2100 is AFKish for lunch now
 * davmor2 bets sil2100 isn't really away and it just pretending
<dobey> sil2100: hi. the trust-store dual-landing branch in itself is't critical, but we have it along with some other critical changes to trust-store in the pay-service silo, so that we can land them all together rather than having complexity of landing multiple trust-store silos and then blocking the pay-service changes on those landing first.
<sil2100> dobey: hm, ok - need to consult this with some other core-devs
<sil2100> But I suppose we could conditionally land it + fill in a bug as we did for media-hub then
<dobey> ok
<davmor2> sil2100, jibel: both silo 40 and 46 I've marked as qa approved but I've not seen a notice here to tell charles and tvoss is the bot a bit broken now?
<charles> davmor2, I appreciate the manual ack, then :-)
<sil2100> davmor2: the bot is probably b0rken (e.g. not updated)
<davmor2> sil2100: okay add it to the list so it isn't forgotten ;)
<sil2100> davmor2: you'd have to poke robru about that, I don't know much abut the bot ;)
<sil2100> robru: ^
 * sil2100 goes off to publish stuff now
<jibel> davmor2, the 'ready for qa' queue is empty then
<davmor2> sil2100: I don't care who you blame, it's landing stuff so it's all your fault ;)
<jibel> popey, do you know what this request is https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/342 ? seems old
<davmor2> jibel: unless our bot needs updating to create new tickets of course :)
<popey> it is old.
<tvoss> davmor2, my irc nick does not correspond to my launchpad nick
<popey> i will re-submit
<popey> (a new one)
<davmor2> tvoss: no there was no announcement I checked
<jibel> sil2100, and what it https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/115 ? it is also marked ready for qa
<jibel> is*
<jibel> popey, okay I removed the status ready for qa
<davmor2> tvoss: see the one above I expected something similar for qa approved which would ping you and sil2100 so you can land it
<sil2100> jibel: well, robru mentioned something about old silos possibly having some erroneous statuses
<jibel> sil2100, k, i'll remove the status ready for qa too
<sil2100> Thanks!
<jibel> Yay, ready for QA = 'No Results'
<robru> Blah, need to clear lander signoff when ppa gets rebuilt
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Hey, when I try setting "QA Signoff" to "N/A", it keeps resetting back to "Required".  Is this expected?
<robru> ChrisTownsend: yep, the train is enforcing qa states, anything that targets the phone requires qa
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Oh...
<robru> ChrisTownsend: i meant to take it a step further and only let qa people set that field, but didn't get around to it yet
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Alright.  I'll see what we need to do about QA then.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Thanks
<robru> ChrisTownsend: you'll have to explain to a qa person why you think you don't need qa and get them to just approve it without reading anything
<robru> ChrisTownsend: yw
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Alright
<robru> "Without testing anything" (on mobile)
<robru> ChrisTownsend: to clarify, it was always a requirement that anything targeting the phone requires qa, it's just that the train was on the honor system before and now it's more rigidly enforcing rules
<ChrisTownsend> robru: I understand.  It's just that Libertine is only on the PD image right now, so it's not on the proper phone image.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: pd?
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Pocket Desktop image.
<robru> Ah
<robru> ChrisTownsend: i guess just let qa know that it's not in the images then they can rubberstamp it
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Right, just trying to figure out who to let know so we can get this moving as it fixes a very critical issue holding up MWC stuff.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: probably jibel or davmor2
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, thanks
<robru> You're welcome
<rvr> sil2100: meeting?
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Britney sign off failed for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/875.  Is this something I need to be concerned about?
<robru> ChrisTownsend: the excuses page says you have an unsatisfiable depends, so yeah you're going to want to figure that out...
<robru> ChrisTownsend: i mean i suppose it's possible that it's a false positive but if you publish the silo in this state it will most likely just get stuck in proposed, so this is an early warning for you
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Hmm, ok, I'll look into it, but it's the unsatisfiable depends causing the failures, right?
<robru> ChrisTownsend: yup. Note that there's two in vivid and one in xenial
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Right, ok.  I think the Vivid one we've accounted for in the past.  Need to check out why the powerpc one is complaining.  Thanks!
<robru> ChrisTownsend: you're welcome
<charles> yay
<dobey> robru: where to the autopkgtests for britney signoff run?
<robru> dobey: in bileto
<robru> dobey: no wait
<robru> dobey: the *autopkgtest* are run in the standard autopkgtest hardware, same as proposed-migration
<robru> dobey: bileto is just running britney which triggers them
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> ok, i think i found the ones triggered by my silo on running now
<robru> dobey: yeah the 'running' page is a bit of a maze
<dobey> hmm, would be nice if it was a bit more optimized
<dobey> having N things in a silo that all trigger different autopkgtest runs for the same package N times is a bit much.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: If I rebuild a silo, does the britney test automatically start again?
<robru> dobey: raise that with pitti
<dobey> omg it takes 1.5hrs to run unity8 autopkgtests?!
<robru> ChrisTownsend: as long as the lander signoff is 'Approved' then britney will continuously run and continuously notice new packages & trigger new tests, yeah
<dobey> robru: yeah, maybe i'll file a bug. the PPA is added in both, so the sames packages should be installed in both executions anyway.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Hmm, ok.  I've been waiting for a bit and I don't see any evidence that is running again.  How long should I wait?
<robru> ChrisTownsend: it currently takes britney about 30m to run, and it's triggered in 5 minute intervals, so generally I'd expect it to update every 35 minutes for the time being.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: which request?
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok...now it says it's running.  I'm just not patient enough:)
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Thanks
<robru> hehe
<dobey> hmm
<Saviq> fginther, read my email further down
<fginther> Saviq, regarding them "showing up as you go deeper"?
<Saviq> fginther, yeah
<Saviq> fginther, so you can discover what jobs were triggered from a particular run, not even going up to project, finding the downstream ones and matching them
<fginther> Saviq, but can they be found programmatically through the API? That's the problem I see at the moment
<Saviq> fginther, https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/lp-unity8-1-ci/73/api/json?depth=4&pretty=true
<Saviq> fginther, look for "triggeredBuilds"
<Saviq> or rather, look at them
<fginther> oh
<Saviq> depth could be an arg to voteOnMergeProposal
<fginther> I see it now, interesting
<fginther> yeah, that would be the way to go. Add the extra "depth=4" to the url and then parse through the triggeredBuilds
<fginther> of course the older version of the plugin doesn't output 'triggeredBuilds'
<fginther> but that may be a don't care
<Saviq> we could leave the current support as is
<fginther> Saviq, yes, that shouldn't be too difficult to support both
<Saviq> fginther, do you remember, when we were collecting test results from unity8's qmluitests, what was used to parse them? I have the xunit plugin here but have trouble selecting the right parser
<fginther> Saviq, they are parsed as JUnit results
<fginther> "Publish JUnit test result report"
<dobey> robru: ok, so i guess this new thing isn't handling the "always failed" situation?
<dobey> robru: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/780 says "Failed" but there are no failures that weren't "always failed" in the excuses page
 * Saviq needs to touch them all, d'oh :/
<dobey> hmm, oh weird s390x thing on xenial
<robru> dobey: yeah, failures include autopkgtest regressions but also anything 'Not considered' for any other reason
<Saviq> fginther, do you know what "Test reports were found but none of them are new." is about?
<Saviq> ... is 53 sec old ORLY?
<dobey> bah, bloody s390x
<fginther> Saviq, not sure. I thought it checked the timestamps of the files as they were parsed in case they were left in the workspace from an old build
<Saviq> fginther, well, yeah, I touched them all... 53 sec old is "not new"?
<Saviq> unless it compares with job start
<fginther> comparing with the job start would make sense
<Saviq> \o/
<Saviq> seems I just overcomplicated things
<Saviq> with the xUnit plugin
<fginther> Saviq, FWIW, pretty much everything we did could be consumed by the JUnit parser
<Saviq> fginther, not by the xUnit parser for JUnit format, apparently ;)
<fginther> :-)
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Sorry to keep bothering you, but another question.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: please, go ahead
<ChrisTownsend> robru: The britney test has failed again, but the log links still point to the old failures.  Does it take a bit for those logs to be updated?
<robru> ChrisTownsend: the logs are updated at the same time the status on the ticket is set. what ticket is it?
<robru> ChrisTownsend: you might be looking at a cached page, try reloading?
<ChrisTownsend> robru: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/875
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ah, ok, it was cached.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: I'm seeing "python3-libertine-chroot/arm64 unsatisfiable Depends: proot" in vivid
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Yeah, that is expected.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: is that package in the overlay ppa but not in vivid proper or something?
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Um, let me check on that.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: the way it's currently set up is that as long as that failure stays there, the request will be marked as a failure, but if you go to publish it it'll probably be fine because vivid doesn't go through -proposed when publishing, it's just copied directly to the ppa.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: No, the arm64 proot is not in the PPA nor the main archive.
<dobey> robru: so if i added another MP and built it in my silo, the britney stuff will pick it up ~35min after it's published in the PPA or what?
<robru> dobey: yeah thereabouts.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, thanks again.
<robru> dobey: there's timing issues, like I've seen it where britney will run *just* before your binaries get published, and it'll report everything as a failure "no binaries on any arch" or whatever, then it'll fix itself 35 min later.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: you're welcome
<dobey> robru: yeah, cron jobs will always have weird race issues like that
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Now that I'm satisfied with this, do I leave QA Signoff as Required?
<dobey> ugh, and like 2/3 of the x86 ppa builders are gone
<robru> ChrisTownsend: I guess so. technically you could set it to 'approved' but that's probably a bad habit to get in...
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ready seems appropriate, but it keeps getting set back to Required.
<dobey> hmm, although lp builders says those are all virtual
<robru> ChrisTownsend: yeah it can't be ready unless britney approves and britney isn't going to approve it.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ah, ok.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Thanks
<robru> ChrisTownsend: you're welcome
<dobey> but doesn't show any builders for non-virt x86
<ChrisTownsend> ubuntu-qa: Hi, anyone disagree about no QA needed for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/875 and just setting it to Approved?
<kgunn> robru: hey, is there a way to rebuild on train for one specific arch on one specific target archive ?
<kgunn> like in case the build failed and it might be a fluke
<robru> kgunn: yes! all you have to do is ask me ;-)
<kgunn> robru: sweet! silo 36 amd64 for vivid
<robru> kgunn: one sec
<robru> kgunn: ok it's started apparently the x86 builders are stressed today so it might be slower than usual to build.
<kgunn>  np, thanks
<robru> you're welcome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-01-15
<robru> barf
<Saviq> robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/877 has Britney status "Failed", but results are all "In progress", that expected?
<Saviq> or did excuses not get updated (they do seem old-ish)
<robru> Saviq: probably cached, try reloading the page
<robru> Saviq: i see regressions in there
<Saviq> d'oh
<Saviq> robru, looks like Cache-Control or something could be in order
<Saviq> but woo, pass for unity8
<Saviq> -ish
<robru> Saviq: yeah i dunno, it's just using the flask default, file a bug? lp:bileto
<robru> Saviq: oh man, are these the first unity8 passes ever? I heard they had always failed
<Saviq> robru, yup, they are
<robru> Sweeeeeeet
<Saviq> that's almost 1100 tests
<Saviq> xenial not looking great, but we'll get there
 * Saviq just enabled autopkgtest in Jenkaas, so some progress
<Saviq> unfortunately results are different between that and Britney
<Saviq> looks like a lot of flakiness on xenial
<Saviq> or on armhf
<Saviq> bug #1534412
<ubot5> bug 1534412 in Bileto "Britney results are not cache-controlled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534412
<Saviq> 3am... time for bed, especially since flying in 27h
<robru> Saviq: good night
<pstolowski> sil2100, jibel hello, a potentially serious regression - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1534541 - it unclear to me yet if it's a problem with shell plugin or something else. also reproducible for me 100%, but not for tsdgeos
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1534541 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "Dash doesn't accept input (appears frozen) after youtube scope auth" [Critical,New]
<pstolowski> sil2100, jibel would be good to get some more people check it. should be tested with youtube scope, ubuntu store works fine for example.
<sil2100> pstolowski: would be nice if we could get someone else reproducing it as well
<jibel> pstolowski, okay, we'll try to reproduce
<pstolowski> jibel, sil2100 thanks! will try to get somebody from my team test it as well (we're decimated at this moment a bit, some left for the sprint already)
<jibel> pstolowski, nice bug. Confirmed
<pstolowski> :(
<sil2100> :<
<jibel> pstolowski, it's like the dash doesn't receive any input
<jibel> the launcher is still responding
<pstolowski> yes
<jibel> pstolowski, did you try on stable?
<pstolowski> jibel, no, i'm on rc-proposed
<jibel> davmor2, or rvr could you test bug 1534541 on stable to confirm that it's a regression?
<ubot5> bug 1534541 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "Dash doesn't accept input (appears frozen) after youtube scope auth" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534541
<rvr> jibel: Checking
<rvr> pstolowski: jibel: I didn't get any freeze in arale rc-proposed 220
<pstolowski> rvr, thanks
<rvr> pstolowski: YouTube showed the latests results and I could go back to the Dash fine
<rvr> jibel: But you were able to reproduce it :-/
<jibel> rvr, you removed the google account before the test?
<rvr> jibel: Didn't have any account at all
<jibel> k
<pstolowski> jibel, are you on krillin?
<jibel> pstolowski, yes
<jibel> pstolowski, I'll test on stable but cannot reflash it right now
<pstolowski> jibel, ok, hm... tsdgeos wasn't able to reproduce either, and he is on meizu i think
<jibel> lets have someone from kgunn's team have a look
<pstolowski> jibel, and i'm on krillin too
<popey> jibel, i have a music app click request - https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/884 - there's known issues linked in an etherpad doc in there which need consideration.
<popey> one is quite the blocker and exists in media-hub
<popey> I know jim worked on it last night, don't know if he got a fix, but it's on that side of things rather than music itself.
<popey> ahayzen, ^
<ahayzen> popey, correct, thanks :-)
<popey> thanks
<jibel> popey, thanks. Pat targeted the blocking bug to OTA10
<popey> yeah, I saw :(
<jibel> worth discussing at the RTM meeting
<jibel> popey, do you know if Jim has an idea how to fix it?
<popey> I think he knows why it happens, but don't know if he's got a plan to fix.
<jibel> popey, it happens with any notification sound too?
<popey> yeah
<popey> so if you get an sms it clears the queue
<popey> which isn't great
<jibel> okay, that's bad
<jibel> we should get a fix for this ota
<ahayzen> popey, note, it seemed to be anything on the alert role...the testcase was taking a photo from the camera
<ahayzen> popey, i haven't been able to check if a SMS does, but i would assume it does
<popey> jibel, this is only a problem if we land _this_ music app update
<popey> although other music apps in the store could be affected if this bg playlists stuff lands right ahayzen ?
<ahayzen> popey, yeah anything that uses bgplaylists, eg podbird might
<jibel> popey, right but then it means we cannot land this music app before ota9.5 or 10
<popey> yes
<popey> which would be a real pain
<jibel> and all the work on bgplaylist was also to allow this music app to land
<popey> They are somewhat tied together, yeah.
<davmor2> popey: does the same thing happen if you have an alarm go off or a phone call
<popey> no
<popey> music pauses and comes back
<ahayzen> popey, yeah an alarm works which is interesting
<popey> But yes, taking a photo broke it
<ahayzen> popey, the cases we found were taking a picture with the shutter sound and taking a screenshot IIRC ?
<popey> yes
<popey> i dont have a sim in this phone so can't test sms
<ahayzen> same, and if i switched i don't have another phone to send from :-)
<popey> i can send you one :)
<ahayzen> haha OK, let me sim it up and reboot
<jibel> I'd block on any notification sound, we can discuss if it happens only with the camera
<ahayzen> jibel, so we just found 3 cases...
<ahayzen> 1) with SMS the music kept going and seemed fine
<ahayzen> 2) the telegram notification caused the music to stop, but the queue didn't empty (it remained intact)
<ahayzen> 3) from the camera shutter sound/screenshot sound the music stops and the queue empties
 * ahayzen will add to the bug
<jibel> thanks
<jibel> popey, is it ready for qa or you need more testing on your side?
<popey> I spent a lot of time testing it yesterday, and the only issue I found was the one we were just discussing.
<popey> I don't doubt davmor2 will show me up though :)
<jibel> okay, so we can probably start reviewing it today
<jibel> rvr, thanks for the camera
<jibel> sil2100, the bot is not fixed?
<jibel> bfiller, silo 50 / camera approved
<rvr> jibel: You're welcome
<sil2100> jibel: I poked robru yesterday, but maybe he didn't find the time for it
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: Hey, we need QA Signoff for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/875.  I made a note in the ticket, but in short, it's not in the normal phone image, only in the Pocket Desktop image, so we don't think QA is really required for it.
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, right but you have to fix the unmet dep on vivid/arm64
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-013/excuses.html
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: It's always been that way.
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: proot doesn't exist for arm64 in Vivid.  I guess if we have to, we can add a newer proot in the overlay that builds for amr64.
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, it doesn't exist because it FTBFS https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/proot/5.1.0-1vivid1/+build/7022256
<jibel> someone has to fix it I suppose
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: It's fixed in Wily and later.
<bregma> sounds like makework to fix a bug in a target arch that is never used anywhere
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: But what I'm saying is that we've released Libertine in the overlay without this dependency with no issues.  We aren't targeting arm64 any ways.
<jibel> well, it's a supported arch isn't it?
<bregma> hmm, there may be a simple fix, lemme dig
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: Couldn't we just syn proot from wily into the overlay.
<ChrisTownsend> ?
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: Are dependencies also satisfied by packages in the overlay?
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: I'm saying with we sync a fixed proot to the overlay, will things be happy?
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: Or does it have to be in the archive?
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, yes silos are tested with the overlay enabled
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: Ok.
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: Ok, I'll work on requesting a sync for wily proot into the overlay and rebuild the libertine silo to make it happy.
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, okay, when it passes proposed-migration, it'll be marked ready for qa and someone from the qa team will take it from there
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: Ok, thanks
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: Where is the citrain instructions kept now?  Seems wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain just redirects to requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com now.
<Wellark> davmor2: about testing silo 41
<Wellark> the app is mentioned in the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/pay-service
<Wellark> "org.qtproject.qthangman"
<Mirv> ChrisTownsend: I agree it'd be nice to have a top page with something meaningful. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess is the documentation
<davmor2> Wellark: ah cool thanks missed that I look after I covered this one
<ChrisTownsend> Mirv: lol, ok, thanks!
<Mirv> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LandingTeam is kind of the top page
 * ChrisTownsend Bookmarks that page
<davmor2> Wellark: I figured there was one maybe I was looking at the wrong wiki page though
<Wellark> davmor2: NP. where are you located?
<Wellark> as in: how much working hours you have left?
<davmor2> Wellark: loads of time
<Wellark> davmor2: ok. I can help you then after my lunch if anything goes sour
<Wellark> as can dobey
<davmor2> Wellark: UK finish at 20:00
<Wellark> thanks!
<davmor2> Wellark: yeah I was kinda waiting on dobey to figure it out so thanks for the heads up :)
<ChrisTownsend> Mirv: Ok, I'm a little lost.  I'd like a package from xenial synced into the overlay.  How would I go about doing that?
<Mirv> ChrisTownsend: put ubuntu,xenial in to Sync Source field and wanted packages to Source Package Names.
<Mirv> sorry, I need to leave now, and sil_2100 is slightly unavailable too
<ChrisTownsend> Mirv: Ok, thanks.
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: When ever you have a moment, could you make sure https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/886 looks correct for syncing xenial proot into the overlay?
<davmor2> sil2100, tvoss https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/881 incase the bot isn't working yet
<chrisccoulson> hi Mirv, we're going to need another upload of Oxide to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-048 in order to pick up http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/1.12/revision/1304
<dobey> davmor2: yeah, it's all in the test plan :)
<Saviq> plars, hey, can you tell me what kind of armhf builder hw (and in what way) could you guys provide for our jenkaas? seems like my utopic plan of cross-building everything might be too utopic
<davmor2> dobey: yeah I think I must of managed to open the same wiki page twice or some things because I didn't see it earlier oh well all sorted now and just moving onto it now :)
<dobey> davmor2: ok great
<plars> Saviq: we have some calxeda nodes that can be used, bregma was just asking about this as well. Ping me on the mailing list and I'll get you set up
<Saviq> plars, ack, tx
<jibel> pstolowski, I reproduced the bug you found on latest stable. I think it's fine to not block on it for this OTA.
<pstolowski> jibel, i saw your comment, thanks for checking
<pstolowski> jibel, okay, i guess
 * Saviq frowns at Jenkins's job scheduler
<Saviq> three slaves ~unused, one with 4 jobs going
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: Anyone around yet?
<alex-abreu> robru, around?
<sil2100> I'm still here if anything
<sil2100> What's up?
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Hey, I want to sync proot from xenial to the overlay.  Is https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/886 correct to do this?
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: yeah, looks correct, although it's been a while since we last used sync silos! Let's try that though
<sil2100> Get it assigned and let's see how the build goes
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Ok then, I'll give it a go.  Thanks!
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: 2016-01-15 16:49:26,299 ERROR Build failed: 5.1.0-1vivid1ubuntu1 does not seem to be a CI Train generated version number, series version change is not supported for non-train uploads.
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: ouch! Ok, let's manually sync that
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: let me assign a silo for you and upload the package
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Ok, thanks!
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Is the "Diff missing" status anything to be worried about?
<robru> ChrisTownsend: you need to run the build job to generate the diff
<robru> alexabreu: hey what's up?
<robru> sil2100: jibel: what bot is broken? I fixed a lot of stuff yesterday, not sure what you're referring to
<jibel> robru, the bot who says that a silo has been approved by qa
<sil2100> robru: I think jibel and davmor2 noticed that queuebot doesn't say a silo is ready for qa
<sil2100> And ready for publishing
 * sil2100 doesn't use queuebot too much so he doesn't notice
<jibel> it says when it's ready for qa but not when it's approved
<alexabreu> robru, hey, wondering about some failures I have w/ britney, unity8 related apparently
<ChrisTownsend> robru: But do I need to?  The package is in the silo and everything checks out.
<robru> jibel: sil2100 you mean queuebot ? I submitted a branch for it but stgraber didn't merge it yet. It still pings the same but it says "Ready" when it means "ready for qa"
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Just waiting on QA's input.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: yes you need to generate the diff
<robru> alexabreu: what silo?
<alexabreu> robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/634
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, then do I need to check off FORCE_REBUILD?
<robru> ChrisTownsend: no just run the job with no options. You're not building the package you're just making the diff
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, got it, thanks
<robru> Yw
<robru> alexabreu: so the excuses page says you have unsatisfiable depends
<alexabreu> robru, hu? ... mmh I see test failures, could you point me to what you see?
<robru> alexabreu: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-038/excuses.html ctrl+f "not considered"
<robru> alexabreu: reload the page
<alexabreu> robru, ah ! is this the reason for the failure? I was focusing on the "autopkgtest for unity8" failures as the reason the britney
<robru> jibel: oh I see, the bot is set to only ping "granted" but it uses "approved" now which isn't pinged. I can fix that
<alexabreu> robru, ... as the reason for britney's failure ...
<robru> alexabreu: no, always failed doesn't block anything, only regressions block things. You need to look at what is "not considered", that means "blocked"
<alexabreu> robru, ah ok I misinterpreted the error message
<alexabreu> robru, could you reconfig the ppa and remove webapps-demo from it?
<robru> alexabreu: yeah one sec
<alexabreu> robru, sure
<robru> alexabreu: ok, it's deleted. britney should notice in about 35 minutes and update your ticket
<alexabreu> robru, great thx ! so she should auto re-run ?
<robru> alexabreu: yeah
<alexabreu> robru, thank you !
<robru> alexabreu: it runs continuously as long as your ticket is "lander_signoff: Approved". you're welcome
<jhodapp> sil2100, you'll be bringing in the media stack bits for OTA9 right?
<alexabreu> robru, no need to rebuild?
<robru> alexabreu: nope, the existing packages are fine, right? the status will update itself in time
<alexabreu> robru, yes, thanks again
<jhodapp> sil2100, re: the remaining fixes that were blocking music-app for bgplaylists
<robru> alexabreu: you're welcome
<sil2100> jhodapp: yeah, are any further changes needed for media-hub? Since I see the last bug has media-hub marked as Invalid now
<jhodapp> sil2100, nope nothing else needed...I had a fix for media-hub for messaging-app but that's been deferred to OTA9.5
<jhodapp> sil2100, how exactly do you make sure you have the right bits?
<sil2100> jhodapp: we'll be basically using what's in rc-proposed right now
<robru> sil2100: jibel: yeah here's the fix for queuebot, not sure if stephane is around this week or what: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/queuebot/string-tweaks/+merge/282524
<jhodapp> sil2100, perfect, that'll be correct
<jhodapp> sil2100, I think music-app is nearly ready for a release, it's under QA testing now
<sil2100> jhodapp: excellent :)
<jibel> jhodapp, can the new music app be published to the store before ota9?
<jibel> I mean users of the stable release don't have all the fix and feature from ota9, will the app work for them?
<sil2100> Isn't it depending on the new framework?
<sil2100> I suppose we did a OTA-9 framework didn't we?
 * sil2100 doesn't remember now as it was probably before christmas
<sil2100> ubuntu-sdk-15.04.3 was for OTA-9 I suppose, right?
<awe_> ok, who put the moving jpg of a train crashing jpg on the train's error page????  ;D
<awe_> made me laugh pretty hard on a fri
<awe_> kudos
<robru> awe_: ;-)
<ahayzen> jibel, it needs to be published after OTA9
<ahayzen> ...and the branch still needs to be approved
<jibel> sil2100, ^
<ahayzen> and it does depend on that new framework
<jhodapp> jibel, no it can't, it needs some fixes in OTA9
<jhodapp> sil2100, and yes it needs a new framework
<ahayzen> jhodapp, i think the new framework exists, we have linked to the 15.04.3 one
<ahayzen> jhodapp, but you can check with your OTA8.5 device :-)
<awe_> robru, silo-051 has been marked qa-approved; will you guys publish automatically?
<robru> awe_: did you try publishing?
<robru> awe_: oh there's packaging changes, you won't be able to publish. but generally no, I don't have any special publish powers over what you have, so it's your responsibility to try publishing it and then if that fails you have to find a core dev to publish for you
<awe_> yes, but nothing seemed to happen.  Do I need to click the checkbox next to "ack packaging changes" ( there weren't any other then a new changelog version )
<awe_> ah shit
<awe_> the debian/rules changed
<awe_> cyphermox, you around?
<robru> awe_: "nothing seemed to happen" = you weren't logged in and all you did was log in, you didn't actually attempt publication at all
<cyphermox> yup
<awe_> robru, I was logged in
<awe_> and still am
<awe_> cyphermox, we need to land silo-051 ( ofono ) for ota9 regression
<awe_> there are packaging changes
<awe_> as morphis added a new configure switch to enable android wakelock support
<awe_> I reviewed and approved the MP, but I guess packaging changes warrant a core dev check before the package can be published
<awe_> https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/ofono/ota9-suspend-fix/+merge/282777
<awe_> ^^ for the diff
<robru> awe_: no you weren't, jenkins logs you out after about 5 minutes, so you're basically never logged in ever
<robru> awe_: if you clicked 'Build' on the publish job and "nothing seemed to happen" (eg you're still looking at the form), I guarantee that is because you were not logged in, clicking 'Build' redirected you through SSO and redirected you back to the form without submitting it. the ticket has no record of you attempting publication at all.
<cyphermox> where's the jenkins link?
<awe_> robru, hmmm....  then it's UI sucks.  It still says I'm logged in after I re-load the page, or click aother link w/in jenkins
<awe_> weird
<robru> awe_: yes, this is the #1 reason that I intend to BURN JENKINS TO THE GROUND within 6 months
<awe_> lol
<awe_> good luck burning code
<awe_> but I agree in concept!
<awe_> all that said, I need to be out the door in 5m
<robru> awe_: piece by piece I am replacing jenkins with bileto, it will slowly expand to replace jenkins entirely and then there will be nothing left
<awe_> k
<awe_> cyphermox, can you help publish this for us?  I need to run, however we need this in the next image build...
<robru> cyphermox: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/051
<cyphermox> yeah I'm looking right now
<awe_> awesome
<awe_> thank you
<jibel> bregma, silo 30 approved
<bregma> jibel, thanks
<jibel> bregma, we'll verify 13 Monday.
<jibel> if britney's green
<bregma> sure
<cyphermox> robru: fwiw citrain seems to have mangled changelog a bit : https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-051-2-publish/6/artifact/ofono_vivid_content.diff
<robru> cyphermox: how so?
<cyphermox> though it may be because of a missing space, in which case I'd hope it does dch or something like that to merge changelog entries correctly
<cyphermox> Simon's name header shows up twice.
<robru> cyphermox: oh weird. the train does use dch. I've never seen that before
<cyphermox> ok
<awe_> cyphermox, we've always manually added the "[developer name]" lines
<cyphermox> then it's as I thought, you already do the right thing and it got confused because of the missing space
<awe_> yup
<cyphermox> there is no need to
<awe_> which led to double names
<awe_> never knew that
<awe_> and it works
<awe_> as long as you get the ws correct
<awe_> let's fix this on a subsequent upload
<robru> +1
<awe_> morphis created the merge using his personal lp account
<cyphermox> 2016-01-15 20:57:58,914 INFO Publishing
<awe_> so I can't fix w/out having to re-create the whole thing, or create another mp just for the line
<awe_> w00t
<awe_> thanks
<awe_> I'm out; bbl
<cyphermox> it doesn't matter for this case, it's just aesthetic
<awe_> indeed
<awe_> thanks again for the help
<awe_> ttyl
<bregma> hey robru, it's been a long time since I've worked with ci-train:  do I hit publish myself these days or is it still something youse guyse do?
<robru> bregma: you try it yourself and then if there's a problem you need to find a core dev (not me)
 * bregma does not expect trouble
<robru> bregma: you're only allowed if it's all MPs and there's no packaging changes.
<robru> bregma: if you have a manual source or packaging changes then you need an ack
 * bregma got trouble anyway
<bregma> it's just a package sync
<robru> bregma: what silo?
<bregma> robru, 30
<bregma> syncing proot from xenial to the overlay
<robru> bregma: so normally you'd need a core dev, but in the case of publishing only to vivid overlay ppa I'm able to sneak those in. one sec
<robru> bregma: ok I did the copy manually. train should notice and free the silo within 15 minutes.
<bregma> thanks, this is step 2
<bregma> step 3 is ???
<bregma> and step 4 is PROFIT!!!!
 * bregma looks forward to his untold wealth
<robru> bregma: I did get a significant PROFIT today ;-)
<bregma> playing the lotto again?
<robru> bregma: nah it's just payday on the 15th for me at least. not sure about your jurisdiction
<bregma> we're both in the same country
<robru> bregma: oh right
<robru> bregma: thought you were american for a sec there. ontario is basically new york
<bregma> feh
<robru> lol
<bregma> I do not live in Toronto
<robru> bregma: you east-coasters all look the same to me
<bregma> well at least we're not out on the wet coast
<jibel> tvoss, 18 approved, please top approve the MP
<tvoss> jibel, ack
<tvoss> jibel, done
<jibel> tvoss, you have 5h left to publish and release in the RC ;)
<tvoss> jibel, now you confuse me :)
<jibel> tvoss, the candidate for OTA9 builds around 2AM UTC
<tvoss> jibel, okay, so what do I need to do?
<jibel> just press the publish button
<tvoss> done
<tvoss> :)
<robru> Saviq: just a heads up, lander_signoff is now automatically cleared during a rebuild (the idea is to not run britney redundantly until after you've manually verified the silo yourself), but seeing as you're specifically testing britney there you'll probably want to set lander signoff back to approved.
<Saviq> robru, ack, tx
<robru> yw
<Saviq> seems we got Pass for i386 and amd64 across vivid and xenial now, /me happy
<robru> nice
<Saviq> armhf will take a bit more to clear up, we've never tested on that and it's likely the slowest thing ever for GL in llvm
<Saviq> robru, you need to warn people that if they ever Pass in a silo, even by mistake, they will be fooked from then on as they will be marked as Regression ;0
<robru> Saviq: that's right... hmmmm
<robru> Saviq: to clear a false Pass, we'd have to contact #webops to clear the cache from the server (I can't even do it), or you could free the silo and then start over in a new one (although that's an extreme measure)
<Saviq> robru, so it doesn't record across Britney?
<Saviq> robru, do you know if there's a plan for ~proposed migration into overlay? seems like we'd want that even more than we need it into devel
<robru> Saviq: no, the autopkgtest results are cached per-silo.
<Saviq> robru, ah, that's fine then, jumping to a new silo in that case would be fine
<robru> Saviq: actually I'll just fix it so that it doesn't cache silo results at all, that way an accidental Pass doesn't count against you, it only counts regressions vs distro.
<Saviq> robru, that would be best indeed
<robru> Saviq: ok fixed in trunk, probably won't roll that out today though, probably monday or tuesday
<Saviq> robru, nice response time
<robru> Saviq: yeah all day today and yesterday is just dedicated to finding the little issues that were caused by the big rollout on wednesday ;-)
<robru> Saviq: and actually this fixes a related issue where the per-silo cache was too aggressive and eg, if you freed a silo and then somebody else used it much later, it wouldn't update the cache from distro, meaning something that always failed for a long time but then had a recent pass wouldn't be counted, so it would miss regressions that way.
 * Saviq caused a fix \o/
<robru> it's a good day for fixes indeed
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-09
<mardy> jgdx: hi! I definitely want to merge your MP :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
<vigo> morphis, ping :)
<morphis> vigo: pong
<vigo> morphis, I'm reading the notes for 2333 but is not clear to me how is the best way to test it
<vigo> should it be tested on core too?
<morphis> you can
<morphis> that is the primary target
<vigo> great, amd64 I guess, right?
<vigo> or all boards too?
<morphis> we publish the test for all listed architecture
<morphis> and its supported on all of them
<morphis> vigo: we provide the canonical-se-engineering-tests snap which gives you a set of manual plainbox tests you can use to verify the snap is working well
<vigo> morphis, cool, I'll let you know how it goes =)
<morphis> other than that documentation exists at https://docs.google.com/document/u/1/d/1vNu3fBqpOkBkjv_Vs9NZyTv50vOEfugrQqgxD0_f0rE/edit
<vigo> morphis, really useful thank you!
<morphis> vigo: pulseaudio passed the test?
<vigo> morphis, I passed it but left some notes about it on pi3 too
<vigo> https://trello.com/c/Q9yW0n5l/3907-2327-snap-pulseaudio-morphis
<vigo> morphis, and there's also a new bug
<vigo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1654585
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1654585 in Snappy "seccomp profile of pulseaudio snap misses syscalls on armhf" [Medium,Triaged]
<morphis> koza: ^^
<morphis> vigo: thanks
<pete-woods> any chance of a core-dev doing a packaging ack on https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2345
<Mirv> pete-woods: done!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2345 Publishing packages
<pete-woods> Mirv: thanks!
<jgdx> mardy, okay, let me know
<mardy> jgdx: I've merged it into my branch
<jgdx> righto
<jgdx> mardy, i've +1'd, but I can't top approve due to things
<jgdx> please top approve it as soon as you can
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
<mardy> jgdx: it's already top-approved by Ken
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/cmake-extras). Successfully built (xenial/cmake-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2345 Proposed pocket
<jgdx> mardy, but not your revision
<jgdx> *latest
<jgdx> so you need to do it again
<mardy> jgdx: how? the LP UI doesn't allow me to choose "approved" again (unless I select something else before)
<mardy> jgdx: well, I'll click on needs review then
<mardy> jgdx: done :-)
<jgdx> mardy, yeah, that's the way
<jgdx> thanks
<koza> vigo, fyi: read your comments, looking into them
<vigo> koza, thanks! =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Successfully built
<oSoMoN> is it a known issue that with the latest image (#117) one can’t get past the language selection screen in the first boot wizard on frieza_arm64 ?
<jibel> oSoMoN, yes it is known
<oSoMoN> jibel, what’s the last known working image ?
<jibel> oSoMoN, you can workaround it by downgrading dbus
<jibel> oSoMoN, 102
<jibel> oSoMoN, bug 1654241
<ubot5> bug 1654241 in Canonical System Image "system collapses when user presses 'next' in the wizard" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1654241
<oSoMoN> jibel, "Failed to locate image 102" :/
<jibel> oSoMoN, argh, it must have been purged from the server
<jibel> oSoMoN, oldest is 103 :/ http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/staging/ubuntu/frieza_arm64/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2345 Release pocket
<Mirv> workaround: don't click next
<Mirv> who would need next buttons anyway
<Mirv> the old image clean bites us again, I was also about to flash my frieza with 102
<jibel> Mirv, do you know when lukasz is back?
<jibel> Mirv, we need an image built without proposed to fix this
<Mirv> jibel: no, I kind of didn't know he was away
<Mirv> jibel: hmm, might be some Fri _+_ Mon public holiday while we had Fri only
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Pending binary packages (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (zesty/akonadi, zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/ciborium, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/gcin, zesty/gsettings-qt, zesty/hime, zesty/kdeclarative, zesty/kwin, zesty/libfm-qt, zesty/libqtxdg, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/mus
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2349 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Needs rebuild due to new commits (xenial/content-hub). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Pending binary packages (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (zesty/akonadi, zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/ciborium, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/gcin, zesty/gsettings-qt, zesty/hime, zesty/kdeclarative, zesty/kwin, zesty/libfm-qt, zesty/libqtxdg, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/maliit-framework, ze
<vigo_> morphis, hi! could you please take a look when you have time?
<vigo_> https://pastebin.canonical.com/175340/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2349 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Preparing packages
<morphis> vigo_: hm, looks like the wifi-ap tests are a bit outdated
<vigo_> morphis, is there anything on edge to update them?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2336 Preparing packages
<Elleo> trainguards: what do I need to do make lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid the target for vivid landings in bileto?
<Elleo> to make*
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2344 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2344 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2344 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
<pete-woods> hey again core-devs! more packaging ACKs in here: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2344
<pete-woods> hopefully they're all dull and trivial
<Mirv> Elleo: have MPs that target it, nothing else
<Elleo> Mirv: ah, okay, cool; thanks :)
<Mirv> pete-woods: sound looks like typo/thoughtpo
<pete-woods> Mirv: sorry, struggling to parse that sentence
<Mirv> pete-woods: open the diff, compare to others :)
<pete-woods> ahh, you mean indicator-sound
<Mirv> right, sorry
 * pete-woods struggling to see the diff
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Successfully built
<Mirv> pete-woods: cmake ( >= 0.10) vs cmake-extras ( >= 0.10 )
<pete-woods> Mirv: thanks for spotting that
<pete-woods> time to go round the loop again!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2336 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2344 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2344 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2350 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2278 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2254 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 vivid/ubuntu-keyboard: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2344 Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-sound). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/libqtdbustest, zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libqtdbusmock, zesty/libqtdbustest)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2254 zesty/libdbusmenu: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/libdbusmenu/massivedebugging-fix. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2350 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2254 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2344 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 vivid/ubuntu-keyboard: Failed to add changelog message
<vigo> morphis, does 2333 work for you? can you properly set the Ap and connect to it?
<morphis> vigo: yes!
<morphis> vigo: on which board are you trying it?
<vigo> morphis, dragonboard
<morphis> also interesting which wifi hardware you're using
<morphis> can you paste: journalctl --no-pager -u snap.wifi-ap.management-service
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2350 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Preparing packages
<vigo> morphis,  -u gives an error
<vigo> $ sudo journalctl --no-pager --u
<vigo> journalctl: option '--u' is ambiguous; possibilities: '--user' '--utc' '--update-catalog' '--user-unit' '--unit' '--until'
<morphis> vigo: just: -u not --u
<morphis> vigo: full command: journalctl --no-pager -u snap.wifi-ap.management-service
<vigo> morphis, https://pastebin.canonical.com/175355/
<morphis> vigo: looks like the driver doesn't support AP mode
<morphis> vigo: did you try on the pi3?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
<vigo> morphis, is the next device I'll try
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2329 Ready to build (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
<vigo> should I file  bug for it? it wrked for you on pi3 then?
<morphis> vigo: safest is if you try pi3 and amd64
<vigo> worked*
<morphis> yes it does
<vigo> morphis, cool
<morphis> and yeah, please file a bug
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Pending binary packages (zesty/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (zesty/akonadi, zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/ciborium, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/gcin, zesty/gsettings-qt, zesty/hime, zesty/kdeclarative, zesty/kwin, zesty/libfm-qt, zesty/libqtxdg, zesty/lxqt-qtplu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<robru> Elleo: have MPs target it, and fix it's changelog to match what's currently in vivid
<Elleo> robru: thanks
<robru> Elleo: yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2254 Currently building (zesty/libdbusmenu). Failed to build (zesty/nux). Successfully built (zesty/compiz, zesty/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2349 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Pending binary packages
<rvr> pete-woods: Did you rebuild silo 2344?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient)
<pete-woods> rvr: yes
<pete-woods> it needed a packaging fix
<rvr> pete-woods: It was already tested and approved
<pete-woods> so we had to go round the loop again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2254 Failed to build (zesty/nux). Successfully built (zesty/compiz, zesty/libdbusmenu, zesty/unity)
<pete-woods> rvr: I certainly wouldn't want to make you guys review it again for no reason
<pete-woods> FWIW, the only change between last time and this, is a package version dependency change
<rvr> pete-woods: Diff?
<pete-woods> grabbing it
<pete-woods> rvr: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/indicator-sound/cmake-extras-compatibility/revision/546
<rvr> Ok, I'll take a look later
<pete-woods> rvr: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 QA Signoff: Approved
<rvr> kenvandine: Silo 2127 approved
<kenvandine> rvr, thx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2344 QA Signoff: Approved
<pete-woods> Mirv: hi! do you have any time to have another look at the silo from before again? (https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2344)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2133 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, zesty/libircclient)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2277 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Proposed pocket (zesty/address-book-app, zesty/camera-app, zesty/content-hub, zesty/gallery-app). Release pocket (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/camera-app, xenial/content-hub, xenial/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2343 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Proposed pocket (zesty/content-hub). Release pocket (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/camera-app, xenial/content-hub, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/camera-app, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2343 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 You must add ~ci-train-bot to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop to continue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2343 Successfully built
<dobey> kenvandine, mterry: can either of you ack/pub 2344 please?
<mterry> sure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2344 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 zesty/fcitx-qt5: debdiff failed: see log for details
<dobey> mterry: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2344 Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libqtdbusmock, zesty/libqtdbustest). Release pocket (xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/libqtdbustest)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Currently building (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Diff missing (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2344 Release pocket
<dobey> robru: deploying a bileto change?
<robru> dobey:  not today, no. What's wrong?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Pending binary packages (zesty/analitza, zesty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, zesty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtsvg-opensource-src). Successfully built (zesty/akonadi, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/ciborium, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/gcin, zesty/gsettings-qt, zesty/hime, zesty/kdeclarative, zesty/kwin, zesty/libfm-qt, z
<dobey> robru: one of my tabs just went to the "-1: ERROR" page
<dobey> robru: switching away and back and it seems ok again
<robru> dobey: hmmmm dunno, transient network issue I guess. tabbing out and tabbing back triggers an ajax refresh
<robru> dobey: huh, -1 apparently means that the request was aborted. not sure how that would come up, angular must be doing something funky behind the scenes.
<dobey> robru: ah, maybe it was refreshing automatically and something went wrong behind the curtain
<robru> dobey: yeah, could be. not sure if I should catch -1 and trigger another refresh or just ignore it...
<dobey> robru: probably just ignore it. re-run would be bad if it just kept hitting the issue
<dobey> ignoring and waiting at least will avoid browser eating all the CPU :)
<robru> true
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Needs rebuild due to new commits (xenial/content-hub). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2277 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gallery-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Pending binary packages (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Successfully built
<jgdx> trainguards: halp! Can you please recycle the regressions in  ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (xenial and zesty) in ticket https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 ?
<tedg> Hmm, I don't think I can do that.
<jgdx> thanks anyway
<tedg> Sorry jgdx but your trainguard is in another castle.
 * jgdx jumps into the toilet
<xnox> jgdx, recycled
<jgdx> xnox, thanks!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Currently building (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Failed to build (zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2262 Diff missing (zesty/double-conversion). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gyoto, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2147 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2147 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/gst-plugins-bad0.10, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, zesty/gst-plugins-bad0.10, zesty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Release pocket (xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2337 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2348 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2338 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2332 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2353 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2353 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2353 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2353 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtubuntu). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-sessi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2343 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu). Proposed pocket (zesty/akonadi, zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/ciborium, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/gcin, zesty/gsettings-qt, zesty/hime, zesty/kdeclarative, zesty/kwin, zesty/libfm-qt, zesty/libqtxdg, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/mu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, may I ask why the no-change rebuild in silo 2291? Qt landing or?
<Mirv> Saviq: Qt landing, yes - https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 published (needs rebuild because I pre-merged the Bileto's qtmir/qtubuntu branches so that you'd be unblocked)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Successfully built
<Mirv> I tried to handle everything before you wake up :)
<Saviq> Mirv, ack, thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2343 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2343 Failed to build (xenial/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (zesty/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Needs rebuild due to new commits (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print)
<Saviq> Mirv, Qt didn't migrate yet did it? think it might've caused https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2291/zesty.html ? autopkgtest decides it won't install unity8 for some reason (/me would really welcome more verbose messages there)
<Saviq> but yeah it's Qt not migrated
<Mirv> Saviq: it takes probably minimum 3 days to just run autopkgtests, so, no
<Saviq> Mirv, can you restart the reds above with all-proposed for us?
<Mirv> Saviq: 404, that link and I don't see a link at https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 - but, yes they should be restarted with all-proposed
<Mirv> Saviq: yes, if I got the link open
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, my fault, have put it out from lander-ack
<Saviq> will ping when it's back
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, let's wait. thanks.
<Saviq> Mirv, link up again
<Mirv> Saviq: all retried with all-proposed=1
<Mirv> PPA queues are luckily empty, I think they are picked in a way that they are not blocked by my invasion in other queues http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running
<oSoMoN> trainguards: could you please trigger a rebuild of https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2343/+build/11839868 ?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: done
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, thanks - we'll /only/ have to wait for the real migration ;P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2333 QA Signoff: Approved
<vigo> morphis, everything's ok with pi3 :)
<vigo> awsome work
<vigo> thanks again ^
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks
<morphis> vigo: great! thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2343 Successfully built
<Saviq> sil2100, did you manage to find out why we're building frieza image with proposed?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/pyqt5). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu). Proposed pocket (zesty/akonadi, zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/ciborium, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/gcin, zesty/gsettings-qt, zesty/hime, zesty/kdeclarative, zesty/kwin, zesty/libfm-qt, zes
<sil2100> Saviq: yes and no
<sil2100> Saviq: I found out that we build all our LTS releases with -proposed enabled (didn't look deep enough to know why) - but I switched out touch images not to do that now
<sil2100> And kicked a new one
<sil2100> s/out/our
<Saviq> aha
<Saviq> *interesting*
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2082 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2082 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Preparing packages
<jibel> davmor2, rvr new build of frieza arm64 available and should boot
<rvr> jibel: Wee!!
<rvr> I'll take a look
<davmor2> jibel: that sounds like optimism talking
<jibel> davmor2, always otherwise I'd do something else
<davmor2> jibel: hahaha
<rvr> :D
<davmor2> jibel: but that way surely leads to disappointment, go with pessimism then you are pleasantly surprised all the time :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<Saviq> Mirv, no more -dbg packages for qt?
<Saviq> actually... zesty-proposed ftw
<Saviq> not
<rvr> jibel: davmor2: Boots and passes the wifi setup screen, although I got some crashes (click and maliit-server).
<Saviq> in that case, silo 1985 ftw
<Saviq> gaah
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah those separate packages were dropped in Debian because of the automatic generated packages are there nowadays
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Uploading build
<Saviq> Mirv, any idea where to get -dbgsym packages for proposed? :)
<Saviq> other than manually from LP
<Mirv> Saviq: enable proposed, install?
<Saviq> Mirv, -dbgsym are not in the main repo, I added the repo from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash for proposed, not there either :/
<Saviq> owait
<Saviq> maybe I messed up
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah found them
 * davmor2 blames Saviq 
<Mirv> :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2341 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2254 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, xenial/qtcreator, xenial/qtcu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2329 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Currently building (xenial/calibre, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, xenial/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, xenial/webbrowser-app). Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2254 Failed to build (zesty/nux). Successfully built (zesty/compiz, zesty/libdbusmenu, zesty/unity)
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Hi!  Would you have time to ack/nack a binNEW for https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2341 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2354 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Currently building (xenial/kwin, xenial/musescore, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, x
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Are you an archive admin now?  According to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members#active, you were just approved right before Christmas.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built (xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator). Uploading build (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app)
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi. any idea what's going on in here: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2339/+packages
<pete-woods> my packages have been "uploading" for an hour
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
<ogra_> pete-woods, see #ubuntu-devel ...
<ogra_> LP bug
<pete-woods> ah, right
<ogra_> oh, ignore me ... thats for snaps
<pete-woods> ogra_: thanks for the info :)
<pete-woods> oh
<ogra_> but perhaps related, who knows
<pete-woods> well I'll post this info in there, too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/pyqt5). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu). Proposed pocket (zesty/akonadi, zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/ciborium, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/gcin, zesty/gsettings-qt, zesty/hime, zesty/kdeclarative, zesty/kwin, zesty/libfm-qt, zes
<pete-woods> see what they say
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Uploading build (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app)
<Mirv> pete-woods: yeah LP issues
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Currently building (xenial/kwin, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtconnectivi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: hey! Not formally, I am a member of the team but I cannot use it for anything besides kernel SRU work for now
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: sadly ;)
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Hey!  Oh, ok.  Well, seems you're about one step away from being official:)
<ChrisTownsend> apw: Hey!  Are you an official archive admin?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtconnectivity-opensource
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2254 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
<rvr> dobey: Silo 2306 approved
<dobey> thanks rvr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2306 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 xenial/content-hub: Failed to add changelog message
<rvr> dobey: The long press on apps now show an empty screen, btw.
<dobey> rvr: on which apps?
<rvr> dobey: The default apps: Contacts, messages, system settings, etc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, xenial/qtcreator, xenial/qtcurve, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qt
<dobey> weird
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build
<dobey> hmm, i think maybe something broke in unity8
<dobey> rvr: yeah, that seems to be a regression in unity8. the scope is pushing the info, just the dash isn't displaying it for some reason
<rvr> dobey: Do I open a bug?
<dobey> rvr: maybe? it seems other scopes previews are being shown right though :(
<dobey> hmm, and seems to work ok with what's already in the archive :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
<rvr> dobey: Hmmmm
<rvr> dobey: On the overlay it shows info
<rvr> Let me install the silo, maybe it is a regression :-/
<dobey> yeah, it is, sort of, but i don't see why it would happen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 xenial/content-hub: Failed to add changelog message
<dobey> and mainly this is a step toward getting rid of unity-scope-click entirely (since app drawer is in u8 now)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, xenial/qtcreator, xenial/qtcurve, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Pending binary packages (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator)
<rvr> dobey: Confirmed, it is the silo :-/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2306 QA Signoff:
<rvr> dobey: On scope-registry.log, 2017-01-10 15:10:09,476 - WARNING - Department is empty for package ""
<rvr> Not sure if relevant
<dobey> rvr: no, that's fine
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, xenial/qtcreator, xenial/qtcurve, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2254 Pending binary packages (zesty/nux). Successfully built (zesty/compiz, zesty/libdbusmenu, zesty/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Needs rebuild due to new commits (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy)
<dobey> rvr: i'll go dig in the code in emacs in a minute after i finish up the little bit i have remaining on this current branch i have open
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2248 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, xenial/qtcreator, xenial/qtcurve, xenia
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Hey again!  Just asking again in case you missed it earlier: Would you have time to ack/nack a binNEW for https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2341 ?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, hey, sorry I was not around and had some backlog when coming back and forgot, diff looks fine to me, feel free to ask to land
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ok, cool, and thanks!
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, yw!
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Hey, could you please hit the publish button on https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2341 ?
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: seb128 is cool with the binNEW^^^^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, xenial/q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2254 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy)
<dobey> rvr: i think i found the problem
<rvr> dobey: What it is?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2306 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scope-click)
<dobey> rvr: i'm an idiot and removed a couple extra lines in the refactoring, that should have stayed
<rvr> dobey: :)
<dobey> rvr: rebuilding now
<rvr> Ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2306 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2248 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/unity8). Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/musescore
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Maybe you can please publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2341 ?
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: otp right now, will publish in a moment :)
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend, publishing
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: ok, thanks
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: kenvandine is taking care of it:) ^^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2341 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2306 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2341 Proposed pocket (zesty/libertine). Release pocket (xenial/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
<pete-woods> any core-devs got some time to packaging-ack this one: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339
<pete-woods> the changes are basically just adding autopkgtests
<pete-woods> and nothing else
<pete-woods> unfortunately now adding tests to my project requires nagging a core-dev each time
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2248 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 xenial/content-hub: Failed to add changelog message
<pete-woods> robru: do you think it's reasonable to exclude autopkgtests (maybe not the debian/tests/control file?) from needing core-dev packaging ACK?
<robru> pete-woods: no? The official rule is that core devs need to approve everything, we were lucky to get an exception for non-packaging stuff, we're definitely not going to get an exception for parts of the packaging
<pete-woods> robru: okay, fair enough then
<pete-woods> I guess the solution is to move the actual test scripts out of the debian dir, and just have thin wrappers there
<dobey> pete-woods: you don't need a core-dev. just someone with upload privs. you can always try to get per-package upload privs for your packages
<pete-woods> dobey: I think I need to do that for a whole heap of packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qt3d-opensource-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2306 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Needs rebuild due to new commits (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2271 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 xenial/content-hub: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Needs rebuild due to new commits (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qt3d-openso
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 xenial/content-hub: Failed to add changelog message
<kenvandine> robru, can you please look at silo 2236
<kenvandine> New version specified (0.3+16.04.20170110-0ubuntu1) is less than
<kenvandine> the current version number (0.3+17.04.20161219-0ubuntu1)!  Use -b to force.
<kenvandine> robru, it's a xenial build, and the previous version in the ppa looks fine
<robru> kenvandine: that error message means you're trying to build xenial out of a zesty trunk. You can't go backwards like that, you have to fork the trunk for xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Needs rebuild due to new commits (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, xenial/q
<kenvandine> robru, hmm
<kenvandine> so if we made the silo zesty+xenial it'll be fine?
<robru> kenvandine: that would work, but if you really don't want to build zesty you need to fork trunk and get the xenial changelog into your new xenial trunk
<kenvandine> we actually do, not sure why it wasn't dual
<kenvandine> oh, we have one manual upload in the silo ppa
<kenvandine> that's fine
<kenvandine> ahayzen, ^^
<robru> kenvandine: yeah manuals are supported in dual tickets you just need to manually upload both series
<kenvandine> ahayzen, i made it dual landing
<kenvandine> robru, yeah
<kenvandine> we just haven't
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/unity8). Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma-framework, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app)
<ahayzen> kenvandine, awesome thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api). Uploading build (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qt3d-openso
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2164 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2164 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, xenial/q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2164 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-printers). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-printers)
<dobey> yay i guess zesty has gone bonkers again due to some migration so autopkgtests are failing on all archs now for me there :-/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2164 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2164 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2353 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/unity8). Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma-framework, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qt3d-openso
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtco
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2355 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtb
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtco
<pete-woods> trainguards / core-devs: morning! anyone got time to do a packaging ack for some new autopkgtests? (https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339)
<sil2100> pete-woods: o/
<pete-woods> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> pete-woods: yw!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Publishing packages
<pete-woods> woot!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2356 Preparing packages
<Mirv> !!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Proposed pocket (zesty/cmake-extras). Release pocket (xenial/cmake-extras)
<jgdx> rvr, hey, sorry about lack of test plan, I've added one. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2262 Abandoning ticket
<rvr> jgdx: Where?
<jgdx> rvr, 2288 (the one you're testing)
<jgdx> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288
<rvr> jgdx: Ah,  yes, I saw that.
<rvr> jgdx: Indeed, I am checking every panel
<jgdx> rvr, awesome. I've done the same on my m10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Release pocket
<rvr> jgdx: Can you set another background?
<jgdx> rvr, hey, that's a regression
<rvr> jgdx: Seems so
<rvr> 2017-01-11 12:28:35,282 - WARNING - file:///usr/share/ubuntu/settings/system/qml-plugins/background/MainPage.qml:85: Error: Cannot assign [undefined] to QObject*
<rvr> 2017-01-11 12:28:38,464 - WARNING - file:///usr/share/ubuntu/settings/system/qml-plugins/background/Preview.qml:55: TypeError: Property 'pop' of object USSAdaptivePageLayout_QMLTYPE_45(0x21223940, "apl") is not a function
<jgdx> rvr, aaa
<rvr> jgdx: 2017-01-11 12:47:30,207 - WARNING - file:///usr/share/ubuntu/settings/system/qml-plugins/bluetooth/PageComponent.qml:253: TypeError: Property 'adapterName' of object Bluetooth(0x17923ef0) is not a function
<jgdx> rvr, pretty sure that's a harmless non-regression
<jgdx> *harmless warning, non-regression
<rvr> jgdx: The device name is "unknown..." in the list
<rvr> jgdx: But yes, I think it appears as that without the silo
<jgdx> rvr, let me file a bug
<jgdx> rvr, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1655643
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1655643 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "bluetooth: device listed as "unknown"" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Too many merge targets: lp:messaging-app/staging, lp:~phablet-team/messaging-app/irc-service
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Pending binary packages (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy)
<dobey> rvr: there's something going really wrong with all the autopkgtests on zesty for some reason unrelated to click scope itself, but it's rebuilt in the silo to fix the issue you found
<rvr> dobey: Do you know the reason?
<dobey> rvr: all the ones on zesty were "failed to set up blah blah package dependency problem"
<dobey> rvr: i can only guess it's another weird migration issue in zesty that's being hit here because the PPA autopkgtests don't run against all of proposed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Successfully built
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Hi!  Is there any action I need to take for http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/zesty/update_excuses.html#libertine ?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, no, it's just that the new binaries are in universe and needs to be promoted to main
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Oh, those don't need to be in main, at least not right now.
<seb128> well apparently they do
<seb128> python3-libertine-lxd depends on them
<seb128> and is in main
<seb128> so either python3-libertine-lxd needs to be moved to universe
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Well, I mean python3-libertine-lxd does not need to be in main.
<seb128> or python3-libertine / -pylxd moved to main
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Is that something you can help with or do I need to ask around?
<seb128> let me have a look
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Great, thank you!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Successfully built
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, yw! I poked at yet, let's see what's the status after the next publisher round
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Thanks again!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Just curious, how often does the publisher run?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, I don't think it's fixed, can take less than an hour to a few hours depending of the stack of package it has to deal with etc
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ok, I was wanting to know how long I should wait before we know for sure if it's fixed or not:)    Thanks!
<seb128> yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2254 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2254 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2254 Proposed pocket (zesty/libdbusmenu, zesty/unity). Release pocket (zesty/compiz, zesty/nux)
<robru> ChrisTownsend: make a note of the timestamp in the excuses file, then refresh the page every 15 minutes until you see a new timestamp
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, thanks
<robru> Yw
<ChrisTownsend> robru: So I guess since the timestamp has been updated, then the publisher ran.  Then I can infer that my package (python3-libertine-lxd) did not successfully go into universe?
<robru> ChrisTownsend: yeah.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Dang, ok.  Thanks.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: same error though, right? Maybe a race condition between what seb did and the run (eg he might have been just a bit too late). Maybe wait one more run?
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Yeah, I'm needing python3-libertine-lxd in universe to fix the unsatisfiable dependencies problem.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: but seb already did that, no?
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Yes, he did
<ChrisTownsend> robru: So I'm trying to determine if something was messed up or if I'm just being too impatient (as usual) :)
<robru> ChrisTownsend: hmm well he did it 2hr ago, usually the publisher run takes around an hour i think
<ChrisTownsend> robru: I guess I need to pester seb128 then:)
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, sorry, looks like I typoed lxd for lxc in the previous try (it said it was already in universe which should have hinted me, I just though that somebody might already just moved it or something), should be good now (well after another publisher circle)
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: haha, ok, thanks!
<seb128> yw, and sorry for getting it wrong the first time
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: No worries at all!
<seb128> :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework). Pending binary packages (xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, zesty/libircclient). Uploading build (xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2254 Proposed pocket (zesty/libdbusmenu). Release pocket (zesty/compiz, zesty/nux, zesty/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Pending binary packages (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 QA Signoff: Failed
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2254 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2341 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/libertine). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
<oSoMoN> Saviq, mornin'! do you know what’s up with that:
<oSoMoN> blame: unity8
<oSoMoN> badpkg: Test dependencies are unsatisfiable. A common reason is that your testbed is out of date with respect to the archive, and you need to use a current testbed or run apt-get update or use -U.
<oSoMoN> (from https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2343/zesty.html)
<Saviq> oSoMoN, Qt
<Saviq> Mirv, any word on migration ↑?
<Mirv> Saviq: Kubuntu team delivered the needed list to release team, but no-one from release team has been around to act on it
<Mirv> oSoMoN: restarted with all-proposed
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2357 Preparing packages
<pstolowski> bdmurray, ping
<rvr> jgdx: ping
<vigo> dednick, ping
<dednick> vigo: hi
<vigo> hi! I'm testing 2291, do you know how can I test that example in pastebin?
<vigo> dednick, ^
<dednick> vigo: cool. At the moment, we are only having apps with menus when running in unconfined mode (missing snappy bit for dbus). So you need to run test manually from terminal with 'qmlscene Test.qml --desktop_file_hint=unity8' or whatever.
<vigo> dednick, cool it's working :) thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2358 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2358 vivid/qtubuntu-sensors: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~vicamo/qtubuntu-sensors/reimplement-haptics-backend. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2358 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2358 vivid/qtubuntu-sensors: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2359 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2358 Ready to build
<jgdx> rvr, pong
<rvr> jgdx: Hi
<rvr> jgdx: I found some other issues with System Settings
<rvr> jgdx: But not all of them are regressions introduced by the silo
<jgdx> rvr, hey
<rvr> jgdx: I left the comments in the card
<jgdx> thx
<vigo> dednick, do you know the output values expected for bug #1497105 fix?
<ubot5> bug 1497105 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Clients can't get high frequency input in Unity8" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1497105
<jgdx> rvr, do you know what were introduced by this silo? Obviously the background one
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2360 Preparing packages
<rvr> jgdx: I'm checking the other issues without the silo
<rvr> The date & time panel issue wasn't introduced by it
<vigo> dednick, I guess that vanvugt could answear that but seems that is not connected :\
<jgdx> rvr, okay, I'll look at the background one in the mean time
<vigo> I'll compare without silo :)
<dednick> vigo: im not sure about that one. cimi greyback ^ ?
<rvr> jgdx: The online accounts reboot is not from the silo either
<vigo> dednick, thanks!
<jgdx> rvr, that one is worrying tho.. /cc mardy  ^
<rvr> Yeah, opening bug
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub, zesty/qtubuntu-print). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app)
<greyback> vigo: I'm only vaguely familar with the bug. You're trying env MIR_CLIENT_PERF_REPORT=log mir_demo_client_target -n -- --desktop_file_hint=dialer-app ?
<rvr> mardy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1655943
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1655943 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Unity8 reboots checking newly created account" [Undecided,New]
<greyback> vigo: what I *think* is that this returns around 60FPS on current unity8, but can be higher with that silo
<greyback> you need to input stream of events, so click and wiggle the mouse
<dednick> it looks like it's something to do with not gettinghigh input sampling for apps like "finger paint"
<greyback> Right
<greyback> We're currently throttling the event stream to ~60 events per second. That patch removes the throttling
<vigo> greyback, that's working I think, I only got some peaks(65fps) the rest is under that
<vigo> the example in description gave me this https://pastebin.canonical.com/175764/
<dednick> vigo: i guess test difference between running "mir_demo_client_fingerpaint -w--desktop_file_hint=unity8" with and without silo
<vigo> dednick, yes, I'll try now
<dednick> *if there is a visible diff
<dednick> i've never tried
<greyback> don't forget the env var MIR_CLIENT_PERF_REPORT=log
<dednick> greyback: does that give the Hz?
<greyback> it gives you the timings, you need to calculate the Hz from there
<greyback> I guess if times < 16.6ms, then faster than 60Hz
<dednick> ah. there is always the qtmir perf report i wrote :)
<dednick> gives you a nice graph"
<dednick> !
<dednick> if it still works :)
<dednick> unfortunately i dont think it works on top of unity8
<dednick> should make one that does...
<greyback> true, would be handy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
<rvr> jgdx: The Bluetooth problem is also introduced by the silo
<jgdx> rvr, hm, okay, thank you
<rvr> jgdx: What I see without it is that the view returns to the main Bluetooth panel
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
<jgdx> rvr, so the steps are: 1) go to bt panel 2) open some unconnected device 3) connect?
<rvr> jgdx: Yes
<jgdx> because that gives me a bad panel titled "None"
<jgdx> rvr, got it
<rvr> jgdx: Right
<jgdx> lol, my m10 is named BlueZ 5.41
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
<rvr> mardy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1655951
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1655951 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Cannot create Ubuntu One account" [Undecided,New]
 * mardy looks
<mardy> rvr: I think it's a known bug, let me see if I can find it
<rvr> mardy: Also https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1655943
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1655943 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Unity8 reboots checking newly created account" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
<mardy> rvr: about the latter bug, are you able to verify whether the system-settings is crashing?
<rvr> mardy: Nope, I can't see any system-settings crash
<mardy> rvr: I'll move the bug to unity8 then, they can debug the reboot and find the causes
<rvr> mardy: Ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Pending binary packages (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy)
<rvr> mardy: On the logs: (process:12073): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_error_free: assertion 'error != NULL' failed
<rvr> 2017-01-12 12:52:16,556 - WARNING - QObject::connect: Cannot connect (null)::displayNameChanged(const QString &) to OnlineAccounts::AccountServiceModelPrivate::onAccountDisplayNameChanged()
<mardy> rvr: mmm... please attach the logs to the bug, there might be something for me
<rvr> mardy: Hmmm
<rvr> mardy: But I think that log is unrelated
<mardy> rvr: ok; maybe you can try again to reproduce the bug, and see what log you get from the system-settings?
<rvr> mardy: That's what I just did
<rvr> mardy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23786633/
<mardy> rvr: ah, ok, nothing unusual in those logs
<rvr> mardy: What it is also weird is that the reboot is not completed, unity8 is kept with the loading logo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2361 You must add ~ci-train-bot to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-terminal-dev to continue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2361 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2358 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Successfully built
<vigo> greyback, https://pastebin.canonical.com/175769/
<vigo> I ran the example with and without silo and works good
<vigo> there's a big difference in fingerpaint
<greyback> vigo: ok great, that is the use-case duflu is tackling
<greyback> should mean mouse feels more responsive too
<vigo> indeed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2358 Failed to build (xenial/qtubuntu-sensors, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/qtubuntu-sensors). Successfully built (zesty/telephony-service)
<dobey> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::OrientedShell::test_lockPhoneAfterClosingAppInSpreadThenUnlockAndRotate() function returned unexpected result
<dobey> why the heck is this failing on xenial amd64?!
<dobey>    Loc: [/tmp/autopkgtest.srqGCa/build.HKk/unity8-8.15+16.04.20161215/tests/qmltests/tst_OrientedShell.qml(1243)]
<dobey> grr, qt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2306 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2306 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2349 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2306 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2349 Currently building (xenial/mir, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/mir). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to understand "https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-app-launch/snap-icon-unbreak/+merge/311224". Is it a merge?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to understand "https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-app-launch/snap-icon-unbreak/+merge/311224". Is it a merge?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2349 Currently building (xenial/mir, xenial/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/mir). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Uploading build (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2164 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2164 Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-printers). Successfully built (zesty/indicator-printers)
<dobey> Mirv: ugh. it looks like new qt is adding -std=gnu++11 to CXXFLAGS everything that depends on qt now :(
<dobey> Mirv: and this of course breaks things that use c++14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2349 Currently building (xenial/mir). Failed to build (zesty/mir). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8)
<bdmurray> pstolowski: hello
<pstolowski> bdmurray, hi!
<pstolowski> bdmurray, i've a questions re errors.u.com
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 QA Signoff: Approved
<bdmurray> pstolowski: okay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network)
<pstolowski> bdmurray, is it possible to link https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/bcb050f97778eb836056c1c48139bcde30ed0bcb to a new bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1655936 we created for this issue, instead of the old one (which was something else and was fixed, yet e.u.com thinks it's the same problem)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1655936 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "clients crash with "UbuntuClientIntegration: connection to Mir server failed."" [Medium,In progress]
<pstolowski> ?
<bdmurray> pstolowski: No, although you could make the old bug a duplicate of the new bug and errors would know that.
<bdmurray> pstolowski: it'd say something like unity8 (1234, dupe of 5678)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2164 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator)
<pstolowski> bdmurray, ah, I see. not perfect but better than having people arrive at old bug thinking it's not fixed. thanks
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ^
<tsdgeos> yeah they are different bugs
<tsdgeos> no idea why errors.u.c thinks its the same
<tsdgeos> since bactraces defenitely should have been different
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i'm going to mark the old one as dupe of the new one if that's the only way
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build
<bdmurray> How are they different?
<tsdgeos> one is a library crashing because locales are not set
<tsdgeos> another is a library crashing because mir server can not be found
<tsdgeos> both are crashes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2349 Failed to build (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8)
<tsdgeos> but that's it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Preparing packages
<bdmurray> tsdgeos: which one is the library crashing?
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1655936
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1655936 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "clients crash with "UbuntuClientIntegration: connection to Mir server failed."" [Medium,In progress]
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> both are library crashing
<tsdgeos> just two different libraries crashing :D
<tsdgeos> s/libraries/plugins
<bdmurray> tsdgeos: right, sorry its early.  Which one is the locales issue?
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/+bug/1363946
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363946 in Canonical System Image "unity8-dash crashed with SIGABRT in qt_message_fatal() under incorrect locale" [Critical,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> tsdgeos: looking at the Stacktrace in comment #3 of that bug it looks similar to that errors.u.c crash to me
<tsdgeos> it certainly is
<tsdgeos> we may have been joining two bugs into one
<tsdgeos> and we're suffering the fallout of it
<tsdgeos> because if you see https://launchpadlibrarian.net/183710306/upstart.unity8-dash.log.txt attached to the same bug
<tsdgeos> it has a few of the "UbuntuClientIntegration: connection to Mir server failed."
<tsdgeos> and then it has a few of the "ERROR! Caught unity::scopes::ConfigException: Cannot instantiate run time for client, config file: :"
<bdmurray> Okay, the Error Tracker is just aware of the stacktrace information
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> not mcuh we can do i guess :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app). Ready to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/pyqt5, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu). Proposed pocket (zesty/akonadi, zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/ciborium, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/gcin, zesty/gsettings-qt, zesty/hime
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2349 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2314 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtco
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2296 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-touch-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Proposed pocket (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Release pocket (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2363 Preparing packages
<Mirv> dobey: I did test rebuilds earlier, now filed bugs. 3 out of 30 packages had problems that could be what you described. bug #1656041 bug #1656042 bug #1656043
<ubot5> bug 1656041 in qtubuntu-sensors (Ubuntu) "qtubuntu-sensors FTBFS with Qt 5.7.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656041
<ubot5> bug 1656042 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "unity-scopes-api FTBFS with Qt 5.7.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656042
<ubot5> bug 1656043 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "indicator-network FTBFS with Qt 5.7.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656043
<Mirv> (test rebuilds of packages not part of the required transition set)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2363 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2363 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Proposed pocket (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Release pocket (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Pending binary packages (zesty/dialer-app). Ready to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2343 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Uploading build (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy). Uploading build (zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
<jgdx> trainguards: hey, could you recycle the failing autopkg tests in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 ? They should pass :)
<robru> jgdx: you need a core dev, maybe kenvandine is around? ^
<kenvandine> sure
<jgdx> kenvandine, robru: thank you
<robru> Thanks
<kenvandine> done
<jgdx> kenvandine, they passed just one day ago, all of them. So flakyness methinks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Pending binary packages (zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2364 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2364 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2343 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/musescore, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtco
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2343 Proposed pocket (zesty/webbrowser-app). Release pocket (xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/pyqt5, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8, zesty/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu). Proposed pocket (zesty/akonadi, zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/ciborium, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/gcin, zesty/gs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-13
<boiko_> trainguards: I think the zesty/ppc64el build of dialer-app in silo 2283 is stuck
<robru> boiko_: looking
<robru> boiko_: OK cancelled, there's a short delay before i can restart it
<robru> boiko_: OK retried
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
<Mirv> mornings
<Mirv> jgdx: you'll want recycled with all-proposed until Qt migration is done, I'm doing that now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Preparing packages
<pete-woods> michi: hi. you got time to cast an eye over this MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/unity-api/gobject-pointer-functions/+merge/314614
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-network). Successfully built (zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2354 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/bluez). Ready to build (zesty/bluez)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2336 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
<jgdx> Mirv, thanks
<jgdx> rvr, hey, 2288 is back, now with fixes for background and bluetooth
<rvr> jgdx: vigo is checking it
<jgdx> thx
<vigo> jgdx, rvr I already checked those issues and they are gone, it's working fine now :)
<rvr> Wee!
<jgdx> \o/
<vigo> jgdx, I'll let you know if I find something :)
<jgdx> vigo, thank you
<Mirv> sil2100: you'll probably continue your day a bit later than me. please try to get AA to fix bug #1656104 so that we again forward
<ubot5> bug 1656104 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Please demote unity8-tests to universe" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656104
<Mirv> sadly it seems almost my whole work day is usually without an AA around, so we get one issues fixed during a day, and then during the night another issue pops up or is landed
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, will try, sadly slangasek is on a sprint this week
<sil2100> He's in theory in our timezone, but possibly busy with meeting
<Mirv> that's kind of how we ended up with 1.5 months Qt 5.6 pain, since it just snowballed bigger and bigger. this time should be different though for a couple of reasons, now snowballing.
<Mirv> s/now/no/
<Mirv> also, we have agreed with Kubuntu people that they also wait for this before rolling their next hundreds of source packages in
<slangasek> sil2100: ohai
<slangasek> sil2100: bug #1656104 is out of order; the binary package should be demoted via component-mismatches, where it does not show up, someone should figure out why
<ubot5> bug 1656104 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Please demote unity8-tests to universe" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656104
<slangasek> sil2100: ok, looks like unity8-tests is held in main because it Provides: unity-application-impl, but qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin is the preferred option for that; so demoted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2284 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2284 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2284 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2284 Proposed pocket (zesty/storage-framework). Release pocket (xenial/storage-framework)
<vigo> jgdx, hey!
<jgdx> vigo, hey
<vigo> all panels look good to go, despite some known bugs
<vigo> I'm approving it :)
<jgdx> vigo, thank you for testing it out
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2336 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2336 Release pocket
<jgdx> kenvandine, hey, could you publish that silo when you have a change? Seems i'm not allowed to ack packaging.
<kenvandine> jgdx, publishing
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2354 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2329 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2284 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2354 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/bluez). Ready to build (zesty/bluez)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Preparing packages
<pete-woods> trainguards: any of you guys able to restart the failed autopkgtests in here with all-proposed=1 ?
<pete-woods> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362
<sil2100> pete-woods: for both xenial and zesty?
<pete-woods> sil2100: seems the xenial one is just (what looks like) flaky tests un unity8
<pete-woods> so probably don't need the extra flag there
<sil2100> pete-woods: ok, both retried, one with all-proposed
<pete-woods> sil2100: awesome, thanks :)
<sil2100> yw!
<pete-woods> really need to get upload rights for indicator-network
<pete-woods> so I can do stuff like that myself
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Successfully built
<dobey> i think there is just something wrong with unity8 on xenial right now
<dobey> and zesty i think is a weird mess
<dobey> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-zesty-ci-train-ppa-service-2306/zesty/amd64/u/unity-scope-click/20170112_153110_49c89@/log.gz
<dobey> like, this just don't make any sense
<sil2100> Qt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
<dobey> yeah :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2358 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2358 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2358 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2358 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
<abeato> trainguards, how can I remove telephony-service packages from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2358 ? I've removed the branch in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2358 and rebuilt, but that does not do the trick
<robru> abeato: yeah you need us to do it, one sec
<abeato> ok
<robru> abeato: ok, done. the only thing in your power is to abandon & rebuild, which would give you a fresh ppa.
<abeato> robru, got it, thanks :)
<robru> abeato: you're welcome!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Pending binary packages (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2358 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-sensors, zesty/qtubuntu-sensors)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2365 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/snapd). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2366 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2365 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2366 vivid/webbrowser-app: Failed to add changelog message
<oSoMoN> trainguards: how do I create a vivid-only silo (targetting the overlay) if the changelog in the branch has version strings with "16.10"? dch bails out because the generated version number is less than the current one : https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/2366/build/1/
<oSoMoN> I guess I could add a manual changelog entry?
<dobey> oSoMoN: you have a vivid-specific branch that has +16.10.whatever in the version?
<oSoMoN> dobey, it’s not a vivid specific branch, it’s trunk that is used for multiple-landings at a specific revision, and the changelog entry gets bumped to whatever series is targetted by the landing
<oSoMoN> dobey, so if a landing is targetting vivid and xenial, the changelog will get bumped to "*16.04*"
<oSoMoN> and now I want to do a vivid only landing
<dobey> oSoMoN: i know how bileto manages trunk for multiple landings
<dobey> oSoMoN: the problem is you created the branch you're landing to from the wrong thing. it needs to be from the last vivid landing branch
<oSoMoN> dobey, where do I get that branch? I’m specifically targetting a bug fix for a hypotetical OTA-15, so it needs to be based on whatever is in OTA-14
<dobey> oSoMoN: what was the last webbrowser-app landing silo that went to vivid?
<oSoMoN> the latest vivid release of webbrowser-app in the overlay is 0.23+15.04.20161024.1-0ubuntu1
<oSoMoN> let me check if I can infer the silo from it
<robru> oSoMoN: dobey: no such branch exists. you create it by taking your trunk branch, copying it somewhere, extracting the changelog from the vivid package, and committing that to the new vivid trunk.
<dobey> hrmm, i don't see a silo branch for it
<oSoMoN> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2087
<dobey> robru: well, branching from the same revision in trunk; not trunk as it is now
<robru> oSoMoN: and keep in mind any vivid-only releases will be clobbered if you ever do a dual silo ever again in the future.
<dobey> robru: eh? we don't support multiple targets with vivid any more do we?
<oSoMoN> true
<robru> dobey: oh right ;-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy)
<dobey> oSoMoN: so find the revision for 0.23+15.04.20161024.1-0ubuntu1 release, branch *from that revision* into a new branch, and replace the changelog with the one from the current vivid overlay source package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
<dobey> oSoMoN: and then that's the branch you should base future vivid landings from
<oSoMoN> dobey, adding a custom changelog entry with a vivid version number to the source branch should work too, no? IIRC bileto will re-use a custom changelog entry if provided
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2366 Preparing packages
<dobey> oSoMoN: that's not the point. the point is not pulling in the wrong changes. it's better to just replace the existing changelog than trying to be clever by adding a custom entry in your branch
<robru> oSoMoN: the problem with that approach is that then your changelog does not match what is currently in vivid, so your ticket will have a big changelog delta when you build it. Best to grab the actual changelog from the vivid package, as that will contain the actual correct changelog, retroactively forever
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2365 Successfully built
<dobey> and yeah, the diff will be ridiculous if you just add a new custom entry
<robru> Every vivid release ever will be changed to look like a wily, xenial, yakkety, zesty release
<oSoMoN> dobey, robru: got it
<oSoMoN> thanks for the insight
<oSoMoN> I did a custom changelog entry, but I’ll revert that and will do as you suggest
<oSoMoN> oh in fact the situation is even more complicated, as there were some vivid landings in the overlay PPA that didn’t end up in OTA-14, so I need to go back further in time
<dobey> oSoMoN: no, i don't think you should remove stuff that's already landed there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd)
<dobey> that's going to be very not nice if you do
<oSoMoN> dobey, how do I cherry-pick a single bugfix for OTA-15 then? I don’t want everything that landed since the version that’s in OTA-14, there’s invasive new functionality that won’t qualify for a hotfix
<dobey> oSoMoN: you can't
<dobey> well, you can't sensibly, at least
<oSoMoN> hrm, that’s bothersome
<pmcgowan> oSoMoN, what else had landed?
<pmcgowan> will we need an update for new oxide as well I assume
<dobey> pretty sure oxide needs to be updated, yeah
<oSoMoN> pmcgowan, big stuff: multi-window, startup time optimizations, and a bunch of non-trivial bug fixes
<oSoMoN> yeah, oxide will need updating, but that’s less of a concern, as it’s something we do continuously
<dobey> oSoMoN: is the new stuff broken?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2366 Successfully built
<oSoMoN> dobey, no it’s not, but OTA-15 is meant to be a selected-bugfix release only, not introducing new functionality
<dobey> oSoMoN: well the process we use doesn't facilitate that. and really, the browser is still an app, even if it's not a click package.
<dobey> and if it was a separate click we probably wouldn't be having this discussion, because those new features would probably be shipped to everyone already, not just rc-proposed users
<pmcgowan> valid points
<dobey> and "should have thought about that before landing stuff into vivid that you don't want to release to vivid" :)
<pmcgowan> given browser/oxide will need to be updated periodcially I think its ok, need qa signoff
<dobey> oSoMoN: anyway, you can do the landing to vivid now without removing all the new bits; and then if it's decided we can't ship the new stuff, you can make a new MP to remove those bits and leave only the bug fixes
<dobey> really, the level at which we "cherry pick" things here, is packages, not lines of code
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy, zesty/telephony-service)
<oSoMoN> dobey, very valid points indeed, and I don’t mind releasing new functionality, it just has to be clear and agreed upon by stakeholders and QA
<pmcgowan> oSoMoN, I will discuss with qa, but lets land what you have to proposed
<oSoMoN> pmcgowan, ack
<oSoMoN> will handle that after dinner
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2367 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2367 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2368 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2368 Pending binary packages (zesty/libertine). Uploading build (xenial/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2368 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2349 Failed to build (xenial/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2367 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2367 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2367 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Currently building (xenial/mir). Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (zesty/mir). Pending binary packages (xenial/miral, zesty/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Currently building (xenial/mir). Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/miral, zesty/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Currently building (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/miral, zesty/miral). Uploading build (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, zesty/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2359 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2359 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Proposed pocket (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Release pocket (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2343 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/pyqt5, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8, zesty/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu). Release pocket (zesty/akonadi, zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/ciborium, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/gcin, zesty/gse
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2349 Failed to build (xenial/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, zesty/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2364 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/simple-lightdm-mock
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3095 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3023 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3023 Abandoning ticket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3099 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3099 Needs building (xenial/open-vm-tools). Ready to build (yakkety/open-vm-tools, zesty/open-vm-tools)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3100 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3100 Needs building
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3099 Failed to build (xenial/open-vm-tools). Ready to build (yakkety/open-vm-tools, zesty/open-vm-tools)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3097 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3100 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3101 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3102 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3102 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Proposed pocket (xenial/compiz, xenial/unity, xenial/unity-control-center). Updates pocket (xenial/nux, xenial/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3098 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3097 Needs building
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3103 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3097 Needs building
